# Turkey Coronavirus & updates



## Glass

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1237487897512513536
I think as the last country.


----------



## xenon54 out

Glass said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1237487897512513536
> I think as the last country.


Would be a miracle if there was not a single case in Turkey yet.


----------



## Glass




----------



## Oublious

The patient came from Europe.


----------



## Glass

*Turkey confirms first coronavirus case, a man back from Europe*
*BY DAILY SABAH*
TURKEY 
MAR 11, 2020 1:01 AM GMT+3



| DHA Photo


Turkey confirmed on Tuesday its first coronavirus case and said the affected person was a Turkish man who had been put into isolation in hospital.

Health Minister Fahrettin Koca said in a press conference late on Tuesday ministry that the person contracted the virus while travelling to Europe. He also urged Turkish citizens against traveling abroad and asked those returning to administer self-quarantine for 14 days.

Family members of the patient are under observation, Koca said.


https://www.dailysabah.com/turkey/turkey-confirms-first-coronavirus-case-a-man-back-from-europe/news


----------



## Adıvar

If he came by air all the passengers on the plane should have been in quarantine , not only the one with symptops since the incubation period is 14 days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

well , look like your officials are first class liers or simply you Turks are too naive ...


----------



## TheMightyBender

OldTwilight said:


> well , look like your officials are first class liers or simply you Turks are too naive ...


I understand that since you are from Iran you don’t know that viral diseases can be prevented. But trust me, we here in the outside world have long developed methods for containing viruses.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OldTwilight

TheMightyBender said:


> I understand that since you are from Iran you don’t know that viral diseases can be prevented. But trust me, we here in the outside world have long developed methods for containing viruses.


last time I checked more than 100 countries are infected .... maybe Turks see themselves as outside world for rest of humanity ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheMightyBender

OldTwilight said:


> last time I checked more than 100 countries are infected .... maybe Turks see themselves as outside world for rest of humanity ...


Yeah but none of them is surprised that some countries are not infected. Unlike Iran, they all know that it is definitely possible to protect against the virus.

More importantly they dont say “if we are infected its because it is a CIA bioweapon against us and China, if you are not infected you are lying because over 100 countries are infected”

Reference: https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/coro...gical-attack-irgc-head-hossein-salami.655836/

P.S. most of the infected countries have contained the spread (even countries with large numbers of infected people like South Korea). The notable exceptions to this are China, Iran and Italy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beijingwalker

TheMightyBender said:


> P.S. most of the infected countries have contained the spread (even countries with large numbers of infected people like South Korea). The notable exceptions to this are China, Iran and Italy.


No countries have successfully contained the virus at this point besides China. and check the total cases per one million people in the chart, South Korea, Iran and Italy are much higher than other countries and are still climbing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheMightyBender

beijingwalker said:


> No countries have successfully contained the virus at this point besides China. and check the total cases per one million people in the chart, South Korea, Iran and Italy are much higher than other countries and are still climbing.


Is this a joke?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

TheMightyBender said:


> Is this a joke?


*Top Scientist Declares Ground-Zero China a Coronavirus ‘Green Zone’*
China is now considered as a safe zone from coronavirus as a result of the rapid decline in new cases, leading scientist Yaneer Bar-Yam says.

*Published:*
March 9, 2020 9:05 AM UTC





Statues with face masks on are seen amid snow in Wuhan, the epicentre of the novel coronavirus outbreak, in China. Newly-reported figures show that the country has largely restricted a further outbreak of the infection in March.| Source: China Daily via REUTERS


China is now a safe zone from coronavirus as cases significantly drop, a prominent scientist says.
South Korea is also confirming containment, after testing hundreds of thousands of individuals.
Risk of a global pandemic remains as concerns towards Italy, Iran, and U.S. intensify.
China is now considered as a safe from new coronavirus infections as a result of the rapid decline in new cases, leading scientist Yaneer Bar-Yam says.

Bar-Yam, president of New England Complex Systems Institute—an American research institution and think tank—said the decline of coronavirus in China is secure, and South Korea is also confirming signs of strong control of the outbreak.

*Positive Development For Coronavirus Epidemic, For Now*
The coronavirus epidemic in China appears to be slowing down, as the number of new cases are consistently dropping.

Wuhan has said that it will soon clear out temporary hospitals the city had set up in February, as more local coronavirus patients get discharged.

With various studies confirming that the second peak of coronavirus has been achieved in China, scientists and virologists are anticipating the severity of the outbreak in the country to gradually cool down.

Bar-Yam said:

We declare China a Safe = Green Zone as the number of cases are less than 50, the decline is secure, and policies are adequate to protect the population. Outside Hubei only imported cases in isolation. The rest of the world needs to show it can.

South Korea, the country with the second-highest coronavirus infections after China, has confirmed more than 8,100 cases to date.

But, with large-scale testing and quarantine, the country has been able to prevent more individuals from being infected by the outbreak in a short period of time.

With drive-thru clinics and efficient testing kits, South Korea has tested more than 140,000 individuals as of early March.

As reported by local mainstream publications including Chosun, South Korea has been able to develop and implement a system that enables scientists to diagnose coronavirus within a 15-minute span.

Bar-yam added:

South Korea confirms control with strong decline. Italy exploding: over 1000 new cases, hospitals have 650 in serious condition, resulting in travel ban of Lombardy. Better late than never. Iran unclear dynamic. Europe growing rapidly. US numbers limited by testing.

While the confirmation of China and South Korea’s containment of the coronavirus outbreak is a positive development, in a grander scheme of things, the risk of a widespread pandemic still remains.





China now a safe zone from coronavirus says a prominent scientists, as cases decline (source: Yaneer Bar-Yam)
*Italy, Iran, And Now U.S. Still Have To Deal With COVID-19*

Italy and Iran have confirmed 7,375 and 6,566 coronavirus cases respectively, all within the past month.

France, Germany, Spain, and the U.S. have each reported 1,126, 1,040, 673, and 561 cases, according to COVID2019.app, which imports official data directly from governments worldwide.

The danger and the contagious nature of coronavirus spike in areas that are not ready to handle a coronavirus outbreak.

In places with weak precautionary measures and a lack of centers to diagnose and to treat coronavirus patients, the basic reproduction number (R0) or coronavirus can rise to high as 12, and the fatality rate of the virus can reach 4%.

As previously reported by CCN, several cities in China in the likes of Tianjin, Hainan, and Xinjiang saw the fatality rate of coronavirus rise to as high as 3.9%, with the Hubei region recording a 4% death rate.

https://www.ccn.com/top-scientist-declares-ground-zero-china-a-coronavirus-green-zone/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IblinI

TheMightyBender said:


> Yeah but none of them is surprised that some countries are not infected. Unlike Iran, they all know that it is definitely possible to protect against the virus.
> 
> 
> More importantly they dont say “if we are infected its because it is a CIA bioweapon against us and China, if you are not infected you are lying because over 100 countries are infected”
> 
> Reference: https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/coro...gical-attack-irgc-head-hossein-salami.655836/
> 
> P.S. most of the infected countries have contained the spread (even countries with large numbers of infected people like South Korea). The notable exceptions to this are China, Iran and Italy.





TheMightyBender said:


> Is this a joke?


Where have you been in the past two weeks?


----------



## -SINAN-

TheMightyBender said:


> Is this a joke?


No, they managed to contain the Virus.



Jinri said:


> Where have you been in the past two weeks?


I was thinking that China managed to contain the virus but now the rest of the world is infected, so, do you think Virus can manage to find it's way back to China again? Is this risk being evaluated in China?


----------



## IblinI

-SINAN- said:


> I was thinking that China managed to contain the virus but now the rest of the world is infected, so, do you think Virus can manage to find it's way back to China again? Is this risk being evaluated in China?


There are 79 inflow confirmed cases so far, it is indeed another big challenge, but strong measures have been taken on heavily infected countries, the country is paying for the two weeks quarantine and a new departmant has been set up in the Minister of foreign affair to deal with the problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Melkor

Surprised the Chinese government hasn’t sent all the sick to Sincan to cough on all the Muslim terrorists...


----------



## beijingwalker

Melkor said:


> Surprised the Chinese government hasn’t sent all the sick to Sincan to cough on all the Muslim terrorists...


Xinjinag has been coronavirus free for a whole month now, it's long been contained.

*Xinjiang fighting coronavirus
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/xinj...wuhan-over-46000-medics-sent-to-wuhan.655232/*


----------



## OldTwilight

TheMightyBender said:


> Yeah but none of them is surprised that some countries are not infected. Unlike Iran, they all know that it is definitely possible to protect against the virus.
> 
> More importantly they dont say “if we are infected its because it is a CIA bioweapon against us and China, if you are not infected you are lying because over 100 countries are infected”
> 
> Reference: https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/coro...gical-attack-irgc-head-hossein-salami.655836/
> 
> P.S. most of the infected countries have contained the spread (even countries with large numbers of infected people like South Korea). The notable exceptions to this are China, Iran and Italy.



well , try too fool yourselves to think you are better



Jinri said:


> There are 79 inflow confirmed cases so far, it is indeed another big challenge, but strong measures have been taken on heavily infected countries, the country is paying for the two weeks quarantine and a new departmant has been set up in the Minister of foreign affair to deal with the problem.



in Iran , government just leave people on their own ....


----------



## Oublious

OldTwilight said:


> in Iran , government just leave people on their own ....





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1237159684504682498

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glass

Oublious said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1237159684504682498



They didnt even try to contain it at the beginning, horrible.


----------



## Timur

Glass said:


> They didnt even try to contain it at the beginning, horrible.




you ponder why qom was the outbrake source.. dont ponder its the shrine industry center and of their religious students (mayn ppl visiting many ppl coming from outside).. ppl going visiting shrines and kissing touching these areas.. dont ponder over those things its reasonable ppl won't want to cut the money income.. and than it goes out of control good that we do not have much of these shrines specially not the mentality.. but we should not be such high nose ppl who think that could not happen to us..

we have other problems.. careless ppl, kissing the hands of elders, middle eastern greeting, bad toilet conditions the biggest plus in this is many toilets are like pit latrines (modern variants you butt does not touch a stone or else)
our public is on the streets and markets.. many ppl are outside its common in our culture its not like in germany where you dont see ppl outside its like dead.. but in turkey many ppl are outside eating, sitting having fun that all brings danger 

we may revive our kolonyag tradition.. seems to be a good thing just add 10% isopropanol to it 

corona may have infected much more ppl even without knowing most of them do not have much problems and it hass even much lesser symptoms than a cold

(I do not really belife that corona is such a deadly virus and that it is overhyped)


----------



## Glass

*Anti-virus measures maximized as Turkey vows to limit tourist arrivals, postpone fairs*
*BY DAILY SABAH*
ISTANBUL BUSINESS 
MAR 11, 2020 4:33 PM GMT+3
A woman stands in front of the Kapıköy Border Gate in eastern Turkey’s Van province near the Iranian border, Feb. 24, 2020. (DHA Photo)

*Measures to fight possible spread of the coronavirus in Turkey include postponing events, admitting fewer tourists and keeping prices of medical equipment in check*
Turkey's institutions and governmental bodies have ramped up efforts to minimize the possible impact of the new coronavirus outbreak on the economy. The measures include a wide range of topics from manufacturing to trade and transportation, to the safety of borders along with limiting tourist arrivals until the end of April for now, and postponing fairs and organizations, ministers announced Wednesday.

Addressing members of the press after a science board meeting, which was also attended by the country’s health and trade ministers, Culture and Tourism Minister Mehmet Nuri Ersoy said that fewer tourists could be admitted for a period of at least one month, and reservations and events could be postponed until after April.

Ersoy said that the ministry has been conducting meetings with sector representatives, adding that there will be an announcement within a week about sectoral support packages.

“Cultural events and organizations carried out under the scope of our ministry are also likely to be postponed until the end of April,” he said, adding that more comprehensive announcements are to come within days.

Ersoy further highlighted that, in a bid to decrease touristic arrivals, there will also be measures concerning hotel chains. “Hotels that have more than one accommodation place in one area will only put one of the buildings into use,” he said.





Also speaking at the press conference, Trade Minister Ruhsar Pekcan said their priority is to manufacture enough of several products needed to prevent the spread of the virus, such as medical masks and gloves, to meet at least domestic need. She said as a result of the meeting they have decided to restrict the exports of those kinds of products and will not allow those products to be exported unless the products exceed domestic demand.

Pekcan noted the Trade Ministry will continue inspecting the prices of such products and crackdown on opportunists who try to take advantage of the situation by increasing the prices unjustly.

Price hikes on disinfectants and food are being monitored closely as well, she stressed.

The trade minister further added that the continuation of trade is important and will be carried out within the scope of necessary precautions, adding that the fairs, which are essential for export activities, may also be postponed as of March 16 until the end of April, details of which will be publicly announced later.

COVID-19, which emerged late last year in China’s Wuhan city in the central Hubei province, has spread to almost all parts of the world. Some of the countries that have been the most affected have taken serious precautions along their borders as well as in transportation and trade. Many countries, including Turkey, have already halted the flights between virus-hit countries, namely China, Iran, Italy and South Korea, while more cancellations may be on the way depending on the developments.

The agendas of the ministries include topics such as determining alternative routes for trade, new strategies for the border gates, domestic production against a stagnation within the supply chain, alternative plans for raw materials and intermediate goods supply along with following developments in the supply chains instantly, keeping the communication between the real sector and public institutions at the highest level, continuing disinfection works at the customs gates uninterrupted.

Turkey hasn’t been allowing Iranian tourists to cross the southern borders, while Turkish citizens who want to enter the country via Gürbulak border gate in eastern Turkey’s Ağrı province along the Iranian border are being allowed in after going through special medical checks and surveillance via thermal cameras.

Turkey has been virus-free for weeks despite being a hot spot for world travel, especially among tourists seeking a safe destination, but the country confirmed its first case of COVID-19 late Tuesday night. The virus was confirmed in a Turkish citizen who had recently traveled to Europe, Koca announced, noting that his condition is good and he was quarantined, while the health condition of his family members is also being monitored by health officials.


https://www.dailysabah.com/business...to-limit-tourist-arrivals-postpone-fairs/news


----------



## Ansu fati

It’s good that coronavirus arrived very late in Turkey
Now if everything can be put under strict control for 2-3 weeks this virus will be gone when summer like temperatures start in april


----------



## himate

Ansu fati said:


> It’s good that coronavirus arrived very late in Turkey
> Now if everything can be put under strict control for 2-3 weeks this virus will be gone when summer like temperatures start in april


This is just speculation that this virus will disappear in summer. Only Allah knows what gonna happen. Just pray turkey and other good people are spared from this impending disease. It wont be long before everyone is affected as the gates of tourist are fully open.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IblinI

OldTwilight said:


> in Iran , government just leave people on their own ....


Hope we can see the number of new cases found in Iran stable and going down in the next few days.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Glass

Schools are shut down for 1 week, after 1 confirmed case. Then they will continue trough TV and online courses. 

https://www.sozcu.com.tr/2020/gunde...usu-zirvesi-sonrasi-flas-aciklamalar-5676357/


----------



## Mustafa27

Elementary, middle and high schools are shut down for 1 week. After 1 week, schools will continue with online courses. 

Universities are shut down for 3 weeks.

All sports games will be played without any audience until the end of April.


----------



## M.AsfandYar

Mustafa27 said:


> Elementary, middle and high schools are shut down for 1 week. After 1 week, schools will continue with online courses.
> 
> Universities are shut down for 3 weeks.
> 
> All sports games will be played without any audience until the end of April.


How many cases till now?


----------



## Mustafa27

M.AsfandYar said:


> How many cases till now?



Still 1 confirmed case.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M.AsfandYar

Glass said:


> They didnt even try to contain it at the beginning, horrible.


Whatever sympathy i had for Iranians is gone now after the debacle they pulled with shrines. "They are the place of healing" "Nobody can stop us from going there" . God Damned Idiots. Kissing the infected grill at shrines, what in the hell did they think would happen?



Mustafa27 said:


> Still 1 confirmed case.


Hope you can keep it contained. Shit is about to hit the fan here. About 20 cases here. Miraculously and unexpectedly our government has some control over it for now at least. If it spreads now, it will be an exponential increase. Schools are closed in KArachi, PSL matches will be without crowds and there was a National security Council's meeting earlier today and army is getting involved.

They still need to tighten the measures more i think.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Timur

https://www.who.int/csr/don/2003_07_04/en/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2002–2004_SARS_outbreak

http://www.emro.who.int/health-topics/mers-cov/mers-outbreaks.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2012_Middle_East_respiratory_syndrome_coronavirus_outbreak

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2018_Middle_East_respiratory_syndrome_outbreak

this is not that coronavirus we have the virus now seems to be not so deadly but you should have a look on these pages and see that related viruses are popping out from time to time.. lets see if this is really gonna leave if temperatures get better



M.AsfandYar said:


> They still need to tighten the measures more i think.



ppl just need to do basic stuff keep distance, do wudu 5 times a day, before you eat wash your hands, dont play with your nose, and wash your hands with liquid soap when you enter your house and before doing stuff like cooking, before beginning with wudu, before... , dont touch every surface for fun...
the most problem are kids you cant teach them to do it everytime so you need to gain control over them.. 

if its really bad than its good to let parants , wife children at home and just one male goes out to buy stuff they need.. now we have whatsapp computer we can all see us via this technology for a short period of time it may be a good idea to react this way

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glass

*Turkey confirms 2nd coronavirus case*
*2nd confirmed COVID-19 case in Turkey from person close to first diagnosed patient: Health minister*
Havva Kara Aydın |13.03.2020





Turkey’s health minister Fahrettin Koca


ANKARA 

Turkey’s health minister announced on Friday another case of the coronavirus (COVID-19), only the second case seen in the country.

*“He is from the immediate circle of our first patient, who was followed up as soon as the diagnosis was made,” Fahrettin Koca said on Twitter.*

“We have taken the necessary measures to keep the possible spread of the virus within these limits. We will overcome this problem together,” he added.

Turkey’s first case was announced earlier this week, a man who had recently returned from Europe. The patient was completely isolated, along with monitoring of his family and those who came into contact with him.

After emerging in Wuhan, China last December, the novel coronavirus, officially known as COVID-19, has spread to at least 114 countries.

The global death toll is now over 4,600, with more than 125,000 confirmed cases, according to the World Health Organization (WHO), which has declared the outbreak a pandemic.

https://www.aa.com.tr/en/health/turkey-confirms-2nd-coronavirus-case/1764434


*Turkey shores up coronavirus precautions to prevent outbreak*
*BY ANADOLU AGENCY*
ANKARA TURKEY 
MAR 13, 2020 12:38 AM GMT+3



Beyoğlu Municipality workers disinfect the area around Istanbul's famous Taksim Square on Thursday, March 12, 2020 (AA Photo)


Turkey is taking all necessary precautions against the novel coronavirus in line with statements from the Health Ministry, Justice Minister Abdulhamit Gül said Thursday.

Gül said the ministry has prepared an urgent course of action in line with its Science Committee.

The committee is following an urgent plan day by day, he said on Twitter.

"Visits abroad and visits from abroad have all been canceled unless absolutely necessary until the end of April," he said.

All events and public activities have also been halted until the end of April.





Personnel arriving from abroad are being directed to hospitals and have been granted 14 days' leave from work from the time of their arrival.

Disinfection is being carried out continuously in all courthouses, ministry buildings and penal institutions. Personnel is also being trained on the proper guidelines for disinfection.

In all closed penal institutions, prisoners and detainees with high fevers or coughs are being sent to hospitals and tested for the coronavirus. Those who test negative are taken back to the prisons.

Until now, no prisoner or detainee has tested positive for the virus.

Prisoners with no signs of illness are still being kept in separate sections when possible.

Visitors who have recently been abroad are not allowed to visit prisoners.

If necessary, all visits will be suspended for a while.

All penal institutions have enough equipment for detecting signs of the virus including thermometers as well as disinfecting products, masks, protective suits and gloves.

Turkey confirmed its first case of the novel coronavirus Wednesday, with the health minister urging citizens to avoid international travel unless absolutely necessary.

The coronavirus, officially known as COVID-19, originated in Wuhan, China last December and has spread to at least 114 countries.

The global death toll is now over 4,600, with more than 124,500 confirmed cases, according to the World Health Organization (WHO), which has declared the outbreak "a pandemic."




https://www.dailysabah.com/turkey/turkey-shores-up-coronavirus-precautions-to-prevent-outbreak/news

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reconquerer

2 cases in a country that is neighboring Iran, which is extremely affected with more than 10k cases, can this be true?


----------



## xbat

Reconquerer said:


> 2 cases in a country that is neighboring Iran, which is extremely affected with more than 10k cases, can this be true?


No, government is lying no doubt, i hope summer comes soon!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## damm1t

Reconquerer said:


> 2 cases in a country that is neighboring Iran, which is extremely affected with more than 10k cases, can this be true?





xbat said:


> No, government is lying no doubt, i hope summer comes soon!



I don't think that government is lying since there are bunch of groups who are seeking for 7/24 government's mistakes. I even can bet on that these groups have reached to the patient and his family to confirm the situation.

Answer is; Yes, two positive cases. And more under quarantine from his close family/friends circle.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ansu fati

Reconquerer said:


> 2 cases in a country that is neighboring Iran, which is extremely affected with more than 10k cases, can this be true?


Look Turkey is highly divided country plus turkish twitter is in the top 5 largest by number so if there were more cases make no mistake we would be seeing plenty of videos
For example Iran which is behaving like medieval state with extremely restricted internet cannot stop constant new video leaks on social media why do you think TR government could stop the sharing if there’s new cases?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Reconquerer said:


> 2 cases in a country that is neighboring Iran, which is extremely affected with more than 10k cases, can this be true?


Borders with Iran locked down 3 weeks ago...


----------



## CAN_TR

Good thing is Turkey reacted much quicker than some European countries.

Border to Iran is closed citizens evacuated and under quarantine.


----------



## Ansu fati

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238404041434181632report these motherfuckers to police

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingWest

xbat said:


> No, government is lying no doubt, i hope summer comes soon!


There is no evidence at all that summer or warm weather will kill the virus. It is whishfull thinking at most

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

CAN_TR said:


> Good thing is Turkey reacted much quicker than some European countries.


I don't understand why Europe doesn't take serious precautions. They are still not closing borders.
Maybe they want get rid of their old population? @Reconquerer @Bismarck @Vergennes


----------



## KingWest

-SINAN- said:


> I don't understand why Europe doesn't take serious precautions. They are still not closing borders.
> Maybe they want get rid of their old population? @Reconquerer @Bismarck @Vergennes


Because they are idiots who dont dare to take decissions. It is not only in this case but the same regarding foreign policy etc. Europe is indecisive for a while now. They will only act when it is too late.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CAN_TR

-SINAN- said:


> I don't understand why Europe doesn't take serious precautions. They are still not closing borders.
> Maybe they want get rid of their old population? @Reconquerer @Bismarck @Vergennes



Austrian border with Italy for example was closed last week. And because of this slow reaction the border region with Italy has the highest infected numbers in the country.

However this week they learned their lessons and closed schools from next Monday on, only grocery stores and pharmacy are open.

People are in panic they are buying like crazy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xbat

i have a question. is it possible to use a face mask again after treat it in microwave oven for a couple second? is there somebody to answer this question seriously?


----------



## KingWest

xbat said:


> i have a question. is it possible to use a face mask again after treat it in microwave oven for a couple second? is there somebody to answer this question seriously?


No you cannot use it again. And if you take the face mask of, wash your hands immediatly. Microwaving it will NOT help at all


----------



## ANMDT

Reconquerer said:


> 2 cases in a country that is neighboring Iran, which is extremely affected with more than 10k cases, can this be true?


Why not? ,if the officials are already taking radical measures,which europe and mainly iran has been lazying around to get some action against spreading?
There could be more than 2 of course,and all scientists approve that there is no way of avoiding infection, sooner or later it will affect other countries or people ,the matter is to delay that time and reduce infection rate. Turkey so far made decisions which europe or usa hasnt made 1 month ago when there were several confirmed cases.
Since beginning of the outbreak, even a coughing person who has travelled from critical countries has been treated as " infected" and quarantined, nowadays, whomever has came from abroad and diagnosed with fever / cough is treated as infected, soon this may get wider and involve anybody with symptoms.



-SINAN- said:


> I don't understand why Europe doesn't take serious precautions. They are still not closing borders.
> Maybe they want get rid of their old population? @Reconquerer @Bismarck @Vergennes


Mate,i believe "human rights", same reason for canada and us as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xbat

KingWest said:


> No you cannot use it again. And if you take the face mask of, wash your hands immediatly. Microwaving it will NOT help at all


a microwave oven will burn any microorganism in seconds, since we cant find new ones this method may be useful, of course an expert view needed.


----------



## KingWest

xbat said:


> a microwave oven will burn any microorganism in seconds, since we cant find new ones this method may be useful, of course an expert view needed.


It is people like you that endanger the whole public

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xbat

thank you mr genious.


----------



## xenon54 out

xbat said:


> a microwave oven will burn any microorganism in seconds, since we cant find new ones this method may be useful, of course an expert view needed.


No thats not true, if that was the case then all hospitals would use Microvawe for sterilisation instead of much more expensive chemicals...

Btw, 1l hand sanitizer costs 25 bucks here, our company ordered a euro palette full of bottles for 3000 bucks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glass

another 3 cases, all related to case 1 (same family,relatives)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238486884969521152

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238487313962938368

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238489127651364865

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

Breaking News: New travel restrictions to Germany, France, Spain, Norway, Denmark, Belgium, Austria, Sweden, Holland.

The application starts at 8 am. Flights will stop completely. Only our own citizens can come.

Commercial crossings with Iran were completely stopped (border gates were closed on February 27 before) Transit passes will be directed to Georgia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glass

dBSPL said:


> Breaking News: Borders were closed to 9 European countries.
> 
> The application starts at 8 am. Flights will stop completely. Only our own citizens can come.
> 
> Commercial crossings with Iran were completely stopped (border gates were closed on February 27 before) Transit passes will be directed to Georgia.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238492650224996353

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reconquerer

xenon54 said:


> No thats not true, if that was the case then all hospitals would use Microvawe for sterilisation instead of much more expensive chemicals...


That sounds convincing!
Would it help to put the mask in the oven at something like 50-80 degree? At what temp this virus gets killed?


xenon54 said:


> Btw, 1l hand sanitizer costs 25 bucks here, our company ordered a euro palette full of bottles for 3000 bucks.


They better have an eye on it.


----------



## KingWest

Reconquerer said:


> That sounds convincing!
> Would it help to put the mask in the oven at something like 50-80 degree? At what temp this virus gets killed?
> 
> They better have an eye on it.


If you use a mask, you should trow it away after u take it off. There is not a known temperature that can kill the virus. Suggesting otherwhise is a complotheory and can cause serious danger!


----------



## Oublious

The virus is spreaded to Africa, so the theory that it will end in the summer is busted. Kudos to Turkey, they have managed to control the virus. In the Netherlands they are acting really late, moren then 1000 people are infected with the virus and 5 dead. Matter of time when they close in and out.

The vide is from Iran, if you are infected you will be like this in worse case scenrio.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1236393610049982464


----------



## Reconquerer

Oublious said:


> Kudos to Turkey, they have managed to control the virus.


How many tests performs turkey per day?


----------



## Successwill

Oublious said:


> The virus is spreaded to Africa, so the theory that it will end in the summer is busted. Kudos to Turkey, they have managed to control the virus. In the Netherlands they are acting really late, moren then 1000 people are infected with the virus and 5 dead. Matter of time when they close in and out.
> 
> The vide is from Iran, if you are infected you will be like this in worse case scenrio.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1236393610049982464



oh shit. this aint good


----------



## Oublious

Reconquerer said:


> How many tests performs turkey per day?



It is simple, control the border and airport. You see sick person ask are you coming to Turkey or passing threu Turkey? Ther was no science need to preventing it, countries did act to late.


----------



## Timur

KingWest said:


> There is no evidence at all that summer or warm weather will kill the virus. It is whishfull thinking at most




in iran qom its about 25 C summer wont kill the virus



Reconquerer said:


> That sounds convincing!
> Would it help to put the mask in the oven at something like 50-80 degree? At what temp this virus gets killed?
> 
> They better have an eye on it.



reads this:
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16490989

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adıvar

Not microwave but i have seen UV ovens in barber shops used to sterilize tools. 
I dont know if it is the UV beams or higher temperature that kills the virus in the summer.


----------



## OldTwilight

Timur said:


> in iran qom its about 25 C summer wont kill the virus
> 
> 
> 
> reads this:
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16490989


Iran summer tempature is above 35 in northern cities ...
In southern cities it will become more yhan 45


----------



## Timur

Adıvar said:


> Not microwave but i have seen UV ovens in barber shops used to sterilize tools.
> I dont know if it is the UV beams or higher temperature that kills the virus in the summer.



from above:

*Inactivation of SARS coronavirus by means of povidone-iodine, physical conditions and chemical reagents.*

Heating the virus at 56 degrees C for 60 min or longer reduced the infectivity of the virus from 2.6 x 10(7) to undetectable levels. Irradiation with ultraviolet light at 134 microW/cm(2) for 15 min reduced the infectivity from 3.8 x 10(7) to 180 TCID(50)/ml; however, prolonged irradiation (60 min) failed to eliminate the remaining virus, leaving 18.8 TCID(50)/ml.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16490989

sumemr helps UV is the key here but not everything also we build buildings and have areas without UV light or very less UV (windows prevent UV light to enter buildings)

imagine iran with its 25 degree abd arab gulf states its warm its sunny.. also some different sars viruses wich are compareable did last until july.. and others did not really care if the weather is good or bad..

we shoudl understand preventing an infection is the key.. dont touch what you dont have to touch let doors open specially public doors, dont go to the toilet outside or use desinfection liquids, wash your ahands many many times and keeping distance and also we may consider staying at home is better so clean yourself and keep distance is the key..

for turkey we should reinvent our kolonyag culture, keep away from kissing hands culture or other contacts.. at least for some time..




OldTwilight said:


> Iran summer tempature is above 35 in northern cities ...



sorry, I rearead my post its not what I wanted to say.. my post means its now 25 C and 25 C is a good temperature if that does not kill the virus than higher temperatures may not really much more effective specially in buildings.. I would not bet on this..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

-SINAN- said:


> I don't understand why Europe doesn't take serious precautions. They are still not closing borders.
> Maybe they want get rid of their old population? @Reconquerer @Bismarck @Vergennes



Why ? Because it would be unthinkable to apply the measures taken by China over here. (Harsh measures,but harsh measures that *work*)

This is a pretty serious situation but over here nobody seems really concerned by it even though our neighbor is actually the most affected country. Maybe we'll take the coronavirus seriously after millions are infected,thousands and thousands dead and our healthcare services at breaking points. As for France,we are few days apart from being like Italy. (We only have 8 days or something of difference)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

Vergennes said:


> Why ? Because it would be unthinkable to apply the measures taken by China over here. (Harsh measures,but harsh measures that *work*)
> 
> This is a pretty serious situation but over here nobody seems really concerned by it even though our neighbor is actually the most affected country. Maybe we'll take the coronavirus seriously after millions are infected,thousands and thousands dead and our healthcare services at breaking points. As for France,we are few days apart from being like Italy. (We only have 8 days or something of difference)


We are the same, situation is very serious but i see no real measures taken against it by the goverment.
Its more important not to disturb the production, money is too valuable after all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ansu fati

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238532236418449408@Reconquerer

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bismarck

-SINAN- said:


> I don't understand why Europe doesn't take serious precautions. They are still not closing borders.
> Maybe they want get rid of their old population? @Reconquerer @Bismarck @Vergennes



Close the borders means a huge blast on our economy. Money first.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bismarck

xbat said:


> a microwave oven will burn any microorganism in seconds, since we cant find new ones this method may be useful, of course an expert view needed.



Not by the waves, they are too far from each others. Maybe by the heat, but I have my doubts. Microorganism are highly resistant against extreme temperatures.


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238698887449362432
We are calling for all our citizens not to go abroad because the number of cases is going up in the world and *still the measures of other countries are not as serious as ours.* Our citizens who will return the country will continue to be subject to compulsory quarantine implementation. For this reason, it would be more appropriate to take precautions in their region instead of creating crowds at the border gates.* We urge our citizens abroad to isolate themselves.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238714154632036352
Very critical: The plane, which brought Turkish citizens from Baghdad to Istanbul, made an emergency landing to Ankara. All the passengers were brought in quarantine hospital with ambulance.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238729184836489217

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Melkor

Bat flu, rat flu, pangolin flu, civet flu, stinky tofu flu. And the motha fuckn world is still in awe of China. Can you image the attacks if a sickness spread out of Turkey. There would be calls to nuke us.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armchair

Melkor said:


> Bat flu, rat flu, pangolin flu, civet flu, stinky tofu flu. And the motha fuckn world is still in awe of China. Can you image the attacks if a sickness spread out of Turkey. There would be calls to nuke us.



The price of being Muslim. Not only Muslim but one of the most important Muslim countries in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Melkor

Armchair said:


> The price of being Muslim. Not only Muslim but one of the most important Muslim countries in the world.


I hope that China’s reputation never recovers from this. Those pig lovers deserve to be tainted forever.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bsruzm

My disgust towards Chinese, it's coupled.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Glass

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238828524607340546

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238847647106113537


----------



## Ansu fati

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238789945671716864


----------



## Glass

Important:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238829720042639360


----------



## Constantinople

Guys, please stop being racist. Our problem came from ignorant people and they exist in every country in the world.


----------



## Glass

*Turkey halts ethanol-mixed fuel for more disinfectants*


- Move to raise ethanol production capacity to boost disinfectant production as measure against spread of coronavirus

home > Refining/Petro Chemistry, Oil, Turkey 14.03.2020 14:57 Övunç Kutlu 









Turkey’s temporary suspension of the requirement to include ethanol in gasoline will provide an additional 20,000 cubic meter ethanol capacity for the production of disinfectants and colognes in the country.

Cologne is a traditional ethanol-based scented disinfectant in Turkey.

The precautionary move in order to help stem the coronavirus outbreak came after Turkey announced coronavirus cases this week.

The regulation of blending ethanol produced from domestic agricultural products with gasoline was first introduced in 2013 to comply with renewable energy policies, reduce import dependency in energy and support the agricultural sector, according to Turkey’s Energy Market Regulatory Authority.

The percentage of ethanol blended with gasoline types was raised to 3% from 2% in 2014.

On Friday, Turkey scrapped the requirement to include ethanol in gasoline for three months in a bid to boost disinfectant production in the country as a measure against the spread of coronavirus.

After the first case was announced earlier this week, Turkey confirmed four more coronavirus cases on Friday, raising the tally to five.

The country has taken several measures to stem the virus such as temporarily closing schools and universities, halting events and public activities, postponing foreign visits, barring spectators at sports events, and subjecting protective products to export controls.

After emerging in Wuhan, China last December, the virus, officially known as COVID-19, has spread to at least 129 countries and territories.

The global death toll is now nearly 5,400, with more than 142,000 confirmed cases, according to the World Health Organization (WHO), which has declared the outbreak a global pandemic.

Reporting by Nuran Erkul Kaya

Writing by Sibel Morrow

Anadolu Agency

energy@aa.com.tr

https://www.aa.com.tr/en/energy/ref...hanol-mixed-fuel-for-more-disinfectants/28639


----------



## Glass

No.6, everyone follow the 14 day quarantine!!!!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238931871569977349

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238932390510280706

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GlobalMillitary96

Glass said:


> No.6, everyone follow the 14 day quarantine!!!!!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238931871569977349
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238932390510280706




Imagine going to a holy religious site just to contract a deadly virus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ansu fati

I think martial law should be declared to enforce proper behavior
Here’s what serious state does

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238944976676978690

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Successwill

its been said that 21000 persons have come from saudi arabia. i am pretty sure they are not quarantined. We need harsher measures otherwise we will be effected terribly


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238974313946132481
Yeah. they are not quarantined yet. i wont be surprised if an outbreak comes out from pilgrimagers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GlobalMillitary96

Successwill said:


> its been said that 21000 persons have come from saudi arabia. i am pretty sure they are not quarantined. We need harsher measures otherwise we will be effected terribly
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238974313946132481
> Yeah. they are not quarantined yet. i wont be surprised if an outbreak comes out from pilgrimagers



Religion makes people do stupid things

In Iran they licked walls..
In Greece and Italy people went to church against orders from the government. They performed rituals which spread germs...

Now our Ummah Islamists are bringing back presents from Saudi Arabia - a country which is openly funding YPG terrorists.


----------



## Successwill

GlobalMillitary96 said:


> Religion makes people do stupid things
> 
> In Iran they licked walls..
> In Greece and Italy people went to church against orders from the government. They performed rituals which spread germs...
> 
> Now our Ummah Islamists are bringing back presents from Saudi Arabia - a country which is openly funding YPG terrorists.



Dont take the issue to a religious argumentation. Umrah pilgrimage has nothing to do with the stupidities as such. The problem here is the government's stupidity not to have taken measures on time for those people returning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GlobalMillitary96

Successwill said:


> Dont take the issue to a religious argumentation. Umrah pilgrimage has nothing to do with the stupidities as such. The problem here is the government's stupidity not to have taken measures on time for those people returning.



Of course the government won't take any measures. The people who came back/are coming back are blessed after their pilgrimage... are you suggesting that the government lays hands on these pilgrims? These people have the blessing of Allah my brother.

If AKP tries to but these people into quarantine then AKP themselves are KAFIRS!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Successwill

GlobalMillitary96 said:


> Of course the government won't take any measures. The people who came back/are coming back are blessed after their pilgrimage... are you suggesting that the government lays hands on these pilgrims? These people have the blessing of Allah my brother.
> 
> If AKP tries to but these people into quarantine then AKP themselves are KAFIRS!



ne zırvalıyon sen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

GlobalMillitary96 said:


> Religion makes people do stupid things
> 
> In Iran they licked walls..
> In Greece and Italy people went to church against orders from the government. They performed rituals which spread germs...
> 
> Now our Ummah Islamists are bringing back presents from Saudi Arabia - a country which is openly funding YPG terrorists.



The Guy in Iran is from Shirazi groups which is a radical group and openly ask for prescution of Sunnis .... Shirazi group head quarter is in London and their main supporter is UK Royal Family .... they just wanted to show middile finger to I.R officials and spread their idea ...



GlobalMillitary96 said:


> Of course the government won't take any measures. The people who came back/are coming back are blessed after their pilgrimage... are you suggesting that the government lays hands on these pilgrims? These people have the blessing of Allah my brother.
> 
> If AKP tries to but these people into quarantine then AKP themselves are KAFIRS!



well , don't try to take advantage of situation ... The source of virus was from china which is not a religious cuontry to begin with it , China become of commercial and industrial center of the world so there were so many travelers there and they spread it ... 

this virus is spreading like simple cold , so you can't contain it ...


----------



## GlobalMillitary96

OldTwilight said:


> The Guy in Iran is from Shirazi groups which is a radical group and openly ask for prescution of Sunnis .... Shirazi group head quarter is in London and their main supporter is UK Royal Family .... they just wanted to show middile finger to I.R officials and spread their idea ...
> 
> 
> 
> well , don't try to take advantage of situation ... The source of virus was from china which is not a religious cuontry to begin with it , China become of commercial and industrial center of the world so there were so many travelers there and they spread it ...
> 
> this virus is spreading like simple cold , so you can't contain it ...



Do you know why it came from China?

It's because they are KAAAFFFIRRRS

Muslim's can't get Coronavirus


----------



## OldTwilight

GlobalMillitary96 said:


> Do you know why it came from China?
> 
> It's because they are KAAAFFFIRRRS
> 
> Muslim's can't get Coronavirus



look like there is no end for your stupidity ... live your happy life ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GlobalMillitary96

OldTwilight said:


> look like there is no end for your stupidity ... live your happy life ...



Islam is the key to defeating Coronavirus

If every Muslim went to the Hajj and prayed 5 times a day then Coronavirus would be defeated.


----------



## Saithan

Akp and rte could just redirect all flights with pilgrims to an airport and quarantine them. Your attempt on sarcasm is pretty ridiculous. I don’t know why they don’t do that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ansu fati

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239098227846254592

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oublious

GlobalMillitary96 said:


> Islam is the key to defeating Coronavirus
> 
> If every Muslim went to the Hajj and prayed 5 times a day then Coronavirus would be defeated.




You have big mouth, did you read the news or are you always like this farting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GlobalMillitary96

Ansu fati said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239098227846254592


*
*Sarcasm mode off**

Good

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Melkor

GlobalMillitary96 said:


> **Sarcasm mode off**
> 
> Good


I reckon China should be slammed from pillar to post for this. I said it earlier, if something like this originated in Turkey, the US media would run with it like a wild fire and annihilate our society with economic attacks. The Greeks and Armenians would hold vigils on how Christ has avenged them against the unholy Turk.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Vergennes

xenon54 said:


> We are the same, situation is very serious but i see no real measures taken against it by the goverment.
> Its more important not to disturb the production, money is too valuable after all.



The worst is the selfish people.....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239213827964747777
Parks are full,stores and markets are full,people handshake each others,kiss each others etc. People are irresponsible and they'll complain when they're sick and hospitals will be full.... All of our neighbors are in quanrantine but somehow France seems to be in a parallel dimension.... 

Majority of people here act like there's nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Neptune

Military medical capabilities are the tip of the spear when a country faces a biological pandemic threat. So where's GATA when we need it most?


----------



## Glass

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239179112671035393


----------



## xenon54 out

Vergennes said:


> The worst is the selfish people.....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239213827964747777
> Parks are full,stores and markets are full,people handshake each others,kiss each others etc. People are irresponsible and they'll complain when they're sick and hospitals will be full.... All of our neighbors are in quanrantine but somehow France seems to be in a parallel dimension....
> 
> Majority of people here act like there's nothing.


People in Europe are desensibilized, you can tell them that virus has a mortality rate of 80% and they still would be like i wont get infected anyways...
May god help us in Europe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glass

Neptune said:


> Military medical capabilities are the tip of the spear when a country faces a biological pandemic threat. So where's GATA when we need it most?



We need such vehicles now


----------



## Oublious

Today in Netherlands they are acting what they should do it from te start. They are closing schools, food service industry and sports clubs untill 6 April. When the dead reach 20 and sick people past 1000 they are wake up. So againg Turkey is doing comparing to Europe good.


----------



## Ansu fati

When merkel said that 70% of the population will be affected i was surprised and was thinking she’s wrong but it seems that merkel knows very well european careless mentality...
I have just read about 2 wave in wuhan(china) this virus and oil price war would definitely cause either some big war or unprecedented world economic crisis never seen before

I am washing my hands 2 times every hour sometimes even more and no this is not because of the virus it’s my regular daily routine
@Vergennes today you had some local elections, right? And yellow vets idiots again “protested” on the streets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glass

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239286084841934849


----------



## Bismarck

GlobalMillitary96 said:


> Islam is the key to defeating Coronavirus
> 
> If every Muslim went to the Hajj and prayed 5 times a day then Coronavirus would be defeated.



I can understand your unbounded hate of Turks/Muslims, but dont you think it is a little bit inappropriate right now? Furthermore, hate speech on your own people will not bring you any success. This is not opposition work. Just foolish.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GlobalMillitary96

Bismarck said:


> I can understand your unbounded hate of Turks/Muslims, but dont you think it is a little bit inappropriate right now? Furthermore, hate speech on your own people will not bring you any success. This is not opposition work. Just foolish.



I don't hate my own people.

Just those w h o insist on going to Saudi Arabia.


----------



## Bismarck

GlobalMillitary96 said:


> I don't hate my own people.
> 
> Just those w h o insist on going to Saudi Arabia.



How many are they?


----------



## Successwill

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239293717611151360
some new cases in Turkey

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glass

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239295190520811525


----------



## Successwill

Glass said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239295190520811525



wrong calculation. it must be 10 according to minister's tweet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glass

Successwill said:


> wrong calculation. it must be 10 according to minister's tweet


_Edit: 18_

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239302574030958593

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deliorman

Be sure that by now we probably have hundreds and thousands of infected people all around Turkey while around the world they are probably millions and they don’t even have an idea about it. I am not really sure if we can even stop the virus no matter how many borders we close and how harsh the restriction the authorities put in place are.
Unless you test every single person in Turkey and on the Planet and isolate and treat every single infected person you can’t solve that. Yet to test everyone and to treat every single sick person is just not possible so unless the virus dies out by itself I don’t see a solution that can absolutely end the virus.

The worst is that the huge majority of people will not even notice that they ever got the virus. For two weeks you can have it and spread it left and right without even having a cough. The symptoms are similar to that of a flu or a cold so many people will probably go through it without ever contacting a doctor.

May God help us.


----------



## KediKesenFare3

The Spanish flue killed especially young people between the ages of 20 and 40. Right now this coronavirus is mostly killing older people. 

Life is fair after all.


----------



## Oublious

A Dutch from the hospital, problem with breathing. She is telling they are testing and ther is madness in the hospital. Looks like the dumb assholl in the parlement reallise the problem and shutdown the schools and food industry for now.

It is to late, we will face something like Italy. They only test you if you stay in the hospital, faking shit. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## asena_great

OldTwilight said:


> well , look like your officials are first class liers or simply you Turks are too naive ...







or turks simply dont lick metal

liers are those who lie about death rate and secretly digging mass graveyard as big as football stadium

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saho

My younger sister’s HS (heavily Turkish-Lebanese dominated private school) got shut down today and she told me the girl’s mother had a Coronavirus and they’re Turkish.

@Nein @GlobalMillitary96 I assume you guys are either in Melbourne or Sydney. Just to let you know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GlobalMillitary96

Saho said:


> My younger sister’s HS (heavily Turkish-Lebanese dominated private school) got shut down and she told me the girl’s mother had a Coronavirus and they’re Turkish.
> 
> @Nein @GlobalMillitary96 I assume you’re either Melbourne and Sydney. Just to let you know.




Is the school in Melbourne?


----------



## Saho

GlobalMillitary96 said:


> Is the school in Melbourne?


Yeah, in the northern suburb.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GlobalMillitary96

Saho said:


> Yeah, in the northern suburb.



Oh crap, I live in Roxy.

I'm guessing the school was either Ilim College or Sirius College.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saho

GlobalMillitary96 said:


> Oh crap, I live in Roxy.
> 
> I'm guessing the school was either Ilim College or Sirius College.


Good guess, it’s Ilim. Both campus (Dallas and Fawkner) are closed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

Activities of all theater, cinema, show center, concert hall, wedding hall, cafe, restaurant, music hall, night clubs, pub, tavern, coffeehouse, folk library, cafeteria, country garden, hookah cafe, internet cafe, all kinds of game rooms, all kinds of indoor playgrounds (including those in the mall), tea garden, local clubs, amusement park, swimming pool, Turkish bath, sauna, spa, hot spring, massage parlor, sports centers stopped temporarily in all 81 provinces.

Distance education started at all education levels. Most of the university dormitories have been evacuated. These dormitories started to be used as mandatory quarantine areas for those coming from abroad.

It was decided not to worship collectively in the mosques.

Very radical measures were taken since the first day. We are probably one of Europe's most successful countries in public measures. However, these last isolation activities will affect the economy very badly.


----------



## Timur

our idiotic celebs are going outside the country to parties and clebrating this or that such often like you go to the toilet.. these idiots should be stormed in their houses beaten down by special units and brought like animals into jail..

these idiots are going to anywhere they want.. thinking to be better than the rest.. 




dBSPL said:


> affect the economy very badly.



even germany is now closing everything down slow but they do by the way I managed to get some toilet paper and fussilini noodels wich are not gluten free or made out of fullgrain.. but without eggs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Oublious said:


> A Dutch from the hospital, problem with breathing. She is telling they are testing and ther is madness in the hospital. Looks like the dumb assholl in the parlement reallise the problem and shutdown the schools and food industry for now.
> 
> It is to late, we will face something like Italy. They only test you if you stay in the hospital, faking shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


Is the NL postal service working? Im expecting a Shipment.


----------



## KingWest

xenon54 said:


> Is the NL postal service working? Im expecting a Shipment.


If you ordered safety masks I think you can forget about the shipment


----------



## dBSPL

KingWest said:


> If you ordered safety masks I think you can forget about the shipment


Virus can survive on hard surfaces such as plastic and stainless steel for up to 72 hours and on cardboard for up to 24 hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

xenon54 said:


> Is the NL postal service working? Im expecting a Shipment.




They are working for now, but they are talking about complet shutdown so i hope you order arrives...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saithan

Kaletra and klorokin are two medicin that had had positive effect to certain degree. Chong, Japan and Thailand already announced this, Australian doctors confirmed this after some tests


----------



## xenon54 out

KingWest said:


> If you ordered safety masks I think you can forget about the shipment


Nah its 2kg of finest Dutch Indica.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Oublious

They are working for now, but they are talking about complet shutdown so i hope you order arrives...


Saithan said:


> Kaletra and klorokin are two medicin that had had positive effect to certain degree. Chong, Japan and Thailand already announced this, Australian doctors confirmed this after some tests




can you give the name of the company?


----------



## dBSPL

Ezberleyin haftaya sözlüsü yapılacak


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239613964989980672


----------



## Timur

Oublious said:


> They are working for now, but they are talking about complet shutdown so i hope you order arrives...
> 
> 
> 
> can you give the name of the company?


man this is a hiv drug slowing down the virus.. it should be very difficult to get it


----------



## LeGenD

beijingwalker said:


> No countries have successfully contained the virus at this point besides China. and check the total cases per one million people in the chart, South Korea, Iran and Italy are much higher than other countries and are still climbing.


There are 36 new cases and 14 additional deaths in China.

Update: https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ansu fati

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239656057494016003


----------



## Oublious

__ https://www.facebook.com/






They should send the people who complain to Netherlands and let them feel the virus. They send you home with the virus. Even you almost can breathe still not sick enough for the doctors in Netherlands. If you are dying then they will consider to take you in. Sometimes people need to fall to realize what they are missing.


----------



## Glass

*Quarantine for arrivals from Europe amid virus scare in Turkey*
*BY DAILY SABAH*
ISTANBUL TURKEY 
MAR 16, 2020 5:05 PM GMT+3



People walk at Taksim Square, Monday, March 16, 2020, Istanbul. The square was one of the busiest places in the city before the virus scare emerged. (DHA Photo)

*Turkey keeps updating its contingency plan against coronavirus as more cases are reported. Those arriving from Europe are being placed in quarantine, while mass prayers at mosques were banned Monday*
As the number of confirmed coronavirus cases in Turkey rose to 18 Monday, the country imposed new measures in the fight against the deadly outbreak. Authorities announced that student dormitories in Istanbul were being evacuated to accommodate people returning from coronavirus-hit European countries. Travelers will be quarantined there for 14 days.

The country’s Presidency of Religious Authority (DİB), meanwhile, announced a ban on mass gatherings and prayers in mosques, urging people to pray at home.

The Istanbul Governorate said in a statement that Turkish nationals arriving from Germany, Spain, France, Austria, Norway, Denmark, Sweden, Belgium and the Netherlands will be boarded at three large dormitories in the city, while students in those dormitories will be resettled elsewhere. Diplomatic missions in those countries will require the return of Turkish nationals by midnight Tuesday. They will then be placed in quarantine under the supervision of the Health Ministry.



Turkey's Ambassador in Paris, İsmail Hakkı Musa, told Turkish broadcaster NTV that they received calls from about 300 Turkish citizens seeking to return to Turkey in the past few days and they were arranging their evacuation. Ambassador Ali Kemal Aydın in Berlin said “a few thousand” Turkish nationals would be flown back to Turkey by Tuesday.





Turkey has closed its borders and halted most international flights as the coronavirus pandemic sweeps the globe. Government authorities repeatedly warn the public not to travel abroad and if they do so, to impose self-isolation for 14 days. No deaths have been reported in Turkey yet and the government is assuring the public that safety measures are in place. It remains a challenge to sequester everyone returning from abroad but the government managed to arrange a quarantine for a large group that returned from Saudi Arabia after performing the Umrah, or lesser pilgrimage in Islam. Thousands are being accommodated at student dormitories in the capital Ankara and the central city of Konya. Dormitories were already emptied as Turkey earlier announced a mandatory break for universities and grade schools.

The head of DİB, Ali Erbaş, announced that the coronavirus outbreak “necessitated suspending prayers with the congregation in mosques.” Giving examples from Prophet Muhammad’s sayings that urge the faithful to end mass prayers in case of a plague or a similar disease, Erbaş said mass prayers had the risk of spreading the virus. “Islam does not allow practices that endanger people’s lives,” Erbaş told reporters in the capital Ankara. He said Friday prayers, which are required by Islam to be performed with a congregation, can be replaced with noon prayers the faithful can individually perform at home for a while. Mosques will remain open for those who wish to perform prayers individually, Erbaş noted. He also said all Turkish umrah pilgrims returned home from Saudi Arabia as of Monday, except some 390 people who were expected to return later Monday.

Turkey has also followed the example of other countries and ordered the closure of crowded entertainment venues. Bars, discotheques and nightclubs across all 81 provinces of Turkey closed Monday as a precaution. The ministry asked provincial and district governors to coordinate with municipal authorities to ensure the implementation of these measures, including dispatching law enforcement units to prevent any problems that might occur during the implementation of the regulation.
Interior Ministry later ordered all cafes, theaters, gyms and other similar buildings to be closed beginning Tuesday in a bid to halt the spread of new coronavirus. According to the ministry’s order, all cafes, gyms, theaters, cinemas, performance centers, concert halls, wedding halls, music halls, beer halls, taverns, hookah lounges, internet cafes, all types of game centers, amusement parks, pools, Turkish baths, saunas and spas would be closed until further notice after 12 a.m. Tuesday.

On Monday, Justice Minister Abdülhamit Gül announced the suspension of all trials except emergency hearings and judges, prosecutors and other judiciary staff above the age of 60 will be on paid leaves. He said they also suspended prison visits in shared areas of prisons.

*Turks both cautious and dismissive*

A survey by Istanbul-based Barem Research company laid bare to the Turkish public’s reaction to the coronavirus scare. Half of the interviewees think the scare is exaggerated but they nevertheless do not neglect taking personal measures, the survey shows. Some 67% of the interviewees expressed fear of infection.

The survey also shows younger people, women and those with a higher level of education are more concerned about infection. Those at the age of 65 and above are less concerned though they are classified as potential patients in the high-risk groups by scientists.

Another finding is trust in the Health Ministry which is at the forefront of efforts in the battle against the outbreak. Some 69% of interviewees agree that the ministry managed the crisis well.

Additionally, 52% of interviewees believe the outbreak scare is exaggerated while the rest says the risk is really serious. Three in every four people interviewed for the survey say they are ready to give up their rights, including travel if this will help stop the virus spreading in the country. Some 64% hope that cases would be lower or end in April.

On measures against the virus, 31% of interviewees say they did not take any personal measures while the rest lists their top three measures as washing hands more frequently, going out less, using hand sanitizers, ending personal contacts, wearing masks and cologne. Another 43% of interviewees say they wash their hands more now.

Some 43% of interviewees blame an unknown culprit for the outbreak while others believe it was “a natural outbreak.” Most suspect the U.S. was behind the fast-spreading of the outbreak. China is the second country in the list of culprits for the outbreak to spread across the world according to the interviewees. Other possible suspects are pharmaceutical companies and countries “which may have developed the virus in a laboratory and already may have developed the vaccine.”


https://www.dailysabah.com/turkey/q...s-from-europe-amid-virus-scare-in-turkey/news


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239616934741762048

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239619552662761474


----------



## Saithan

Oublious said:


> They are working for now, but they are talking about complet shutdown so i hope you order arrives...
> 
> 
> 
> can you give the name of the company?



what do you mean company ? The news were in Danish newspaper, found a different source https://www.express.co.uk/news/worl...t-vaccine-trials-australia-virus-donald-trump

funny though claiming credit or being accredited for the discovery even though china, Thailand and Japan already announced limited success using the same medicins


----------



## Glass

herd immunity is an interesting concept, curious of the results by the nations who follow that route.


----------



## Ansu fati

Glass said:


> herd immunity is an interesting concept, curious of the results by the nations who follow that route.


Only UK for now plans to implement it
I don’t think that such scenario is desirable in Turkey a country highly divided over politics the government wouldn’t have courage to do it(this applies to all parties)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glass

Ansu fati said:


> Only UK for now plans to implement it
> I don’t think that such scenario is desirable in Turkey a country highly divided over politics the government wouldn’t have courage to do it(this applies to all parties)



So far its the UK and the dutch but yeah the herd immunity route in Turkey would be to difficult to implement politcally.


----------



## KediKesenFare3

The UK has changed its policy after scientists criticized the government. People infected by the virus are getting isolated now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glass

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239825181473988613
*Turkey to bring 3,614 citizens home from 9 European countries*
*Turkish citizens in European countries Turkey banned entry from due to coronavirus to be brought home by charter flights*
Dilara Hamit |17.03.2020




ANKARA

Over 3,600 Turkish citizens in nine countries Turkey has banned entry from will be brought home via charter flights, the foreign minister announced Tuesday.

"Those 3,614 citizens will be brought home by 34 Turkish Airlines charter flights by midnight on Tuesday," Mevlut Cavusoglu said.

Upon their return, the travelers will undergo quarantine in dorms in Istanbul and the northwestern province of Kocaeli to guard against possible cases of coronavirus, he added.

Turkey last week closed its border gates to passengers from Germany, Spain, France, Austria, Norway, Denmark, Sweden, Belgium, and the Netherlands to help stem the spread of coronavirus.

The virus emerged in Wuhan, China last December, and has spread to at least 146 countries and territories. The World Health Organization declared the outbreak a pandemic.

Out of 173,000 confirmed cases, the death toll now exceeds 7,000, while more than 77,500 patients have recovered, according to Worldometer, a website that compiles new case numbers.

The current number of active cases is more than 88,500 – 93% mild and 7% in critical condition.

https://www.aa.com.tr/en/europe/tur...tizens-home-from-9-european-countries/1768843

--


That should be the last wave, afterwards Turkey will be closed down I think.


----------



## OldTwilight

Ansu fati said:


> Only UK for now plans to implement it
> I don’t think that such scenario is desirable in Turkey a country highly divided over politics the government wouldn’t have courage to do it(this applies to all parties)



The funny part is that BBC Persian is still attacking to our government for " Why you don't quarranttee Iran as whole " ...


----------



## Constantinople

I bet the only country in the world will not allow the military to deploy across the country is Turkey .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dante80

no idea about the veracity of the source. 

*Bakanlık duyurdu: Koronavirüs'e ilişkin gerçek dışı paylaşım yapan 19 kişi gözaltına alındı*







Sosyal medyada asılsız ve provokatif Koronavirüs paylaşımları yapan 93 şüpheli tespit edildiği ve 19’unun gözaltına alındığı duyuruldu.

İçişleri Bakanlığı'ndan yapılan açıklamada Koronavirüs salgınına ilişkin, gerçek dışı görüntü ve ses dosyaları kullanılmak suretiyle sosyal medya üzerinden toplumu korku, panik ve endişeye sevk etme, yetkili/sorumlu kuruluşları ve kişileri kamuoyu nezdinde hedef gösterme amaçlı paylaşımlar yapıldığı söylenerek, "Bu şüphelilerden 19’u gözaltına alınırken, diğer tespitlerle ilgili gözaltına alma işlemleri devam etmektedir" denildi. 

İçişleri Bakanlığı'ndan yapılan açıklama şöyle:

_"Sosyal medyada asılsız ve provokatif Koronavirüs paylaşımları yapan 93 şüpheli tespit edildi, 19’u gözaltına alındı_

_Son dönemde dünyada yayılarak çok sayıda insanın ölümüne sebep olan Koranavirüs (Kovid-19) hastalığı ile ilgili olarak; “virüsün ülkemizde de salgına dönüştüğü, ilgili kurum ve görevlilerce gerekli/yeterli tedbirler alınmadığı, konunun halktan saklandığı” yönünde, gerçek dışı görüntü ve ses dosyaları kullanılmak suretiyle sosyal medya üzerinden toplumu korku, panik ve endişeye sevk etme, yetkili/sorumlu kuruluşları ve kişileri kamuoyu nezdinde hedef gösterme amaçlı paylaşımlar görülmektedir._

_Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü Siber Suçlarla Mücadele Daire Başkanlığı ekipleri, söz konusu bu paylaşımları yaptığı değerlendirilen kullanıcıların tespitine yönelik yürüttüğü çalışmalarda; 93 şüpheli şahıs tespit etmiştir._

_Bu şüphelilerden 19’u gözaltına alınırken, diğer tespitlerle ilgili gözaltına alma işlemleri devam etmektedir._

_Kamuoyuna saygıyla duyurulur."_

_*Source:. https://t24.com.tr/haber/bakanlik-d...aylasim-yapan-19-kisi-gozaltina-alindi,866809*_


----------



## dBSPL

Bunlar eğitilmez

Muğla'nın Bodrum ilçesinde düzenlenen "Acı Ot Festivali" başladı. - https://www.haberler.com/bodrum-aci-ot-festivali-basladi-13015381-haberi/


----------



## CAN_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239907872009523203


----------



## Glass

Dante80 said:


> no idea about the veracity of the source.
> 
> *Bakanlık duyurdu: Koronavirüs'e ilişkin gerçek dışı paylaşım yapan 19 kişi gözaltına alındı*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sosyal medyada asılsız ve provokatif Koronavirüs paylaşımları yapan 93 şüpheli tespit edildiği ve 19’unun gözaltına alındığı duyuruldu.
> 
> İçişleri Bakanlığı'ndan yapılan açıklamada Koronavirüs salgınına ilişkin, gerçek dışı görüntü ve ses dosyaları kullanılmak suretiyle sosyal medya üzerinden toplumu korku, panik ve endişeye sevk etme, yetkili/sorumlu kuruluşları ve kişileri kamuoyu nezdinde hedef gösterme amaçlı paylaşımlar yapıldığı söylenerek, "Bu şüphelilerden 19’u gözaltına alınırken, diğer tespitlerle ilgili gözaltına alma işlemleri devam etmektedir" denildi.
> 
> İçişleri Bakanlığı'ndan yapılan açıklama şöyle:
> 
> _"Sosyal medyada asılsız ve provokatif Koronavirüs paylaşımları yapan 93 şüpheli tespit edildi, 19’u gözaltına alındı_
> 
> _Son dönemde dünyada yayılarak çok sayıda insanın ölümüne sebep olan Koranavirüs (Kovid-19) hastalığı ile ilgili olarak; “virüsün ülkemizde de salgına dönüştüğü, ilgili kurum ve görevlilerce gerekli/yeterli tedbirler alınmadığı, konunun halktan saklandığı” yönünde, gerçek dışı görüntü ve ses dosyaları kullanılmak suretiyle sosyal medya üzerinden toplumu korku, panik ve endişeye sevk etme, yetkili/sorumlu kuruluşları ve kişileri kamuoyu nezdinde hedef gösterme amaçlı paylaşımlar görülmektedir._
> 
> _Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü Siber Suçlarla Mücadele Daire Başkanlığı ekipleri, söz konusu bu paylaşımları yaptığı değerlendirilen kullanıcıların tespitine yönelik yürüttüğü çalışmalarda; 93 şüpheli şahıs tespit etmiştir._
> 
> _Bu şüphelilerden 19’u gözaltına alınırken, diğer tespitlerle ilgili gözaltına alma işlemleri devam etmektedir._
> 
> _Kamuoyuna saygıyla duyurulur."_
> 
> _*Source:. https://t24.com.tr/haber/bakanlik-d...aylasim-yapan-19-kisi-gozaltina-alindi,866809*_



Those who are spreading fake news regarding Corona are getting reviewed by the police.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dBSPL

The new test kit of CoVid-19, which gives exact diagnosis in 90 minutes. It developed through with HSGM virology laboratory and ITU ARI Technopark firm Bioksen's joint R&D studies. Robotic molecular analysis devices and diagnostic kits are among the company's fields of activity.

https://bioeksen.com.tr/

https://www.hurriyet.com.tr/ekonomi...0-yerli-ve-90-dakikada-sonuc-veriyor-41470892


And this...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239512892996796417

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

Glass said:


> herd immunity is an interesting concept, curious of the results by the nations who follow that route.


Herd immunity is a concept, But not the way that British imbeciles are framing it.

I’m an epidemiologist. When I heard about Britain’s ‘herd immunity’ coronavirus plan, I thought it was satire

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ansu fati

Glass said:


> So far its the UK and the dutch but yeah the herd immunity route in Turkey would be to difficult to implement politcally.


If it succeeds then government fanboys will be boasting whole century if it fails then opposition fanboys will cry forever and you have political crisis out of nowhere so it’s better sticking to this approach(containing virus spread)
I think the same mentality will be in UK or netherlands or in another state so my humble advice is not to experiment with unconventional methods

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

This whole situation will probably also effect tourism, lets see how it goes.


----------



## Oublious

Glass said:


> So far its the UK and the dutch but yeah the herd immunity route in Turkey would be to difficult to implement politcally.




Dumb and cheap, when the dead will hit 1000 people they will see alot of angry people. So far we have 42 dead people and 1700 sick. This is the begin, ther will be a lot of dead.


----------



## Glass

Oublious said:


> Dumb and cheap, when the dead will hit 1000 people they will see alot of angry people. So far we have 42 dead people and 1700 sick. This is the begin, ther will be a lot of dead.



U think that Rutte will change his plans soon ?


----------



## xenon54 out

Oublious said:


> Dumb and cheap, when the dead will hit 1000 people they will see alot of angry people. So far we have 42 dead people and 1700 sick. This is the begin, ther will be a lot of dead.


We have 2800 and 16 dead, 800 new cases in one day, the taken measures so far are a joke...


----------



## Oublious

Glass said:


> U think that Rutte will change his plans soon ?




No, they are thinking economic then people life's.



xenon54 said:


> We have 2800 and 16 dead, 800 new cases in one day, the taken measures so far are a joke...




The only thing you can do is, distances from people. I am doing it to, no handshake anymore. I stay home after work, everybody now what the hell is wrong.


----------



## Glass

Oublious said:


> No, they are thinking economic then people life's.


----------



## Oublious

What Turkey is doing really great, they are prepared and show that they care.


----------



## xenon54 out

Oublious said:


> What Turkey is doing really great, they are prepared and show that they care.


More radical steps than Europe which is whats needed in a situation like this. The wish washy measures Europe has taken are a joke, our borders with our neighbors are supposed to be closed but thousands of cross border workers cross it each day.
As if the virus cares about the visa status...


----------



## xenon54 out

First death just happened and case number jumped to 98.

https://www.ntv.com.tr/turkiye/sagl...yede-virusten-ilk-olum,Ywz8MQ3tPE2raloEsmppvA


----------



## Oublious

xenon54 said:


> First death just happened and case number jumped to 98.
> 
> https://www.ntv.com.tr/turkiye/sagl...yede-virusten-ilk-olum,Ywz8MQ3tPE2raloEsmppvA



The old man have it from a Chinese imployee. Watch out from Chinese people, the virus can still active. Netherland closed the border for people out the EU. So people can come from Italy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nurhak40

I heard that too but is funny because the most infected are in eu now


Oublious said:


> The old man have it from a Chinese imployee. Watch out from Chinese people, the virus can still active. Netherland closed the border for people out the EU. So people can come from Italy.


----------



## Saithan

Freedom and open borders are what led to that. Plus wealth = lots of travels and thus spreading the disease. It's going to be interesting and scary how it'll popup in Turkey.

French doctors have tested the two medicin i mentioned previously on 24 patients and after 8 datys 75% were healthy/cured. So now several countries have "documented" and discovered the same cure. IMO they just tested what the chinese, thai and japanese did.

https://www.berlingske.dk/internati...det-og-afproevet-en-mulig-kur-mod-coronavirus

According to this https://www.dailysabah.com/turkey/t...lan-8-months-before-coronavirus-outbreak/news

Turkey was prepared against virus. Let's hope it is adequate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Constantinople

Guys how many ventilators does turkey have ? and they are willing to produce more of them ?


----------



## M.AsfandYar

Oublious said:


> Dumb and cheap, when the dead will hit 1000 people they will see alot of angry people. So far we have 42 dead people and 1700 sick. This is the begin, ther will be a lot of dead.


Wait what how did get this Far in turkey?


----------



## Nurhak40

He means the Netherlands


M.AsfandYar said:


> Wait what how did get this Far in turkey?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ansu fati

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240236325883850753 we live in crazy times hahahahah

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Glass

*Coronavirus: Turkey backing intense R&D to find vaccine*
*Technology minister says institutes, research infrastructure working nonstop to find coronavirus vaccine*
Sevgi Ceren Gokkoyun |17.03.2020








ANKARA

Amid official efforts to stem the spread of coronavirus, the Turkish government is providing support to institutes and researchers in the country working to find vaccines, Turkey's top technology official said Tuesday.

"We fund and coordinate the studies through TUBITAK [the Scientific and Technological Research Council of Turkey]," Turkish Industry and Technology Minister Mustafa Varank said during an R&D meeting in the Turkish capital Ankara.

"Our universities and research infrastructure started a more focused and intensive shift in the field of vaccine development and the fight against this virus since January," where coronavirus reached the world stage, he added.

The virus known as COVID-19 emerged in Wuhan, China last December, and has spread to at least 150 countries and territories. The World Health Organization declared the outbreak a pandemic.

Out of over 183,500 confirmed cases, the death toll now exceeds 7,100, while more than 79,900 have recovered, according to Worldometer, a website that compiles new case numbers.

The current number of active cases is more than 96,500, with 94% in mild condition and 6% in critical condition.

Turkey currently has 47 confirmed cases of the virus, most of them contracted through foreign visits to the U.S., EU, or Saudi Arabia. To date there have been no deaths.

https://www.aa.com.tr/en/economy/coronavirus-turkey-backing-intense-rd-to-find-vaccine/1769372


----------



## UkroTurk

South Korea tests 20.000 people per day!!
Türkiye has tested just 10.000 so far!!!
South Korea has been able to find out young infected population who dont show any semptomps such as high fever!
South Korea has tested 250.000 people so far!!
PRC imposed a curfew..

Türkiye soon will face tsunami like İtaly. Because infected population are traveling freely like sea mines.
Moreover mosques are open, army bases are full of soldiers. Prayers , soldiers , passangers everybody infects each other.

Statistics of infected in Türkiye show least number because there are few examples. Türkiye needs to increase testing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KediKesenFare3

UkroTurk said:


> South Korea tests 20.000 people per day!!
> Türkiye has tested just 10.000 so far!!!
> South Korea has been able to find out young infected population who dont show any semptomps such as high fever!
> South Korea has tested 250.000 people so far!!
> PRC imposed a curfew..
> 
> Türkiye soon will face tsunami like İtaly. Because infected population are traveling freely like sea mines.
> Moreover mosques are open, army bases are full of soldiers. Prayers , soldiers , passangers everybody infects each other.
> 
> Statistics of infected in Türkiye show least number because there are few examples. Türkiye needs to increase testing.


Mosques are closed. Stay in Ukraine. Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Constantinople

https://t.co/VWiqoUQc1j?amp=1

UK also will start to test 25K patients a day !.

This is very important to start test large number of people because people with no symptoms are spreading the virus. Turkey should follow this strategy as soon as possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UkroTurk

KediKesenFare said:


> Mosques are closed. Stay in Ukraine. Thanks.


You happen to be an infidel who isnt aware of mosques.
Mosques are open.
https://t24.com.tr/video/koronaviru...ildirmayacagini-soyleyince-arbede-cikti,26841


İn Ukraine even subways are closed. Public transport is conducted with limited passangers.


----------



## Nein

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239893878423072768
Tell me this how come these diseases dont appear in Turkey, Algeria, Portugal, Japan or what about Somalia and Yemen??

Somalia and Yemen are the most poorest countries on the planet yea they do have diseases but not like the ones like sars or covid 19 or another new virus.

Because you know why?? Because the Somalis and Yemenis dont eat everything that moves.

Fck the Chinese and Fck China and their disgusting habits of eating wild animals and putting them in wet markets zoos also their disgusting hygiene practices.

They can cry about muh racism all they long. Its good to see Trump calling the disease as it is a Chinese Virus.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UkroTurk

unresolvedstory said:


> https://t.co/VWiqoUQc1j?amp=1
> 
> UK also will start to test 25K patients a day !.
> 
> This is very important to start test large number of people because people with no symptoms are spreading the virus. Turkey should follow this strategy as soon as possible.





Nein said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239893878423072768
> Tell me this how come these diseases dont appear in Turkey, Algeria, Portugal, Japan or what about Somalia and Yemen??
> 
> Somalia and Yemen are the most poorest countries on the planet yea they do have diseases but not like the ones like sars or covid 19 or another new virus.
> 
> Because you know why?? Because the Somalis and Yemenis dont eat everything that moves.
> 
> Fck the Chinese and Fck China and their disgusting habits of eating wild animals and putting them in wet markets zoos also their disgusting hygiene practices.
> 
> They can cry about muh racism all they long. Its good to see Trump calling the disease as it is a Chinese Virus.


What about Iran?


----------



## Nein

UkroTurk said:


> What about Iran?



Covid 19 in Iran comes from Wuhan


----------



## Glass




----------



## Nein

Diyanet said no cuma prayer and also no praying as groups you have idiots defying the ban.

People coming from umre pilgrimage were quaratined for their own benefit but instead rioted like a bunch of retards.

Then you have piece of shit celebrities who think they are above everybody also have the wealth because they can afford healthcare not giving a shit about who they infect.

Start rolling in the Turkish police riot squads. Only thing people will learn is the hard way.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Constantinople

unresolvedstory said:


> Guys how many ventilators does turkey have ? and they are willing to produce more of them ?


Second important thing should be exist in turkey after the test kit is ventilators. Can someone answer my question please ?


----------



## Timur

UkroTurk said:


> What about Iran?



who told them to lick walls? 

edit: my mom told me as a child, dont even drink from others bottle! she was right

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

UkroTurk said:


> South Korea tests 20.000 people per day!!
> Türkiye has tested just 10.000 so far!!!
> South Korea has been able to find out young infected population who dont show any semptomps such as high fever!
> South Korea has tested 250.000 people so far!!
> PRC imposed a curfew..
> 
> Türkiye soon will face tsunami like İtaly. Because infected population are traveling freely like sea mines.
> Moreover mosques are open, army bases are full of soldiers. Prayers , soldiers , passangers everybody infects each other.
> 
> Statistics of infected in Türkiye show least number because there are few examples. Türkiye needs to increase testing.



Well , in Iran we already closed all mosque and even despite Uk sponsored Shirazi cult heavy objection, we closed all the shrines ....
Turkey should do repeat what Iran and KSA did and close mosque and all public places like gyms , coffee , ....

Our problem is that we can't feeely import medical devices and supplies due sanction



Timur said:


> who told them to lick walls?
> 
> edit: my mom told me as a child, dont even drink from others bottle! she was right


The guys are belong Uk sponsored Shirazi cult , which after our security force arrested them , they simply said they santize the surface before they filmed the video clips ...


----------



## Oublious

M.AsfandYar said:


> Wait what how did get this Far in turkey?




Netherlands...





__ https://www.facebook.com/






China need to civilize and this won't happen againg...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Constantinople

This is true ?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240334652973494274


----------



## Timur

OldTwilight said:


> Well , in Iran we already closed all mosque and even despite Uk sponsored Shirazi cult heavy objection, we closed all the shrines ....
> Turkey should do repeat what Iran and KSA did and close mosque and all public places like gyms , coffee , ....
> 
> Our problem is that we can't feeely import medical devices and supplies due sanction
> 
> 
> The guys are belong Uk sponsored Shirazi cult , which after our security force arrested them , they simply said they santize the surface before they filmed the video clips ...



thank you for your clarification..sounds reasonable! else I would fall into such false claims.. I take bak my words.. and apoligize!



Oublious said:


> Netherlands...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China need to civilize and this won't happen againg...



oh man what a sick video.. these pll have no heart.. what is the point in coocking saomething alive? its disgusting!


----------



## Saithan

I hope the news shared about turkey not having enough testing kits are wrong


----------



## UkroTurk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240318785606889478

She is telling, " number of cases not hundreds as it is said. Thousands of cases!!! Pilgrims ruined everything.. "
They expect disaster like italy.


----------



## bsruzm

Oublious said:


> China need to civilize and this won't happen againg...


Somebody better nuke that sh*thole... I gladly would.


----------



## Oublious

UkroTurk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240318785606889478
> 
> She is telling, " number of cases not hundreds as it is said. Thousands of cases!!! Pilgrims ruined everything.. "
> They expect disaster like italy.




If that was the case, we would have a lot of dead people. You can not hide thing like that.

Dutch ministery of Health Bruno Bruins collapses during debate. Corona in the Dutch House of Representative.... Or stress...


----------



## Ansu fati

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240339609399316481better than US actually better than whole west maybe only china is better i am curious if someone could check china’s stats
@Nein welcome back bro
Update:





Turkey is first indeed in the world for intensive care beds

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CAN_TR

You guys can share as many good news you want with the retarded mind of our people that shit could spread very fast.

Goverment says stay at home, people go to the mosque, Imam says pray at home, people are refusing it.
Goverment puts people in Quarantine for safety, people try to break out, spitting Police into his face and say "if i'm infected so you shall too".
People don‘t take it serious and those ones will cry like c*nts when it hits them.

Cahil toplum, amk.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-123456

Oublious said:


> Netherlands...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China need to civilize and this won't happen againg...


Fvcking subhumans,fvcking dirty rats,there is no humanity in these mofos.


----------



## Ansu fati

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240370303726948354


----------



## Successwill

Oublious said:


> Netherlands...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China need to civilize and this won't happen againg...



i am out of words. This is beyond my imagination. This cant be true


----------



## anathema

Timur said:


> thank you for your clarification..sounds reasonable! else I would fall into such false claims.. I take bak my words.. and apoligize!
> 
> 
> 
> oh man what a sick video.. these pll have no heart.. what is the point in coocking saomething alive? its disgusting!



You havent seen anything !


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240009184633999365

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Constantin84

Oublious said:


> Netherlands...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China need to civilize and this won't happen againg...


Oh my God......this is just sickening....these are not people...I can't believe there are people out there cheering for this 'civilisation ' to be the no 1 superpower in the world. If these creatures have absolute power we're all f@cked

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Constantin84 said:


> Oh my God......this is just sickening....these are not people...I can't believe there are people out there cheering for this 'civilisation ' to be the no 1 superpower in the world. If these creatures have absolute power we're all f@cked



USA ruined Japan, otherwise Japan would take care of the region

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ansu fati

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240291808569176064China should pay 10 trilion $ war reparations to the world for the massive deaths and the damage on global economy

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Melkor

China needs to be brought back down to size. Less business and less visits to and from. Let them look inward and eat all the bats and pangolins they want. Boycott all the big greedy corporates that feed off China’s workforce. You want globalization- fine - But no Chinee, take your business elsewhere. Their society needs a fly kick to the face as does Hollywood!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nein

To the chinese ccp propagandists that lurk these threads.

How come this these diseases do not appear among Uygurs or in the Eastern Turkistan region???

Because the Uygurs are not cruel people who eat anything that moves. Now the Chinese are trying to claim Uygur cuisine as theirs these people have no shame.


----------



## Glass

Ansu fati said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240370303726948354



I think they are now aggressively testing which is why the numbers are rising so hard.


----------



## M.AsfandYar

bsruzm said:


> Somebody better nuke that sh*thole... I gladly would.


No need to nuke. They will be their own end.


----------



## OldTwilight

Just put your effort on containing the infection rather than blaming others ...

The economic hit of this virus is massive ....

In simple situation , this will decrease economic growth of the world and so far , people will have less saving and there will be less tourist around the world ... Turkey tourist industry will face serious problem ...

You should think about this bad situation ...


----------



## Ansu fati

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240579238480220161excellent news from germany


----------



## OldTwilight

Ansu fati said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240579238480220161excellent news from germany


So why you are happy about a person getting infected ?!


----------



## Nein

Ansu fati said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240579238480220161excellent news from germany



I consider this good news you know he visted Sirnak when the clashes were happening he became a cheerleader to the pkk. Too bad the Maroon Berets did not neutralise him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ansu fati

OldTwilight said:


> So why you are happy about a person getting infected ?!


Traitor and terror supporter that’s why

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ansu fati

https://www.dailysabah.com/life/health/turkish-couple-develops-coronavirus-test-kit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glass

*Turkey ready for distance education: Education minister*
*All crews, content ready, filming complete for lesson videos to be broadcast, posted online, says Ziya Selcuk*
Erdogan Cagatay Zontur |19.03.2020








ANKARA

Turkey is prepared to institute distance education as online and broadcast school lessons are slated to launch on March 23 as part of measures against the novel coronavirus, the country's national education minister said Thursday.

"All the crews and content are ready. The filming is complete," Ziya Selcuk told Anadolu Agency's Editor's Desk in the capital Ankara.

Lessons will begin on March 23, at 09.00 a.m. local time (0600GMT), and will be 20 minutes each instead of the 40-minute regular classes, said Selcuk.

The lessons will mainly be broadcast via television channels more than once throughout the day, due to possible internet bandwidth issues.

"The lessons we will broadcast on television will also be related to previous topics in face-to-face classes," Selcuk added.

"Our teachers voluntarily prepared the lessons and subjects needed on television. Our teachers work in small groups in certain centers, studios and schools, and then test broadcasts are made," Selcuk said.

He also stressed that Turkey was one of the few countries able to implement distance education on a national level.

Since first being detected in Wuhan, China in December, the novel coronavirus has claimed 8,810 lives globally, most in China, according to global data maintained by Johns Hopkins University (JHU).

At least 218,827 cases of the virus have been confirmed in at least 160 countries and territories, with Europe as the new epicenter of the pandemic, according to the World Health Organization.

Despite the rising number of cases, most people who get infected suffer mild symptoms and recover.

https://www.aa.com.tr/en/turkey/turkey-ready-for-distance-education-education-minister/1771617

*Coronavirus: Turkey-made testing kits to be out soon*
*Turkey has conducted 10,000 tests for coronavirus so far, says health minister*
By Emin Avundukluoglu |19.03.2020







ANKARA

Turkey-made coronavirus testing kits will be available for use in the next one or two days, the country's health minister said Thursday.

"In the coming one or two days, a quick diagnosis kit will be ready," Fahrettin Koca told lawmakers in the Turkish parliament.

"Turkey has conducted over 10,000 tests so far [...] Our target is to carry out at least 10,000 to 15,000 tests daily," he said.

The health minister said the government will increase the number of laboratories to 36 nationwide.

"As of today, 18 labs are conducting tests in coordination with two university foundations," Koca said.

He said Turkey has 99,797 single-bed rooms that may be used for isolation or intensive care for patients, the minister said.

Praising the state-of-the-art city hospitals, Turkey's flagship project in health care, he said: "We are ready for all possible worst case scenarios in terms of physical and technological infrastructures."

Turkey late on Wednesday confirmed its second death from coronavirus.

Moreover, 93 new cases were confirmed, raising the tally to 191 in the country.

The health minister reiterated that preventive measures to avert the outbreak, such as staying at home and avoiding public gatherings, should be taken seriously.

https://www.aa.com.tr/en/health/coronavirus-turkey-made-testing-kits-to-be-out-soon/1771996


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240616016285257729
The city hospitals ( which were built in partnerships with the private sector ) in Turkey has become a very big plus factor. Because we faced this epidemic while the old hospitals were still active.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xbat

do you believe what minister says? they are lying , no doubt real number is at least 10 times bigger than that. look old commander died .
https://www.youtube.com/post/UgygTOCUeaGSMha6Tbp4AaABCQ

Turkey need to release whole non dangerous prisoners ASAP.


----------



## dBSPL

Minister of Health:

• Currently we have 115,000 Coronavirus kits. We can produce 1 million kits per month. We can reach 2 million if we want.
• In the first algorithm, overseas theme was sought. We are currently in the general testing phase
• Number of tests and cases may increase

• We will conduct tests in 81 provinces with fast coronavirus kits, which will be delivered to us tomorrow, giving results in 15 minutes. It has 15 thousand goals per day but we can do more
• We scanned of those who died due to pneumonia in 5 provinces. Coronavirus has not appeared

• In the coming period, we want to scan in 81 provinces with rapid test kits that can give results in 15 minutes.

• 250,000 tests were completed with these kits in South Korea. Can these numbers be caught with us? We can do more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glass

xbat said:


> do you believe what minister says?P.



We have lot of enemies who like to spread false/fake news but so far the Health Minister does a very good job. We contain the virus trough various means,massive testing and other measures.

I read that mask prodcution will reach 8~million a day, thats a lot lol


----------



## Ansu fati

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240599103446437888

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

Yesterday when is was in bed i felt like it was frozen, for some reason it was cold. I was shaking and i get fever, not high. Felt like i had problems with breathen, so i panic and called general practice center. They asked me some question and they adviced to stay calm and wait untill it get worst. Then i can call back, and in the morning i only had fever and still have.

The thing is you can get the virus without getting worse symptoms. They don't test you thats the shit part. So is it a fever or a corona? We will see next days... I think some kind fever....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cabatli_53

For our brave warriors !


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240704029660856325

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

Oublious said:


> Yesterday when is was in bed i felt like it was frozen, for some reason it was cold. I was shaking and i get fever, not high. Felt like i had problems with breathen, so i panic and called general practice center. They asked me some question and they adviced to stay calm and wait untill it get worst. Then i can call back, and in the morning i only had fever and still have.
> 
> The thing is you can get the virus without getting worse symptoms. They don't test you thats the shit part. So is it a fever or a corona? We will see next days... I think some kind fever....


As long you aren't falling into respiratory distress... you are "safe"...
As for systematic testing... that's only available in SK/CN/TW/SING. Everyone else is either conditions worsen or you have some strings to pull...
Keep your fever running, do not lower it only if you are getting near Hyperpyrexia.
And boost your immune syst, like VitD, Good Hydratation, sleep etc...


----------



## KingWest

Oublious said:


> Yesterday when is was in bed i felt like it was frozen, for some reason it was cold. I was shaking and i get fever, not high. Felt like i had problems with breathen, so i panic and called general practice center. They asked me some question and they adviced to stay calm and wait untill it get worst. Then i can call back, and in the morning i only had fever and still have.
> 
> The thing is you can get the virus without getting worse symptoms. They don't test you thats the shit part. So is it a fever or a corona? We will see next days... I think some kind fever....


You can even have no symptons at all


----------



## Ansu fati

@Oublious my advice to you is to report yourself to the health authorities
You should also ask for test and isolate yourself from family members


----------



## Oublious

HannibalBarca said:


> As long you aren't falling into respiratory distress... you are "safe"...
> As for systematic testing... that's only available in SK/CN/TW/SING. Everyone else is either conditions worsen or you have some strings to pull...
> Keep your fever running, do not lower it only if you are getting near Hyperpyrexia.
> And boost your immune syst, like VitD, Good Hydratation, sleep etc...




The most you can do is and i don't see people doing it or advicing. Getting your resssistance stronger, eating and drinking. For now all you can do is that and hope the best.



Ansu fati said:


> @Oublious my advice to you is to report yourself to the health authorities
> You should also ask for test and isolate yourself from family members




authorities advice you to stay home and rest. If you have problems with breathing then they will test and help you. I don't cough so for me it looks good.





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Indonesian city major, Arya Bima get coronavirus after visiting Turkey. He is a major of Bogor.

With his wife during election


----------



## himate

Indos said:


> Indonesian city major, Arya Bima get coronavirus after visiting Turkey. He is a major of Bogor.
> 
> With his wife during election


 You never know he could've had it before visiting turkey. If he visited turkey for few days then most likely he came and gave it to others and his symptoms probably just started to appear after he went back. You can have coronavirus for 10days without symptoms and that's why this disease is so contagious


----------



## Indos

himate said:


> You never know he could've had it before visiting turkey. If he visited turkey for few days then most likely he came and gave it to others and his symptoms probably just started to appear after he went back. You can have coronavirus for 10days without symptoms and that's why this disease is so contagious



There is possibility for that, it is why I put it in here, so Turkish people can inform their official so that they can contact Indonesian official and communicate with him to trace his contact during in Turkey.


----------



## Deliorman

So far there are two drugs that supposedly are very effective against the virus: 

- Hydroxychloroquine- it’s a drug used against arthritis and malaria. Yesterday Kiril Domuschiev who has the virus (one of Bulgaria’s richest men who has a pretty big agri-pharmaceutical business) confirmed that they are treating him with the same thing. It is produced in France, India, Germany etc. Widely used in places where Malaria is widely spread.
Bayer are donating the US 3 million pills of it in the next days.

- Favipiravir- a flu drug developed by Fujifilm Toyama Chemical in Japan which according to Chinese sources is very effective against the coronavirus.


ps How effective those fast testing kits are? Here they tried to compare their results with the certain ones from a laboratory and the false results were close to 60%.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

xbat said:


> do you believe what minister says? they are lying , no doubt real number is at least 10 times bigger than that. look old commander died .
> https://www.youtube.com/post/UgygTOCUeaGSMha6Tbp4AaABCQ
> 
> Turkey need to release whole non dangerous prisoners ASAP.



Iran temporary released 50,000 prisoners 2 weeks ago due the corona virus , and this weeks our leader pardon 10,000 prisoners which half of them were political prisoners ....


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240933822641963008


----------



## Indos

Oublious said:


> Yesterday when is was in bed i felt like it was frozen, for some reason it was cold. I was shaking and i get fever, not high. Felt like i had problems with breathen, so i panic and called general practice center. They asked me some question and they adviced to stay calm and wait untill it get worst. Then i can call back, and in the morning i only had fever and still have.
> 
> The thing is you can get the virus without getting worse symptoms. They don't test you thats the shit part. So is it a fever or a corona? We will see next days... I think some kind fever....



Please update your condition bro, maybe you can order anti malaria medicine in case you really get the virus. The drugs is quite effective to treat coronavirus patient. I hope you get better soon.


----------



## HannibalBarca

dBSPL said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240933822641963008


No country health system is ready if the outbreak isn't controlled since day 1...
Everything else is just a PR move/Panic control move.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glass

@Indos

They are most likely getting infected during their airport transits rather then inside the country itself.

--


Very important:

*Turkey to increase coronavirus testing capacity to 15,000 per day*
*ANKARA*





DHA Photo

Turkey aims to test about 15,000 suspected cases of the coronavirus per day, Health Minister Fahrettin Koca has said.

Ankara aims to rapidly increase its own testing within Turkey and has a target of carrying out 10,000 to 15,000 tests per day, Koca said.

He said more than 10,000 tests have so far been carried out in total.

“We think this number will increase in the upcoming days. Our goal is to conduct 15,000 tests per day,” he said, addressing parliament, where he briefed lawmakers about Turkey’s measures against the coronavirus.

Apart from the targeted increase in test capacity, Koca said that the number of the laboratories will also increase from 25 to 36. He added that all metropolises will soon be able to conduct COVID-19 tests.

Koca also conveyed that a quick-diagnosis test will be used in a few days, which will be distributed to all provinces. The kits will arrive on March 20, he said.

He also said that Turkey has sent 500,000 coronavirus test kits to the United States upon their request.

372,000 citizens arrived from overseas

The minister also said that since March 1, some 372,000 citizens arrived in Turkey from abroad. He said that the family practice centers are meticulously controlling the returnees and carried out 132,000 medical examinations in a day.

According to the figures Koca provided, the thermal cameras set up at airports have scanned some over 4.6 million passengers. Some 1,103 passengers, out of 189,000, who entered the country via border gates were also placed under supervision.

Koca also added that the Turkish citizens returning from the Umrah pilgrimage from Saudi Arabia have been “isolated.” The returnees were “isolated” in student dorms after one was tested positive for the COVID-19.

He also requested support from lawmakers to fight against “fake news” and “baseless claims on social media.”

Citizens returning from the Umrah pilgrimage have caused nationwide panic, as news about them attempting to or having successfully escaped quarantine spread.

In the eastern Erzurum province, 28 Umrah fugitives were captured by the police and put under quarantine on March 18. On March 19, five more run-aways were captured in the southeastern Şanlıurfa province and were quarantined immediately. The police referred the citizens to a hospital on the grounds that they were not abiding by the 14-day self-isolation rule and were receiving guests at their houses.

‘Iran, Italy responsible for virus spread’

Koca also said that Iran and Italy, who ranked second and third concerning infection numbers after China, were responsible for the virus’ spread around the world and Europe.

“Iran caused the virus to get spread to all the countries. Italy caused the spread in Europe by allowing those arriving from China to roam in the country,” he said.

Over 25,466 intensive care unit capacity

The minister also underlined that even though the number of beds in Turkey’s hospitals are below OECD levels, the country has an intensive care unit capacity that can hold 25,466 patients.

Koca said that in Turkey, there are 28 hospital beds for 10,000 people, while this average figure is 40 for the OECD countries.

Some 9,977 rooms in hospitals are for one person only, which can be used for isolation or as intensive care units, Koca added.

Medical personnel praised

Koca also said that the medical staff’s leaves were terminated due to the outbreak. He said that the government is distributing protective gear to all hospitals.

“Our medical personnel are bearing the brunt of the risks and contact with patients directly. Their workload and the risks they face have increased. I would like to thank our heroes in this struggle and request a round of applause,” he said.

After Koca’s remarks, the lawmakers in parliament applauded the medical personnel for their sacrifices and hard work.


https://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/t...rus-testing-capacity-to-15-000-per-day-153111

So 15k tests a day, 8 million daily mask production, kolonya production also up etc. We have to be careful but we will master this crisis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Glass said:


> @Indos
> 
> They are most likely getting infected during their airport transits rather then inside the country itself.



Not sure about that, by the way the infection can also happen where he was in Azerbaijan as they visit both Turkey and Azerbaijan for 8 days. He and his team were ordered to get coronavirus test after arriving in Indonesia. So the test were not taken due to symptom, but just for precaution measure. He and his team are positive corona after the test show the result. By the way, how many corona patients that are now treated in Turkey ?


----------



## Glass

Yeah, but that seems to be more like getting infected while on a transfer.

as of now we have 359 cases which are all very recent, the hike in numbers indicate testing the persons and the ones who got in touch with the infected.

https://www.dailysabah.com/turkey/turkey-coronavirus-death-toll-hits-4-as-cases-jump-to-359/news


----------



## Nein

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240974958366523395
What a stupid jahil!!!

Resmen you gotta beat these people up.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bsruzm

Nein said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240974958366523395
> What a stupid jahil!!!
> 
> Resmen you gotta beat these people up.


Idiot probably thinks that those preventive measures are implemented because people are scared for their lives lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nein

bsruzm said:


> Idiot probably thinks that those preventive measures are implemented because people are scared for their lives lol



Tells people to fear God goes and kicks the Mosques entrance door.

Logic 101.


----------



## bsruzm

Would they keep schools closed? They better keep them closed.


----------



## Glass

*Turkey to support shorter, flexible work hours*
*Measure to limit time people spend outdoors in wake of coronavirus outbreak*
Erdoğan Çağatay Zontur |20.03.2020







ANKARA

Turkey will support flexible and shorter work hours for employees in order to limit the time they spend outdoors as part of measures to curb the coronavirus outbreak, the country's labor, social services and family minister said Friday.



"We will provide flexibility in certain conditions to make it more beneficial to all sectors," said Zehra Zumrut Selcuk, speaking at Anadolu Agency's Editor's Desk in the capital Ankara.



She added that the basic state pension will also be increased from 1,000 Turkish liras ($154) to 1,500 Turkish liras ($231) in line with the relief package announced on Wednesday.



Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan on Wednesday unveiled a relief package worth 100 billion Turkish liras ($15.4 billion) to limit the economic fallout from the coronavirus.



The package includes debt payment delays and tax cuts across various sectors.



"Based on the results of an income questionnaire conducted by the Social Assistance Solidarity Foundations, we will distribute 2 billion liras [$308 million] to assist the lowest-income segment," Selcuk said.



"We increased the periodical shares of 1,003 social solidarity foundations in Turkey, so we will have further increased supports to the elders," she added.





- Retirement homes



Selcuk said fever measurements and health scans of elderly people are carried out on a daily basis in all the retirement homes in Turkey. 



She added that the number of healthcare professionals and doctors working at the retirement homes will also be increased. 



Turkey has so far confirmed four deaths from coronavirus and confirmed 359 cases.



The global death toll has exceeded 10,000 as scientists try to develop a vaccine for the virus known as COVID-19, according to figures compiled by John Hopkins University.



https://www.aa.com.tr/en/latest-on-...o-support-shorter-flexible-work-hours/1772911


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240965193439551489

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240351188786327552
















1 Adana City Hospital - standard 1,550 beds (city hospitals have no ward system, all single and double rooms) - ENTERED SERVICE
2 Mersin City Hospital - 1.294 - ENTERED SERVICE
3 Isparta City Hospital - 755 - ENTERED SERVICE
4 Yozgat City Hospital - 475 - ENTERED SERVICE
5 Kayseri City Hospital - 1.607 - ENTERED SERVICE
6 Manisa City Hospital - 660 - ENTERED SERVICE
7 Elazig City Hospital - 1.038 - ENTERED SERVICE
8 Ankara Bİlkent City Hospital - 3.711 - INTRODUCED TO SERVICE
9 Eskişehir City Hospital - 1.081- ENTERED SERVICE
10 Bursa City Hospital - 1.355 - ENTERED SERVICE
11 Konya Karatay City Hospital -1.250 - 2020
12 Tekirdağ City Hospital - 480 - 2020
13 Kütahya City Hospital - 610 - 2020
14 Kocaeli City Hospital - 1.210 - 2020
15 İstanbul Başakşehir İkitelli City Hospital - 2.682 - 2020
16 Ankara Etlik City Hospital - 3.624- 2021
17 Gaziantep City Hospital - 1.875- 2021
18 İzmir Bayraklı City Hospital - 2.060 - 2021
...and so on

By 2024, a total of 33 city hospitals will be built in 27 provinces.

All of these hospitals have a campus layout. If the outpatient clinic and examination services are stopped and arranged according to the national pandemic plan*, the capacities can be more than double. In terms of total bed capacity and intensive care capacity in the Europe: Turkey will grow the faster than any EU country in range of 2018-2023.

These figures are important because the intensity of the outbreak should not obstruct the entire health system (such as especially heart diseases, oncology, etc).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ansu fati

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240996421731586054Terrorists will stay in prison but i won’t mind quick execution to save money spent for traitors and redirect it against coronavirus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

Ansu fati said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240996421731586054Terrorists will stay in prison but i won’t mind quick execution to save money spent for traitors and redirect it against coronavirus


Terrorist organizations, drugs, sexual abuse and repeated crimes will be excluded from this law draft.

There are currently 14 days of quarantine being implemented for newly arrived prisoners. New prisoners beeing isolated from other people for the first two weeks. Then, if the appropriate report is given as a result of the health screening, they starts theirs imprisonments in prison in the normal procedure.

If the enforcement time reduction arrangement takes place, approximately 100,000 prisoners will be able to benefit from it. In this way, inspections related to CoVid will be carried out more healthily. But as we know, this was actually an issue that insisted for years by MHP which is supporting the ruling party from outside. So , By plead this Covid situation, they resolve one of the most important disagreements between them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ansu fati

dBSPL said:


> Terrorist organizations, drugs, sexual abuse and repeated crimes will be excluded from this law draft.
> 
> There are currently 14 days of quarantine being implemented for newly arrived prisoners. New prisoners beeing isolated from other people for the first two weeks. Then, if the appropriate report is given as a result of the health screening, they starts theirs imprisonments in prison in the normal procedure.
> 
> If the enforcement time reduction arrangement takes place, approximately 100,000 prisoners will be able to benefit from it. In this way, inspections related to CoVid will be carried out more healthily. But as we know, this was actually an issue that insisted for years by MHP which is supporting the ruling party from outside. So , By plead this Covid situation, they resolve one of the most important disagreements between them.


Spot on i wanted to say the same thing in another post
Actually this was issue/condition when bahceli asked many times erdogan now it will saved thanks to coronavirus
I’m perfectly ok with this since MHP is a bastion of true nationalism
If whore canan kaftancioglu can be out of prison despite given prison sentece then certainly proud nationalists shouldn’t be in prison for some mistakes they did in the past either i hope they will also pardon the great hero alparslan çelik

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CAN_TR

Bunlarin amaci cami degil kameranin önünde artislik yapmak, Allahtan korkun demek ve ayni zamanda caminin kapsini kirmak ne arkadas?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

dBSPL said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240965193439551489
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240351188786327552
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Adana City Hospital - standard 1,550 beds (city hospitals have no ward system, all single and double rooms) - ENTERED SERVICE
> 2 Mersin City Hospital - 1.294 - ENTERED SERVICE
> 3 Isparta City Hospital - 755 - ENTERED SERVICE
> 4 Yozgat City Hospital - 475 - ENTERED SERVICE
> 5 Kayseri City Hospital - 1.607 - ENTERED SERVICE
> 6 Manisa City Hospital - 660 - ENTERED SERVICE
> 7 Elazig City Hospital - 1.038 - ENTERED SERVICE
> 8 Ankara Bİlkent City Hospital - 3.711 - INTRODUCED TO SERVICE
> 9 Eskişehir City Hospital - 1.081- ENTERED SERVICE
> 10 Bursa City Hospital - 1.355 - ENTERED SERVICE
> 11 Konya Karatay City Hospital -1.250 - 2020
> 12 Tekirdağ City Hospital - 480 - 2020
> 13 Kütahya City Hospital - 610 - 2020
> 14 Kocaeli City Hospital - 1.210 - 2020
> 15 İstanbul Başakşehir İkitelli City Hospital - 2.682 - 2020
> 16 Ankara Etlik City Hospital - 3.624- 2021
> 17 Gaziantep City Hospital - 1.875- 2021
> 18 İzmir Bayraklı City Hospital - 2.060 - 2021
> ...and so on
> 
> By 2024, a total of 33 city hospitals will be built in 27 provinces.
> 
> All of these hospitals have a campus layout. If the outpatient clinic and examination services are stopped and arranged according to the national pandemic plan*, the capacities can be more than double. In terms of total bed capacity and intensive care capacity in the Europe: Turkey will grow the faster than any EU country in range of 2018-2023.
> 
> These figures are important because the intensity of the outbreak should not obstruct the entire health system (such as especially heart diseases, oncology, etc).



The Q is... How many do we have now?...
The wave is coming very soon... then the second wave ... then third and that till a Vaccine... that's what a pandemic is.


----------



## Oublious

I feel really sorry for Italy, only today 627 deads. People are dying on the streets because the hospital is full.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

Oublious said:


> I feel really sorry for Italy, only today 627 deads. People are dying on the streets because the hospital is full.


it will be the same for other countries that get late on confinement and with limited health care syst. (ie everyone)


----------



## Oublious

HannibalBarca said:


> it will be the same for other countries that get late on confinement and with limited health care syst. (ie everyone)




I feel that our Islamic countries will be worse, specially with dicatators on power. Lets hope the best InschAllah...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

Oublious said:


> I feel that our Islamic countries will be worse, specially with dicatators on power. Lets hope the best InschAllah...


Inshallah. 
Per exemple in TN, with dozens of cases and they are already locking down the country starting tmrw... They know if that thing get out of hand... it's over...


----------



## merzifonlu

Nein said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240974958366523395
> What a stupid jahil!!!
> 
> Resmen you gotta beat these people up.



He is not jahil. He is just a provacateur. This man should be arrested and jailed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deliorman

Just today cases in Turkey increased by more than 300 to 670 in total. By tomorrow it might go to over a 1000.
For now 9 people have lost their lives. All of them old and with pre- existing conditions.

Unfortunately things are fast going towards an Italian scenario not only in Turkey but around the world as well. I hope that I will be wrong.

ps China and the Commie scum that hold the power there must pay for all the trouble they caused to the whole world. If even a drop of honesty is left in the Western Investors that have pumped trillions in China in the last decades they should pull out and either relocate to another place or come back to their own countries. What we must all do as customers is to avoid Chinese products as much as we can and just not fund these enemies to humanity with our money.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Glass

No, we do agressive testing contrary to Italy,China and Iran. The Ummah returness and the elderly fucked up the situation a lil bit but agressive testing is there. We should reach the 10k-15k tests in a couple of days.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241108041275256837

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ansu fati

Maybe I should post this to terrorism thread but since it’s connected with corona i will post it here
Enjoy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241102430382817287

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241103037214732289


----------



## Oublious

Deliorman said:


> Just today cases in Turkey increased by more than 300 to 670 in total. By tomorrow it might go to over a 1000.
> For now 9 people have lost their lives. All of them old and with pre- existing conditions.
> 
> Unfortunately things are fast going towards an Italian scenario not only in Turkey but around the world as well. I hope that I will be wrong.
> 
> ps China and the Commie scum that hold the power there must pay for all the trouble they caused to the whole world. If even a drop of honesty is left in the Western Investors that have pumped trillions in China in the last decades they should pull out and either relocate to another place or come back to their own countries. What we must all do as customers is to avoid Chinese products as much as we can and just not fund these enemies to humanity with our money.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Melkor

Deliorman said:


> ps China and the Commie scum that hold the power there must pay for all the trouble they caused to the whole world. If even a drop of honesty is left in the Western Investors that have pumped trillions in China in the last decades they should pull out and either relocate to another place or come back to their own countries. What we must all do as customers is to avoid Chinese products as much as we can and just not fund these enemies to humanity with our money.


100%


----------



## Oublious

Glass said:


> No, we do agressive testing contrary to Italy,China and Iran. The Ummah returness and the elderly fucked up the situation a lil bit but agressive testing is there. We should reach the 10k-15k tests in a couple of days.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241108041275256837




Birakin bu boklugu artik Umre'den donen vatandas sayisi kacta bunlari sucluyorsunuz? Umre'den donen 10 bin ve digerleri 372 bin. Dunya'nin her tarafindan donenleri neden suclamiyorsunuz? Iran'a giden eski kor general gibileri neden suclamiyorsunuz?

Sol kesim mikrop ve virus gibi....


----------



## himate

Deliorman said:


> ps China and the Commie scum that hold the power there must pay for all the trouble they caused to the whole world. If even a drop of honesty is left in the Western Investors that have pumped trillions in China in the last decades they should pull out and either relocate to another place or come back to their own countries. What we must all do as customers is to avoid Chinese products as much as we can and just not fund these enemies to humanity with our money.



They were grilling Trump for calling it a Chinese virus. But the crude truth is this virus is caused by an uncivilised culture that the Chinese still harbour. This Culture of eating live wild animals is bound to backfire. If Muslim did 1% of what the commie Chinese are getting away with, the whole western world would have constantly blamed Islam for it

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bismarck

For all.
Its not the case to stop Corvid. Our goal must be to slow down the influence, to not collapse the health care system. Sooner or later, we will be all infected.

I told it many times. China will be the challenge for all of us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oublious

Ther is 3 Turkish citizen dead from the virus in Netherlands, they will burried in Netherlands.


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Oublious said:


> Ther is 3 Turkish citizen dead from the virus in Netherlands, they will burried in Netherlands.



May the mighty take them to Jannah.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Adıvar

Fena


----------



## merzifonlu

Relax bro. We are doing much more tests.


----------



## KediKesenFare3

Adıvar said:


> Fena


This graphic is misleading. The virus hit Italy weeks before it was detected. No one knows the data for the first days when the virus started to spread in Northern Italy. This is a well-known fact. Use your brain before sharing any information.


----------



## M.AsfandYar

Oublious said:


> I feel really sorry for Italy, only today 627 deads. People are dying on the streets because the hospital is full.





HannibalBarca said:


> it will be the same for other countries that get late on confinement and with limited health care syst. (ie everyone)


I just watched a report on CNN (moments ago) about Italy's healthcare. It went something along the lines of Italy being able to treat everyone free of cost.....


----------



## KediKesenFare3

My sister is a nurse in the department of pneumology for intensive care. She's treating patients infected with the corona disease and she's the first nurse in the hospital to do so. Her decision was made voluntarily. She wants to help the people. 

I'm proud of her but I must admit it's a little bit scary. I don't want her to get infected but it's her decision. I respect that.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## HannibalBarca

M.AsfandYar said:


> I just watched a report on CNN (moments ago) about Italy's healthcare. It went something along the lines of Italy being able to treat everyone free of cost.....


Healthcare is free in Europe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## himate

KediKesenFare said:


> My sister is a nurse in the department of pneumology for intensive care. She's treating patients infected with the corona disease and she's the first nurse in the hospital to do so. Her decision was made voluntarily. She wants to help the people.
> 
> I'm proud of her but I must admit it's a little bit scary. I don't want her to get infected but it's her decision. I respect that.


May Allah swt reward her immensely in both worlds

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Adıvar

KediKesenFare said:


> This graphic is misleading. The virus hit Italy weeks before it was detected. No one knows the data for the first days when the virus started to spread in Northern Italy. This is a well-known fact. Use your brain before sharing any information.


So you must know exactly when it hit Turkey before the first case is revealed. Tell us please.

Plus, it is only 14 days we need in order to know if someone is infected by the virus.


----------



## dBSPL



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Glass

This will have an effect on the elderly. Good move.

*Turkish mobile users to get COVID-19 audio message from Erdoğan*
*BY DAILY SABAH WITH AA*
ISTANBUL TURKEY 
MAR 21, 2020 1:39 AM GMT+3



President Erdoğan and First Lady Emine Erdoğan applaud in support of Turkish health workers. (AA Photo)


President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan on Friday recorded a special audio message to further spread awareness about the coronavirus pandemic.

The message was shared with all Turkish telecommunications service providers, whose subscribers will receive an automated call from Erdoğan starting Saturday.

The recording aims to reach as many people as possible, especially the elderly – the group most vulnerable to the COVID-19 outbreak. Senior citizens are less likely to hear about the disease's threat online, but the vast majority of the high-risk group has access to a cell phone.

Erdoğan also shared the message via his various social media accounts.

In the recording, the president said Turkey is working "day and night" to minimize the effects of the coronavirus in the country.





"We are running a relentless fight against the coronavirus," he said. "This virus mostly affects the elderly and those with chronic diseases."

He asked the nation to take steps to protect against the virus but also to be mindful of elderly relatives or those who have chronic diseases.

"You should increase the social distance as much as possible and most importantly, you should never go out of the house unless you have to. In this process, you should carefully follow the statements of our official institutions and organizations, especially our Health Ministry," he said and stressed hygienic measures.

The use of internet technology and telecommunication should be applied when communicating with relatives and other activities, he said.

He also asked that prayers be performed at home and not to accept visitors as much as possible – spending time at home is more important.

"On behalf of myself and my nation, I would like to express my gratitude to all my citizens who stand by us and act with a sense of responsibility in this struggle with the coronavirus. I hope we will come through these hard days together, God willing."

Health Minister Fahrettin Koca said late Friday the number of virus cases in Turkey reached 670, with nine deaths.

COVID-19 emerged in Wuhan, China last December and has spread to at least 164 countries and territories. The World Health Organization (WHO) declared the outbreak a pandemic.

Out of more than 258,000 confirmed cases, the death toll now exceeds 11,000 and more than 87,000 have recovered, according to data compiled by the U.S.-based Johns Hopkins University.

Despite the rising number of cases, most who become infected suffer only mild symptoms and recover.

https://www.dailysabah.com/turkey/t...-get-covid-19-audio-message-from-erdogan/news

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glass

*Ugur Sahin: the immunologist racing to find a vaccine*
*https://www.ft.com/content/36ddd384-6abf-11ea-a3c9-1fe6fedcca75*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saithan

Biyovent and aselsan have supposedly developed respirators but I can’t find anything about it’s production.


----------



## dBSPL

Adıvar said:


> Fena


----------



## Saithan

Ppl not taking things seriously. Police should fine them 5000tl each

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Timur

Saithan said:


> Ppl not taking things seriously. Police should fine them 5000tl each



yeah you know how to hit them hard! if you wanna beat a turk than dont beat him with your fists and sticks and even torturing him with elektroshocks.. if you wanna hit them really hard than give him 5000tl punishmend and if you want to top that and give him an additional punishmend than take his car for a month


----------



## HannibalBarca

Put spikes in every sitting area...


----------



## Glass

They should from now on place fines and Jail for those who disobey.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241345426533560320

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M.AsfandYar

Glass said:


> They should from now on place fines and Jail for those who disobey.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241345426533560320


Why isnt Pakistan in there? Or Has it been done already? Considering we are already at 500+cases


----------



## Timur

dunno if spreading false claims like ppl died here and there would have an effect.. some fear is needed specially our stoneheads

we should place more police rights shooting someone in the leg should not be punishable.. the best way is to give money punishment nothing is more loved in our nation than money..


----------



## Glass

M.AsfandYar said:


> Why isnt Pakistan in there? Or Has it been done already? Considering we are already at 500+cases



Yes, Pakistan is already in the list. These are new countries.


----------



## Glass

From now on we will use 15 min test


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241356990733000706


----------



## Saithan

Is that the test kit developed in Turkey or is it something we’re getting from abroad ? Akp and Rte don’t really share these kinds of small information. Which in turn makes them unreliable. How can people trust officials like this. If we developed it, they should broadcast it day and Night.

I am scouring for external sources. But can’t find anything to support the claim turkey sent 500.000 test kits to the US. https://nationalinterest.org/blog/m...avirus-coverup-disaster-waiting-happen-131817


----------



## Glass

Well, ur looking for "external" sources and then ur biting to Arab funded or Gülen funded propaganda, I really dont understand ur logic

Towards ur questions, the recent 15 min tests are imported from China, we have Tests developed by ourselves already in the millions if not dozens of millions but the challenge are the diagnosis centers for these tests I think we had something like 12 and this will reach 36 centers in a couple of days. Furthermore the news of us exporting them to the US are also true, they asked for them and received them as well and we have been exporting this stuff for the past 2 months or so. Nothing huge actually.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241378265912283139

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saithan

Glass said:


> Well, ur looking for "external" sources and then ur biting to Arab funded or Gülen funded propaganda, I really dont understand ur logic
> 
> Towards ur questions, the recent 15 min tests are imported from China, we have Tests developed by ourselves already in the millions if not dozens of millions but the challenge are the diagnosis centers for these tests I think we had something like 12 and this will reach 36 centers in a couple of days. Furthermore the news of us exporting them to the US are also true, they asked for them and received them as well and we have been exporting this stuff for the past 2 months or so. Nothing huge actually.



Yes I know there risks involved when looking for more sources. I find it interesting that every hospital doesn't have a laboratory where they can conduct the tests. If every hospital has a laboratory with 2-3 labrats and we have lets say 100 hospitals with 15 minute tests we'd be pulling of 28800 tests a day without sleep.

Let's just say every test takes 30 min including reporting etc. And cut down work to 16 hours a day we'd still pull of 9600 tests a day.

I don't know how these centers are gping to be, but imo best solution would be to build hospitals that can run 100% independent.

Found this
http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/over-
900-000-health-care-professionals-in-2017-in-turkey-ministry-137363

1518 hospitals........ how many of them have labs ?


----------



## Glass

we already tested like 4k already yesterday in a single day, lets see when the numbers today get published but the aim is 10-15k tests a day and this will be accomplished in a couple of days.


----------



## bsruzm

Would they keep schools closed? Anybody? No idea? Just reports?


----------



## Glass

schools are already closed


----------



## bsruzm

Glass said:


> schools are already closed


One week later, they are going to reopen the schools so, I don't know what are their plans but things don't seem that bright.


----------



## Glass

they will extend it.

--



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241399562293653506


----------



## Oublious

793 deads in Italy only, today i was going for groceries. And our people in Europe don't seem to understand the danger of the virus. I put distance other mf come next to me. I almost got crazy, i did buy for 1 week food. Next time i will go early. 


Crazy times people watch out.

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deliorman

KediKesenFare said:


> My sister is a nurse in the department of pneumology for intensive care. She's treating patients infected with the corona disease and she's the first nurse in the hospital to do so. Her decision was made voluntarily. She wants to help the people.
> 
> I'm proud of her but I must admit it's a little bit scary. I don't want her to get infected but it's her decision. I respect that.



My first cousin is a Nurse Supervisor in a hospital in Istanbul and they are now all on a high alert and ready for action 24/7. All the men and women working in the hospitals right now are real heroes. 

Let’s pray that this whole nightmare will end up soon and that Turkey and the rest of the World will never get even close to what happens in Italy right now. But knowing how undisciplined many around Turkey and Europe are I am skeptical.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

https://www.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/85320e2ea5424dfaaa75ae62e5c06e61



















Oublious said:


> 793 deads in Italy only, today i was going for groceries. And our people in Europe don't seem to understand the danger of the virus. I put distance other mf come next to me. I almost got crazy, i did buy for 1 week food. Next time i will go early.
> 
> 
> Crazy times people watch out.
> 
> https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


Why is the mortality rate in NL so high? You have 3640 cases and 136 dead while Switzerland has 6284 cases and 72 dead, NL has like 4 times higher mortality rate...


----------



## bsruzm

Oublious said:


> 793 deads in Italy only, today i was going for groceries. And our people in Europe don't seem to understand the danger of the virus. I put distance other mf come next to me. I almost got crazy, i did buy for 1 week food. Next time i will go early.
> 
> 
> Crazy times people watch out.
> 
> https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


You, and the rest of Gurbetçi friends here, be careful, please.



Glass said:


> they will extend it


They better do, it is a recipe for disaster otherwise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glass

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241440659459932161


----------



## Oublious

xenon54 said:


> https://www.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/85320e2ea5424dfaaa75ae62e5c06e61
> 
> View attachment 615962
> 
> 
> View attachment 615964
> 
> 
> View attachment 615961
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the mortality rate in NL so high? You have 3640 cases and 136 dead while Switzerland has 6284 cases and 72 dead, NL has like 4 times higher mortality rate...




One of the reason is dumb Dutch people in the province Brabant didn't listen to the warning. They have a stupid carnaval for a weak, they eat drink and fak 23 February untill 25. They are the epidemic center of Netherlands, they are sending patient to other provinces because ther hospital is full of covid patient. The dark color is Brabant, from ther they have spread it over.

Not only Brabant, Dutch people love wintersports in holidays. A lot of have bring it from abroad. A lot of old people are dying, young peoople are dead to. A guy 32 years old, so watch out.











Look to that stupid carnaval, never did I understand it. And they didn't skip for 1 time. And now most of them are sick...






People stay home but even in Italy they don't listen. So do your math what will happen in Turkey when it explode.

http://video.haber7.com/video-galeri/158525-italyada-halkin-rahatligi-belediye-baskanini-cildirtti

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saithan

In Denmark people have been told to work from home, except ppl in healthcare sector. They’re not testing everyone here. So as not to overload the hospitals. Family doctors give consultation on phone or over video call. Ppl seem to have proper discipline. Though today police fined a nargile store owner for not closing, but even allowing 23 other idiots being in there piping... morons.

restrictions max 10 ppl grouped, but police recommends not grouping at all, and just stay with your families.


----------



## xenon54 out

Saithan said:


> In Denmark people have been told to work from home, except ppl in healthcare sector. They’re not testing everyone here. So as not to overload the hospitals. Family doctors give consultation on phone or over video call. Ppl seem to have proper discipline. Though today police fined a nargile store owner for not closing, but even allowing 23 other idiots being in there piping... morons.
> 
> restrictions max 10 ppl grouped, but police recommends not grouping at all, and just stay with your families.


Its gatherings of max. 5 people here.


----------



## Ansu fati



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

I really hope TR is making those ventilators/mask/meds/tests... h24/7...
You guys are maybe 2 weeks behind Europe...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saithan

I have my doubts. Akp and rte aren’t playing with open cards


----------



## Nein

Australia is going to lockdown starting from Sydney then Melbourne.

To my Turkish brothers and sisters every second counts start isolating yourselves. 

People need to start taking this Chinese virus seriously.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ansu fati

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241627601791266816covidiot isn’t enough to describe the situation new word has to be invented for these clowns/lunatics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saithan

They’re in iraq, so let them be. We got our own problems in Turkey.


----------



## Oublious

@HannibalBarca

How is it in the Arab world?


----------



## dBSPL

HannibalBarca said:


> I really hope TR is making those ventilators/mask/meds/tests... h24/7...
> You guys are maybe 2 weeks behind Europe...


There is no problem with the mask and test kit. PCR kits are producing right now, and about to ensure inventory security in rapid diagnostic kits. Turkey test kit aids continues, currently helping more than 10 countries. As for the medical ventilator, a national mobilization seems to begin. As a campaign starter Baykar Makina decided to support the Biosys company with an order of 250 machines in order to deliver it to those in need or to present it to brotherly countries. As this studies and products is directly supported within Aselsan medical technologies investments, its production quantities can be expand in a short time.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241669803179495425
/facepalm


----------



## Glass

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241651110705758209

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241679595612577792


dBSPL said:


> /facepalm




They should be fined and if they continue- jailed

This is the biggest problem my friends


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241450202944483328
I will open up that borderwall thread very soon, very worrying when u also look at the future of the nations in our surroundings- futureless.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nein

Saithan said:


> They’re in iraq, so let them be. We got our own problems in Turkey.



These idiots will start pouring into Turkey cant believe it.

The chinese have truly fucked the world no words can be said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Timur

Glass said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241651110705758209
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241679595612577792
> 
> 
> 
> They should be fined and if they continue- jailed
> 
> This is the biggest problem my friends
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241450202944483328
> I will open up that borderwall thread very soon, very worrying when u also look at the future of the nations in our surroundings- futureless.



turkey had some kind of toilet paper shortage? I cant understand this toiled paper thing do we have so many ppl cleaning their butts with paper instead of water? 

 they should buy this here at least:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bsruzm

Timur said:


> they should buy this here at least:


That's Arabic style, Turkish style is better


----------



## Timur

bsruzm said:


> That's Arabic style, Turkish style is better


ok I added the turkish style:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nein

Allah Belani Versin Cin ve Cinliler!!


----------



## bsruzm

Timur said:


> ok I added the turkish style:








It's really old, man... 
Today, that's more like Turkish style, you still need to use toilet paper by the way, otherwise ewww 

Anyways, take care all of you...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glass

Bidet business will be very good next year I believe.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241669369563885570
hahahhahahaa


----------



## Ansu fati

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241403798574239744Apparently someone took the joke seriously Hahahahah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241679595612577792


----------



## Timur

bsruzm said:


> It's really old, man...
> Today, that's more like Turkish style, you still need to use toilet paper by the way, otherwise ewww
> 
> Anyways, take care all of you...




I am just joking.. in old villages we use that thing if we are in turkey.. but most have now normal toilets..

yes you are right and the waste of paper will be much lesser if you use water.. but I noticed we have much lesser toilet paper in turkey than here in germany if you see the pallets of toiletpaper like mountains in our german stores compared it to the ones in turkey you will wonder for what the germans use so much paper..


----------



## bsruzm

Timur said:


> I am just joking.. in old villages we use that thing if we are in turkey.. but most have now normal toilets..
> 
> yes you are right and the waste of paper will be much lesser if you use water.. but I noticed we have much lesser toilet paper in turkey than here in germany if you see the pallets of toiletpaper like mountains in our german stores compared it to the ones in turkey you will wonder for what the germans use so much paper..


You know better but your case makes you wonder the times when there was no toilet paper in Europe lol


----------



## Saithan

Timur said:


> ok I added the turkish style:


Wtf man that’s the one we have atm

I couldn’t find a turkish style toilet while renovating the House...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Oublious said:


> @HannibalBarca
> 
> How is it in the Arab world?


Most of them, are either under some sort of lockdown and Curfew, with their few dozen cases.
But the countries who are high spots with limited to no "restrictions" are Egypt/Iraq/Syria.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241709711315144704


dBSPL said:


> There is no problem with the mask and test kit. PCR kits are producing right now, and about to ensure inventory security in rapid diagnostic kits. Turkey test kit aids continues, currently helping more than 10 countries. As for the medical ventilator, a national mobilization seems to begin. As a campaign starter Baykar Makina decided to support the Biosys company with an order of 250 machines in order to deliver it to those in need or to present it to brotherly countries. As this studies and products is directly supported within Aselsan medical technologies investments, its production quantities can be expand in a short time.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241669803179495425
> /facepalm



So can any Turk buy masks anywhere as he/she wishes?
Can anyone ask to be tested when they have few symptoms , like in SK,SING? or is it restricted to hospitalized cases?
As for ventilators, are we sure the country has enough... like few dozens of thousands?

I don't want to be pessimistic... But Everyone, including those who are doing the best in this crisis... found themselves in need of more when the rise happen...


----------



## Ansu fati

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241688530767818755

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241695402933522432


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241696432681295872


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241696844373200900

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241689976858968064https://mobile.twitter.com/TSKgerigeldi/status/1241696432681295872
https://mobile.twitter.com/TSKgerigeldi/status/1241695402933522432
https://mobile.twitter.com/TSKgerigeldi/status/1241688530767818755

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nein

Will turkish soldiers be wearing gas masks??

What effect will this have in our operations in syria, iraq and libya.

Also what about Qatar and Somalia. I hope Turkey helps Somalia too I know Somalia barely has any cases but it will get worse due to the situation in the country. The Country is recovering but if Covid 19 hits Somalia the country will collapse again.

@Hassan Al-Somal whats the situation in Somalia regarding the coronavirus?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Nein said:


> Will turkish soldiers be wearing gas masks??
> 
> What effect will this have in our operations in syria, iraq and libya.
> 
> Also what about Qatar and Somalia. I hope Turkey helps Somalia too I know Somalia barely has any cases but it will get worse due to the situation in the country. The Country is recovering but if Covid 19 hits Somalia the country will collapse again.
> 
> @Hassan Al-Somal whats the situation in Somalia regarding the coronavirus?


According to demo stats, Somalia is better suited than "Western styled" countries...
Pre-existing conditions are rare, Old pop is limited and social distancing is already in place.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nein

HannibalBarca said:


> According to demo stats, Somalia is better suited than "Western styled" countries...
> Pre-existing conditions are rare, Old pop is limited and social distancing is already in place.



Not to mention the country has gone through wars, famine and diseases. This helped them get strong and survive this also allowed them to build up immunity.

What you said is true no doubt. All I can say is May Allah help us in our times of despair.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Constantinople

I don't know why I believe this is a fake news 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241737303636271108


----------



## Glass

Everything must be fake news and unreal. Sheesh who shit in ur guys brain. There are already 2 hour, 15 min test kits so 30 min is not a challenge.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nein

Glass said:


> Everything must be fake news and unreal. Sheesh who shit in ur guys brain. There are already 2 hour, 15 min test kits so 30 min is not a challenge.



His Lebanese and a Greek.

These idiots believe the Turks are covering it up thats how thick these people are.

To make matters worse greece and lebanon will be in a much more awful state especially Lebanon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glass

I dont care about these small irrelevant states lol


----------



## Nein

Glass said:


> I dont care about these small irrelevant states lol



So True hehehehehe


----------



## Glass

Hahahah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ansu fati

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241743166098767873HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Nein said:


> Will turkish soldiers be wearing gas masks??
> 
> What effect will this have in our operations in syria, iraq and libya.
> 
> Also what about Qatar and Somalia. I hope Turkey helps Somalia too I know Somalia barely has any cases but it will get worse due to the situation in the country. The Country is recovering but if Covid 19 hits Somalia the country will collapse again.
> 
> @Hassan Al-Somal whats the situation in Somalia regarding the coronavirus?



There was 1 reported case in Somalia, brother. However, the govt allowed the flights from overseas to come in for a few days. This is expected to increase the confirmed cases. But at this point, there is a 1 confirmed case. Thanks.



Nein said:


> Not to mention the country has gone through wars, famine and diseases. This helped them get strong and survive this also allowed them to build up immunity.
> 
> What you said is true no doubt. All I can say is May Allah help us in our times of despair.



Amen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

bsruzm said:


> It's really old, man...
> Today, that's more like Turkish style, you still need to use toilet paper by the way, otherwise ewww
> 
> Anyways, take care all of you...


I had the pleasure to use those in Japan, after using one of those any normal toilet feels barbaric.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Glass

289 new cases. 9 new dead and 1236 tests. All dead are elderly


----------



## Oublious

__ https://www.facebook.com/





Dumb ignorant first eldery dead in the street, lets see if they will ignore it further...


----------



## bsruzm

xenon54 said:


> I had the pleasure to use those in Japan, after using one of those any normal toilet feels barbaric.


I didn't try but I have seen it in an advertisement, I was impressed


----------



## Deliorman

Glass said:


> 289 new cases. 9 new dead and 1236 tests. All dead are elderly




Just 1236 tests are nothing. Turkey should up its game.
For now it all feels like only they talk big (10-15k tests a day, Turkish made tests bla bla) but instead of increasing the testing they decrease it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

bsruzm said:


> I didn't try but I have seen it in an advertisement, I was impressed


The best about those is on some models you dont even need to use your hands except washing them afterwards, its even lifting the lid automatically.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

xenon54 said:


> I had the pleasure to use those in Japan, after using one of those any normal toilet feels barbaric.



I see one no longer needs to use his hands. Keeping your hands clean. Very smart.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> What did they plan to achieve with that water that is being triggered upward? Are they using the water to clean flush the person's bottom the same way it flushes the toilet? It sounds like a half bath where the person's lower part is gonna get wet.


Its a heated water jet that cleans without the need of toilet paper or use of hands, some models blow hot air to dry the wet areas.







I took this picture during my travel last year, you can see the controls on the wall, you can adjust pretty much everything like intensity, temperature, oscillating vs. steady stream, male female/modus etc etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

The problem are the people with strong resistance. They are the spreader of the virus, because of that its a deadly stealthly virus. I told my parents to stay home, if you need what call me or brothers. We will take care, i will take distances from them. Maybe i have the virus or my brothers? Wash your hands good...





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

The 2 kids tested postive but they werent sick, imagine you bring the kids to ther grand parents? Totally isolating for a month!


----------



## Ansu fati

It seems that another state emergency is necessary to be declared
When you don’t want to behave good voluntarily then you will by force
Very stupid stubborn attitude from elders 
I don’t understand why they have the need to act as teenagers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anatolia

Glass said:


> 289 new cases. 9 new dead and 1236 tests. All dead are elderly


1236 is tota pozitive case number not tests ..they did not give indivual test they made it today ..total test they made 20345 test so far..so they would give total number now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saithan

Ahaber just reported 2 million testkit from China has arrived this morning (15 min kits).


----------



## Timur

Ansu fati said:


> Very stupid stubborn attitude from elders



this is unfortunally a character of our population.. we are stubborn nation and people.. they rather die and say I do what I want.. 

so we should make it clear for the public that the state is not joking and patrol with police and jandarma the streets playing audio files what to do.. if you see someone than he needs harsh treatment and a money punishment thats what works else they act as if it is a cat and mouse game..


----------



## Constantinople

Saithan said:


> Ahaber just reported 2 million testkit from China has arrived this morning (15 min kits).


How is that ? last time news mentioned that turkey sold 500K test kit to US and now they mentioned that we brought 2 million from China ? what is going here ??


----------



## Timur

unresolvedstory said:


> How is that ? last time news mentioned that turkey sold 500K test kit to US and now they mentioned that we brought 2 million from China ? what is going here ??



was that 15min test kits? maybe urgend needs for mass tests

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saithan

I posted the minute i heard about it in the tv news.

This is why I am confused by these news. if we're buying Chinese test, then how the **** are we able to send 500.000 to USA. Are we buying from China and selling to USA because US and China are in a tradewar ?????

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UkroTurk

I wouldnt expect something else.

https://www.aa.com.tr/tr/koronaviru...cadelede-erbile-30-bin-maske-yardimi-/1771825

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242062539527159808

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Glass

Honestly, since the economy is globally stopping bartering will become a thing I believe

*Turkey to begin mass production of respirators, boost health personnel amid coronavirus outbreak*
*BY DAILY SABAH*
ISTANBUL TURKEY 
MAR 23, 2020 7:34 PM GMT+3



Health Minister Fahrettin Koca (AA Photo)


"Turkey to begin mass production of respirators amid coronavirus pandemic, 300,000 quick test kits to arrive from China by Thursday," Health Minister Fahrettin Koca said late Monday.

"Turkey has added more than 32,000 new health personnel around the country to fight against coronavirus pandemic," he added.

The minister also stated that Turkey has shipped over medicine from China that has proved effective in treating the coronavirus and health personnel have started administering it to the patients under intensive care units.

"We have patients who are recovering from COVID-19, we will release details on recovery rates in the coming days," he added.

Turkey on Sunday confirmed nine more deaths from COVID-19, the disease caused by the novel coronavirus, as the total number of confirmed cases in the country rose to 1,256.





The novel coronavirus first emerged in Wuhan, China last December and has spread to at least 169 countries and regions, according to data compiled by the U.S.-based Johns Hopkins University.

More than 329,000 confirmed cases have been recorded worldwide with the death toll now approaching 14,400, while over 97,000 have recovered.

Despite the rising number of cases, most who become infected suffer only mild symptoms and recover.

The World Health Organization has declared the outbreak a pandemic.

https://www.dailysabah.com/turkey/t...alth-personnel-amid-coronavirus-outbreak/news

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ansu fati

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242166598342979584


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242059894066417666

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glass

Newest results are promising

3.672 Tests have been done
293 have been tested positive
Total amount of corona infected is 1529
people who died reached 37 with 7 added today.

More Tests!!! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242185496715018241


----------



## Saithan

A map showing where the disease is located would keep population informed, and caution them to be careful.


----------



## Constantinople

I'm wondering why we have a lot of deaths ? We are close to Israel in the number of infected people but they have zero deaths


----------



## Saithan

Most likely because they use medication to combat the virus. Teva is donating 16 million malaria pills to the US. According to danish press berlingske.

while our minister calls it medicin from China, teva is able to produce the same drug themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glass

Because nations report deaths differently.


----------



## Glass

*Turkish defense firms back domestic medical ventilator*
*Baykar, Aselsan, Havelsan, TAI to support ventilator producer BIOSYS as device becomes instrumental in COVID-19 treatment*
Gokhan Ergocun |23.03.2020








ISTANBUL

Turkish defense firms are supporting the domestic production of medical ventilators which are critical in treating COVID-19.

With severe shortness of breath a hallmark of the novel coronavirus, the global pandemic has increased the need for medical ventilators, resulting in fresh impetus across the globe to research and manufacture the devices.

A Turkish technology venture, BIOSYS, has produced the first indigenous medical ventilator device after a five-year research and development efforts.

Selcuk Bayraktar, the chief technology officer of unmanned aerial vehicle producer Baykar, said on Sunday that his company ordered 250 ventilator devices from BIOSYS to support the company.

Baykar will donate these devices for the government to use in hospitals or send to friendly nations, Bayraktar said on Twitter. Bayraktar also heads the T3 Foundation -- the organizer of the country's largest aviation and technology event Teknofest.

"I invite all our Teknofest stakeholders and those who want to contribute, to participate in this campaign as much as possible, during a period when the importance of developing domestic and national technologies is revealed," he added.

After the invitation, Turkey's defense giants Aselsan and Havelsan, as well as aviation company TAI announced that they would also support BIOSYS.

Haluk Gorgun, the CEO of Aselsan, said the defense company had also ordered 250 devices from BIOSYS.

"We have decided not only to order the device, but also to provide engineering and infrastructure support to all domestic and national companies, which are making production in this field," he noted.

Ahmet Hamdi Atalay, the general manager of Havelsan, said the company would also support the production of the indigenous device.

TAI will also participate in the campaign, Temel Kotil, the head of the company, announced.

After the firms' messages of support, Mustafa Varank, the country's minister of technology and industry, tweeted that the ministry would continue with its national technology movement in the health sector.

https://www.aa.com.tr/en/health/turkish-defense-firms-back-domestic-medical-ventilator/1775956

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Timur

do we produce the malaria medicin and are we able to produce hiv medicine against corona?
I think we should focus on that and bring it out to our hospitals if it helps!


----------



## Saithan

Support means biyosys was not able to grow by itself. Buy the company from the current useless ppl. And make it grow give it to Baykar.


----------



## UkroTurk

Aware of Lions


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242372329633501185
Aware of Lions


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242372329633501185


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242085819659272200

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glass

Lol the tweet from our health minister


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242193842339790850


UkroTurk said:


> Aware of Lions
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242372329633501185




appreantly thats fake


----------



## UkroTurk

Glass said:


> Lol the tweet from our health minister
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242193842339790850
> 
> 
> 
> appreantly thats fake


For sure ))))


----------



## Ansu fati

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242454867614085120corona’s brother in action 
china must pay war reparations to the world enough is enough

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

Biosys mechanical ventilator

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oublious

Ansu fati said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242454867614085120corona’s brother in action
> china must pay war reparations to the world enough is enough




aqm birtanesi bitmedi yenisi geldi.... pis millet bunlar...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saithan

We need to keep our focus and get priority on hospital equipment. every country is shutting down their border. And sooner or later no medical equipment will be exported.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

unresolvedstory said:


> I'm wondering why we have a lot of deaths ? We are close to Israel in the number of infected people but they have zero deaths


The answer lies in Math, Israel is a small country so doing a widespread test of the population is easy meaning the actual cases numbers proportion to the confirmed cases is way smaller than in a country like Turkey where testings arent by far as widespread.
This means the number of confirmed cases might be similar but the actual number in Turkey is most probably a lot higher than Israel which again leads to higher nuber of deaths and death rates since 100% of all death enter the statistics in any case.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Constantinople

xenon54 said:


> The answer lies in Math, Israel is a small country so doing a widespread test of the population is easy meaning the actual cases numbers proportion to the confirmed cases is way smaller than in a country like Turkey where testings arent by far as widespread.
> This means the number of confirmed cases might be similar but the actual number in Turkey is most probably a lot higher than Israel which again leads to higher nuber of deaths and death rates since 100% of all death enter the statistics in any case.


what you said is true

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glass

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242440790166691841


----------



## xenon54 out

Glass said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242440790166691841


Ok first of all, why is an official twitter account posting like a puberting 13 year old?
And secondly washing the streets is a zero sum game, just waste of tax money and show that something is being done, they better invest that money into hospital equipment and start making worst case scenario plans.

This, guys, is why we dont have nice things.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-123456

Glass said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242440790166691841


Are you from Nevsehir?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

Oublious said:


> aqm birtanesi bitmedi yenisi geldi.... pis millet bunlar...


Bunun aşısı varmış


----------



## Glass

xenon54 said:


> Ok first of all, why is an official twitter account posting like a puberting 13 year old?
> And secondly washing the streets is a zero sum game, just waste of tax money and show that something is being done, they better invest that money into hospital equipment and start making worst case scenario plans.
> 
> This, guys, is why we dont have nice things.



Its a nice pr move anway and generally users who handle social media accounts are millenials, they are not old people 



T-123456 said:


> Are you from Nevsehir?



nope


----------



## Glass

3.952 Tests have been done today
343 have been tested positive
Total amount of corona infected is 1872
people who died reached 44 with 7 added today.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242528779148328960

Test,test,test,test


----------



## Constantinople

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242538359660130305
This what we are talking about since first cases in turkey. We need more tests !!!.


----------



## UkroTurk

T-123456 said:


> Are you from Nevsehir?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Glass said:


> Its a nice pr move anway and generally users who handle social media accounts are millenials, they are not old people


It just displays the stupidty in Turkey, from biggest to the smallest politician, all are just plain garbage who spend tax money as if it was their own.


----------



## Saithan

They're doing whatever they can because they were not prepared for the coronavirus. Insufficient local production of the respirators is an example.


----------



## Timur

Ansu fati said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242454867614085120corona’s brother in action
> china must pay war reparations to the world enough is enough



the hunta virus exists in many ountries its spread over animals you dont have to eat them!


----------



## Melkor

Timur said:


> the hunta virus exists in many ountries its spread over animals you dont have to eat them!


maybe it’s not the hanta virus...
X-files: fight the future...


----------



## T-123456

UkroTurk said:


>


----------



## dBSPL

2020.03.25 - [2433 cases (+ 30%) [59 deaths] (test: 5035)
2020.03.24 - [1872 cases (+ 23%) [44 deaths] (test: 3952)
2020.03.23 - [1529 cases] (+ 23%) [37 deaths] (test: 3672)
2020.03.22 - [1236 cases] (+ 31%) [30 deaths] (test: 1755)
2020.03.21 - [947 cases] (+ 41%) [21 deaths] (test: 2.953)
2020.03.20 - [670 cases] (+ 86%) [9 deaths] (test: 3,656)
2020.03.19 - [359 cases] (+ 87%) [4 deaths] (test: 1.981)
2020.03.18 - [191 cases] (+ 94%) [3 deaths] (test: 10,000 *)
2020.03.17 - [98 cases] (+ 108%) [2 deaths]
2020.03.16 - [47 cases] (+ 162%) [1 death]
2020.03.15 - [18 cases] (+ 200%) [1 death]
2020.03.14 - [6 cases] (+ 20%)
2020.03.13 - [5 cases] (+ 400%)
2020.03.12 - [1 case]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## merzifonlu

More test, full lockdown and less lost. Allah hastalara acil şifa versin ve ölenlere Allah rahmet eylesin.


----------



## UkroTurk

Yeah. İt is very scary. Today 15 people died which is dramatic increase.

However Yesterday and before the yesterday i had hope that pandemic would be mild in Turkey. 
In Istanbul underground and public transport is still active which is not good.
Ukraine closed all undergrounds. Moreover in most of big cities all kind of public transport is forbidden..


----------



## KediKesenFare3

UkroTurk said:


> Yeah. İt is very scary. Today 15 people died which is dramatic increase.
> 
> However Yesterday and before the yesterday i had hope that pandemic would be mild in Turkey.
> In Istanbul underground and public transport is still active which is not good.
> Ukraine closed all undergrounds. Moreover in most of big cities all kind of public transport is forbidden..


Did you know that the situation in Ukraine is one of the worst in Europe? This is what German media is saying. The Ukrainian government has practically no critical infrastructure to test a sufficient number of people. You should leave the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## what

He'll be fine, assuming he's not in the critical age groups. This is my second week working from home and things are getting dull. Running out of movies and shows to watch.


----------



## Timur

UkroTurk said:


> Yeah. İt is very scary. Today 15 people died which is dramatic increase.
> 
> However Yesterday and before the yesterday i had hope that pandemic would be mild in Turkey.
> In Istanbul underground and public transport is still active which is not good.
> Ukraine closed all undergrounds. Moreover in most of big cities all kind of public transport is forbidden..




that means the virus had spread undetected there must be much more ill people.. we have lots of young ppl from wich many could be ill and with our traditions (respect to the elders kissing hands and visiting) it can spread even faster

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saithan

Well unlike some European countries, we got civil war on our borders, so our preparation or lack there of is understandable. But Europe got no excuse whatsoever. And look at how they shut their borders. Schengen just made this pandemic worse.

we need to have drive-by testing setup. Enforce curfew, only allow 1 person from household to go shopping, have police guard hospitals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GlobalMillitary96

Well our military could go out in hazmat suits and block travel from province to province and enforce other measures. No other institution in Turkey can implement a lockdown as effectively as the army.

But of course we won't see this happen because somebody doesn't want the military out in the streets, cough cough AKP.

Also those ratbags who escaped Quarantine need to be punished. They don't even listen to their own government. They think they're somehow more important than others just because they visited a holy sight in Saudi Arabia.


----------



## UkroTurk

KediKesenFare said:


> Did you know that the situation in Ukraine is one of the worst in Europe? This is what German media is saying. The Ukrainian government has practically no critical infrastructure to test a sufficient number of people. You should leave the country.


It is partially correct. Yes, if virus spreads, medical base will be collapsed. Yes Ukraine has been examining very few people. But still we have less death toll than other countries ( at least for now )in my city there hasn't been any suspected case.

My dear, Thanks for your sincere advice but now i am not able to leave and moreover i wouldn't turn back to Turkey at that moment.



Timur said:


> that means the virus had spread undetected there must be much more ill people.. we have lots of young ppl from wich many could be ill and with our traditions (respect to the elders kissing hands and visiting) it can spread even faster


Generally The virus spreads from breathing system. Washing hands doesnt prevent breathing system pandemic. Social İsolation helps.


----------



## Ansu fati

Timur said:


> the hunta virus exists in many ountries its spread over animals you dont have to eat them!


Tell this to the chinese they eat everything that moves from bats to snakes hahahahah


----------



## prashantazazel

UkroTurk said:


> Generally The virus spreads from breathing system. Washing hands doesnt prevent breathing system pandemic. Social İsolation helps.



The virus can easily spread when contaminated hands touch the face (nose, eyes, mouth). It is a major risk factor, and shouldn't be downplayed.


----------



## xbat

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243124678409011206

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UkroTurk

prashantazazel said:


> The virus can easily spread when contaminated hands touch the face (nose, eyes, mouth). It is a major risk factor, and shouldn't be downplayed.


You mean: Italians should be allowed go out if they have washed hands.
The most and major factor is social contacts.


----------



## bsruzm

xbat said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243124678409011206


Sorry but your source removes all doubts


----------



## prashantazazel

UkroTurk said:


> You mean: Italians should be allowed go out if they have washed hands.
> The most and major factor is social contacts.


I never said that.


----------



## merzifonlu

Test: 7.286, new patient: 1.196, total patient: 3.629, total loss: 75...


----------



## Deliorman

And that’s not even the beginning... What happened to the amazing precautions taken against the virus and blah, blah, blah. In two weeks Turkey jumped from 0 to 3600 cases on less than 40 000 tests. Bu tomorrow cases might easily go above 5000 seeing how they grow.


@Ansu fati , look at the numbers above and remember when you laughed at Iranians weeks ago when the coronavirus pandemic was starting to hit the hard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ansu fati

Deliorman said:


> And that’s not even the beginning... What happened to the amazing precautions taken against the virus and blah, blah, blah. In two weeks Turkey jumped from 0 to 3600 cases on less than 40 000 tests. Bu tomorrow cases might easily go above 5000 seeing how they grow.
> 
> 
> @Ansu fati , look at the numbers above and remember when you laughed at Iranians weeks ago when the coronavirus pandemic was starting to hit the hard.


I criticized iranian sectarian terror government they ask for 5B$ from IMF but shamelessly spend 10-15B on asaad by the way I have never mocked ordinary iranians
I was talking about armenians 1-2 months ago in another thread that they need to keep the borders open with Iran if they want to survive economically as they are blocked by Turkey and Azerbaijan
Maybe if the government enforced even stricter measures such as declaring emergency and putting soldiers on the street situation could be better but they are afraid about losing political points that’s it when parties( both ruling and the opposition) put their interest before the state


----------



## Timur

Deliorman said:


> And that’s not even the beginning... What happened to the amazing precautions taken against the virus and blah, blah, blah. In two weeks Turkey jumped from 0 to 3600 cases on less than 40 000 tests. Bu tomorrow cases might easily go above 5000 seeing how they grow.
> 
> 
> @Ansu fati , look at the numbers above and remember when you laughed at Iranians weeks ago when the coronavirus pandemic was starting to hit the hard.



Our idiotic mentality is a factor plus we did not have done real precautions much faster we had to deal with ppl coming back from outside and sealing ppl at home also harsher police control on the streets is needed

We all know it could need two weeks before you know that you are ill so all this is a reflection of the past it may be even worse

So I think If we would test millions it will even jump much higher than Germany I have a bad feeling about this we may have thousands of death ppl in the coming weeks if ppl keep having social contacts.. I don't get it our media bombard the ppl with information and what to do but ppl lack something or have too much of something


----------



## himate

Timur said:


> Our idiotic mentality is a factor plus we did not have done real precautions much faster we had to deal with ppl coming back from outside and sealing ppl at home also harsher police control on the streets is needed
> 
> We all know it could need two weeks before you know that you are ill so all this is a reflection of the past it may be even worse
> 
> So I think If we would test millions it will even jump much higher than Germany I have a bad feeling about this we may have thousands of death ppl in the coming weeks if ppl keep having social contacts.. I don't get it our media bombard the ppl with information and what to do but ppl lack something or have too much of something



I was very sceptical initially about the low cases in turkey last month. I knew that turkey being a worlds top tourist attraction would bound to get very high cases from all direction. Unfortunately no matter what you do its unavoidable of not contracting the virus considering how the world is connected nowadays. Our best hope is that people eventually become immune to the virus otherwise the world will be driven back to the stone age economically. This is like a horror movie come real

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KediKesenFare3

It's just a friggin flue which is blown out of proportion. Very old and chronically ill people are dying...so what?!


----------



## Saithan

Seeing as how it spread from animals and very contagious, it's not just a flu. Avian flu harmed avians, and very rarely infected humans. This is on a different scale, like MERS and SARS. If it had just been a flu, we'd be much more resistant than we're seeing it now. why, because everyone catches the flue once or twice a year, so our immune system is somewhat prepared for what's to come.

So basically becuase this isn't "just a flu" our immune system is unprepared for it and we get sick much quicker, thus overloading the hospitals.

Best advice is, keep distance, avoid going out unless it's vital. one person goes shopping from a household to avoid crowding the streets. This is until we know more about the virus, and have grown to deal with the task, or developed a vaccine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bsruzm

KediKesenFare said:


> It's just a friggin flue which is blown out of proportion. Very old and chronically ill people are dying...so what?!


Watch your mouth, I gladly would grab you by the neck.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## UkroTurk

KediKesenFare said:


> It's just a friggin flue which is blown out of proportion. Very old and chronically ill people are dying...so what?!


Not always. There have been many cases, young healthy people without bad addictions have died. Remember how covid jumped from animals to human .Viruses are being evolved and will be evolved while passing from one to another. The youth are not safe also.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saithan

Danish institute of serum has developed a simpler and much more effective ways of testing people that doesn't require complicated testkits. It's apparently a test on antibodies in your body if I understand correctly. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243458157852139525


----------



## bsruzm

Yesterday I saw a son of a b*tch, who is the size of a camush, harrassing an eldery man, forcefully rubbing some kolonya on his head. I call PÖH to visit those a*sholes and record back as well...


----------



## Timur

bsruzm said:


> Yesterday I saw a son of a b*tch, who is the size of a camush, harrassing an eldery man, forcefully rubbing some kolonya on his head. I call PÖH to visit those a*sholes and record back as well...



May his arms and fingers brake and his face turn into blue purple and greeny tones while his eyes will be forced to look alike slit eyes and the hands wich are responsible for that should face blessings and no harm forever


----------



## KediKesenFare3

bsruzm said:


> Watch your mouth, I gladly would grab you by the neck.


You can gladly grab something else from me.

The corona virus is not as deadly as the seasonal flu. This is a fact. The media is making a big deal out of this virus.


----------



## Constantin84

KediKesenFare said:


> You can gladly grab something else from me.
> 
> The corona virus is not as deadly as the seasonal flu. This is a fact. The media is making a big deal out of this virus.


It's deadlier than the flu, MUCH MORE deadlier. That it isn't it's just a misconception from simpletons that didn't realised the simple fact that altough more people might be killed by the flu, alot more people had the flu to,so, percentage wise, corona is obviously deadlier.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KediKesenFare3

Constantin84 said:


> It's deadlier than the flu, MUCH MORE deadlier. That it isn't it's just a misconception from simpletons that didn't realised the simple fact that altough more people might be killed by the flu, alot more people had the flu to,so, percentage wise, corona is obviously deadlier.


No, it's not. Do you know better than Germany's leading scientists? The number one reason for the higher number of deaths in countries like Italy is that the health care system has practically collapsed. It's the same story in France. In countries with stable and working health care systems the number of deaths is very small.


----------



## Constantin84

KediKesenFare said:


> No, it's not. Do you know better than Germany's leading scientists? The number one reason for the higher number of deaths in countries like Italy is that the health care system has practically collapsed. It's the same story in France. In countries with stable and working health care systems the number of deaths is very small.


Still bigger, percentage wise to the flu. Flu ...0.1% death rate....corona....between.2 or 4%...that's 20 to 40 times deadlier

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.livescience.com/amp/new-coronavirus-compare-with-flu.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deliorman

KediKesenFare said:


> It's just a friggin flue which is blown out of proportion. Very old and chronically ill people are dying...so what?!



You don’t have any older relatives or relatives with chronic illnesses that you are at least a bit worried about?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Glass

*Passengers stranded at Istanbul airport sent to another city*
*ISTANBUL*





More than 1,500 passengers, mostly from Algeria, Tunisia and Jordan, who have been stranded at Istanbul Airport, have been transferred to an emptied student dormitory in the northern province of Karabük.

Those passengers have been stuck at the airport for days after their countries closed airspace and flights were canceled because of the coronavirus pandemic.

A dormitory in the Karabük has been arranged for the passengers, who are not currently allowed to enter their countries.

They were escorted by the police to the buses which transferred them to the dormitory where they will stay until they can return home.

Most of those international travelers are reportedly from Algeria.

İGA, the operator of Istanbul Airport, said earlier this week in a statement that more than 1,000 Algerian nationals had been staying at the airport for several days because the Algerian government decided not to allow its citizens return back to their country due to the outbreak which already killed nearly 20 people there.

İGA noted that besides the Turkish Red Crescent, Turkish Airlines also tried to meet the needs of those people.

Turkey has been making efforts for a week to persuade the Algerian government to grant landing rights for the affected flights, İGA also said in the statement.


https://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/p...-istanbul-airport-sent-to-another-city-153303

This should be the end of visa-free travel for these people.


----------



## bsruzm

KediKesenFare said:


> You can gladly grab something else from me.
> 
> The corona virus is not as deadly as the seasonal flu. This is a fact. The media is making a big deal out of this virus.


Expected by former Gulen worshipper farts like yourself, one day you will become one of those elderly or chronically ill.



Timur said:


> May his arms and fingers brake and his face turn into blue purple and greeny tones while his eyes will be forced to look alike slit eyes and the hands wich are responsible for that should face blessings and no harm forever

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

KediKesenFare said:


> It's just a friggin flue which is blown out of proportion. Very old and chronically ill people are dying...so what?!


Thats where you are wrong. Unlike normal flu a slight decrease of infection rate of the conronavirus at the beginning makes the difference between thousands or millions dead. This is why taking measures very early on is so important.






Spanish flu had a smaller mortality rate yet killed 50 million people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KediKesenFare3

Deliorman said:


> You don’t have any older relatives or relatives with chronic illnesses that you are at least a bit worried about?


I have but c'est la vie.100 years ago the Spanish flu killed MILLIONS OF YOUNG ADULTS. This is the cycle of life.



xenon54 said:


> Thats where you are wrong. Unlike normal flu a slight decrease of infection rate of the conronavirus at the beginning makes the difference between thoundas or millions dead. This is why taking measures very early on is so important.



I know all about this. I even work in a laboratory where I have access to people with scientific knowledge.

This flu isn't as deadly as the seasonal influenza. FACT.

It just spreads more quickly and this is what makes it dangerous. If we take into account the number of people who are infected but not tested, we'll be able to assess how dangerous this virus really is. According to German scientists, only 0.4% of the infected people actually die.

Driving with your car is much more dangerous.

Stop this sensationalism.


----------



## xenon54 out

KediKesenFare said:


> This flu isn't as deadly as the seasonal influenza. FACT.
> 
> It just spreads more quickly and this is what makes it dangerous.


Well you just said this which is obviously not true.


KediKesenFare said:


> It's just a friggin flue which is blown out of proportion.





KediKesenFare said:


> Driving with your car is much more dangerous.


Nobody claimed otherwise yet our healthcare systems are being overwhelmed which is the reason why people are dying by the thousands.
Borders are closed, markets crashing, travel collapsed almost completely and economy going down the drain with no end in sight yet, thats the biggest thing in Europe and world since WWII and you think all that is being done just for sensationalism?

I wonder under which rock you are living right now...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saithan

A startup in Denmark claims their device will be able to test in 5 min. It was being developed for other purposes but trick on sars have yielded good results, so they will try to have it ready by the end of the year. Of course they’re looking investor.

https://www.berlingske.dk/virksomhe...r-penge-til-nyt-coronavaaben-vi-kan-teste-paa

Pretty cool that they were developing it for something else, but it’s flexible enough for other diseases.

BTW news just said we were up on 92 dead.


----------



## OldTwilight

KediKesenFare said:


> It's just a friggin flue which is blown out of proportion. Very old and chronically ill people are dying...so what?!


That show you are inhuman scum , soon you will get old ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

OldTwilight said:


> That show you are inhuman scum , soon you will get old ...


Very rich coming from you.


----------



## OldTwilight

xenon54 said:


> Very rich coming from you.





xenon54 said:


> Very rich coming from you.


Even in this case , keeping your racial nationalism


----------



## xenon54 out

OldTwilight said:


> Even in this case , keeping your racial nationalism


Lol, im refering to your past inhumane posts, dont know how that is racist or nationalist...

Like this:
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/urgent-needs-of-iranian-people.656817/page-3#post-12159839


----------



## Oublious

Sosyol medya orospu cocuklariyle dolu......





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## merzifonlu

https://covid19.saglik.gov.tr/tr/


----------



## Saithan

Then I won’t bother watching it.

https://www.euronews.com/2020/03/27/germany-increases-its-covid-19-tests-to-500-000-per-week

Impressive 500.000 Per week. How come we haven’t reached that level yet ? Or does rte not have enough friends with labs ? Or do we in Turkey not have enough labs in general?


----------



## Glass

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243619810816245760


----------



## Seyfullah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243208156861337600


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

How cases have increased so much in Turkey?


----------



## OldTwilight

xenon54 said:


> Lol, im refering to your past inhumane posts, dont know how that is racist or nationalist...
> 
> Like this:
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/urgent-needs-of-iranian-people.656817/page-3#post-12159839



You already need it .

So , I had your well-being in mind .

And for god sake 4000 surgeial mask is nothing that you guys were talking about h giving it for free to Iran ...

So learn if you help someone then don't brag about it ....


----------



## Glass

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> How cases have increased so much in Turkey?



Massive return of people from abroad and breach of the self quarantine I guess, I think its also because the Saudis didnt inform anyone that they had corona in Saudi and therefor the first batch of umrah returness litteraly infected their surroundings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

Saithan said:


> Then I won’t bother watching it.
> 
> https://www.euronews.com/2020/03/27/germany-increases-its-covid-19-tests-to-500-000-per-week
> 
> Impressive 500.000 Per week. How come we haven’t reached that level yet ? Or does rte not have enough friends with labs ? Or do we in Turkey not have enough labs in general?



Germany has many companies which create medicine and export ir world wide ...

So they already had the infrastructure ... Like. , Japan , S Korea , USA , China , Russia

We are under sanction , but we managed to produce 80,000 masks per week


----------



## SubWater

OldTwilight said:


> but we managed to produce 80,000 masks per week


 I think you mean kits bro
https://www.aparat.com/v/B1l8y/ساخت_کیت_تشخیص_کاملا_ایرانی_کرونا

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## what

Saithan said:


> Then I won’t bother watching it.
> 
> https://www.euronews.com/2020/03/27/germany-increases-its-covid-19-tests-to-500-000-per-week
> 
> Impressive 500.000 Per week. How come we haven’t reached that level yet ? Or does rte not have enough friends with labs ? Or do we in Turkey not have enough labs in general?



Last time I checked we were still only testing 5k people a day in Turkey, which is way to low.


----------



## Glass

what said:


> Last time I checked we were still only testing 5k people a day in Turkey, which is way to low.



7k Today. Should be 10k by Sunday and ultimately 15-20k a day.


----------



## himate

KediKesenFare said:


> It's just a friggin flue which is blown out of proportion. Very old and chronically ill people are dying...so what?!




It's not like flu. It's about 50 to 100 times deadlier than flu. It attacks the lungs. When you have the symptom you'll realise how dangerous it is.

I just contracted coronavirus. Last night i couldn't sleep all night. I was so tired and needed sleep badly. I kept on waking up from the brink of deep sleep. Then about 5am i realised the shortness of breath. I tried calming myself and avoided panicking. At that point, I realised what these old people would go through, it's deadly for them. I was getting tired and fatigue trying hard to breathe. it was scary. I started breathing hot steam for about 20mins that felt as helping. Today i isolated myself from my family and worrying about how I will sleep tonight? I still have breathlessness and feel smothered. if i try to walk i can fall by losing my balance and feel light-headed. It all started with a sore throat. this is only the start of my symptoms and health experts say this is the mild version.

I pray that Allah swt saves all of us from this evil disease

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Deliorman

himate said:


> It's not like flu. It's about 50 to 100 times deadlier than flu. It attacks the lungs. When you have the symptom you'll realise how dangerous it is.
> 
> I just contracted coronavirus. Last night i couldn't sleep all night. I was so tired and needed sleep badly. I kept on waking up from the brink of deep sleep. Then about 5am i realised the shortness of breath. I tried calming myself and avoided panicking. At that point, I realised what these old people would go through, it's deadly for them. I was getting tired and fatigue trying hard to breathe. it was scary. I started breathing hot steam for about 20mins that felt as helping. Today i isolated myself from my family and worrying about how will i sleep tonight? I still have breathlessness and feel smothered. if i try to walk i can fall by losing my balance and feel light-headed. It all started with a sore throat. this is only the start of my symptoms and health experts say this is the mild version.
> 
> I pray that Allah swt saves all of us from this evil disease




First I wish you good health and that you will fight the virus easily soon and that nobody from your relatives gets infected. Keep your spirit high and don’t get scared... 

Do you have any idea where you got the virus from? Though at that point you can probably get infected absolutely everywhere. The virus is probably all around us at that point. We can even be infected without even noticing it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saithan

himate said:


> It's not like flu. It's about 50 to 100 times deadlier than flu. It attacks the lungs. When you have the symptom you'll realise how dangerous it is.
> 
> I just contracted coronavirus. Last night i couldn't sleep all night. I was so tired and needed sleep badly. I kept on waking up from the brink of deep sleep. Then about 5am i realised the shortness of breath. I tried calming myself and avoided panicking. At that point, I realised what these old people would go through, it's deadly for them. I was getting tired and fatigue trying hard to breathe. it was scary. I started breathing hot steam for about 20mins that felt as helping. Today i isolated myself from my family and worrying about how will i sleep tonight? I still have breathlessness and feel smothered. if i try to walk i can fall by losing my balance and feel light-headed. It all started with a sore throat. this is only the start of my symptoms and health experts say this is the mild version.
> 
> I pray that Allah swt saves all of us from this evil disease


 Gecmis olsun, insallah savarsin.

If possible establish webcam, so your situation can be monitored. Use your phone. Keep it plugged.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

SubWater said:


> I think you mean kits bro
> https://www.aparat.com/v/B1l8y/ساخت_کیت_تشخیص_کاملا_ایرانی_کرونا


Well , I made a mistake ,. I mean kits



himate said:


> It's not like flu. It's about 50 to 100 times deadlier than flu. It attacks the lungs. When you have the symptom you'll realise how dangerous it is.
> 
> I just contracted coronavirus. Last night i couldn't sleep all night. I was so tired and needed sleep badly. I kept on waking up from the brink of deep sleep. Then about 5am i realised the shortness of breath. I tried calming myself and avoided panicking. At that point, I realised what these old people would go through, it's deadly for them. I was getting tired and fatigue trying hard to breathe. it was scary. I started breathing hot steam for about 20mins that felt as helping. Today i isolated myself from my family and worrying about how will i sleep tonight? I still have breathlessness and feel smothered. if i try to walk i can fall by losing my balance and feel light-headed. It all started with a sore throat. this is only the start of my symptoms and health experts say this is the mild version.
> 
> I pray that Allah swt saves all of us from this evil disease



Well , I hope you get better ... Keep yourself as warm as you can , drink hot water , think about your future plan and avoid site and forums which have negative news like PDF .... 
Watch movie if you can play videogames , and eat vitamin pills ...

Have some ORC powder around as well

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

himate said:


> It's not like flu. It's about 50 to 100 times deadlier than flu. It attacks the lungs. When you have the symptom you'll realise how dangerous it is.
> 
> I just contracted coronavirus. Last night i couldn't sleep all night. I was so tired and needed sleep badly. I kept on waking up from the brink of deep sleep. Then about 5am i realised the shortness of breath. I tried calming myself and avoided panicking. At that point, I realised what these old people would go through, it's deadly for them. I was getting tired and fatigue trying hard to breathe. it was scary. I started breathing hot steam for about 20mins that felt as helping. Today i isolated myself from my family and worrying about how will i sleep tonight? I still have breathlessness and feel smothered. if i try to walk i can fall by losing my balance and feel light-headed. It all started with a sore throat. this is only the start of my symptoms and health experts say this is the mild version.
> 
> I pray that Allah swt saves all of us from this evil disease



Thanks for the information bro, I hope you will get better soon

Dont forget to drink orange juice and chocolate milk to improve your immune system and also drink water a lot. It helps me a lot when I got severely sick even though just stay at home without any medication. I predict I got dengue fever at that time.

If you feel unbalance during walking it means you lack carbohidrat, I predict you dont eat much during your sickness. I also got similar condition when I played basketball in the afternoon and then just went to sleep without any dinner, and once I wake up in the morning I cant barely walk. I drink tea with sugar for first aid.

Your body needs huge nutrition during this condition so that you need to eat a lot

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Constantin84

himate said:


> It's not like flu. It's about 50 to 100 times deadlier than flu. It attacks the lungs. When you have the symptom you'll realise how dangerous it is.
> 
> I just contracted coronavirus. Last night i couldn't sleep all night. I was so tired and needed sleep badly. I kept on waking up from the brink of deep sleep. Then about 5am i realised the shortness of breath. I tried calming myself and avoided panicking. At that point, I realised what these old people would go through, it's deadly for them. I was getting tired and fatigue trying hard to breathe. it was scary. I started breathing hot steam for about 20mins that felt as helping. Today i isolated myself from my family and worrying about how will i sleep tonight? I still have breathlessness and feel smothered. if i try to walk i can fall by losing my balance and feel light-headed. It all started with a sore throat. this is only the start of my symptoms and health experts say this is the mild version.
> 
> I pray that Allah swt saves all of us from this evil disease


Take care, may God see you through it! I'm sure you'll overcome it and in 6 months time we'll be trading insults about refugees and what not on this very forum.Best of luck to you sir,you're in my prayers!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bsruzm

himate said:


> I just contracted coronavirus.


Allah'tan acil şifalar diliyorum, kardeş. Get well soon...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## himate

Thanks to all the brothers for wishing me well. May Allah swt protect you all.

Just a few days ago I felt invincible and thought these kinds of illnesses I can easily resist. Now I'm humbled and understand why governments all over the world are in panic mode. I'm a fit athletic male with strong immunity. I never even suffered from a cold or flu last 15years. This virus will not spare anyone since its alien to our bodies and our natural defences don't know what to do with it. even the mild version could become dangerous especially when the ventilators are running out. So be careful where you go and just stay home and ride the storm until it dies out

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

himate said:


> Thanks to all the brothers for wishing me well. May Allah swt protect you all.
> 
> Just a few days ago I felt invincible and thought these kinds of illnesses I can easily resist. Now I'm humbled and understand why governments all over the world are in panic mode. I'm a fit athletic male with strong immunity. I never even suffered from a cold or flu last 15years. This virus will not spare anyone since its alien to our bodies and our natural defences don't know what to do with it. even the mild version could become dangerous especially the ventilators are running out. So be careful where you go and just stay home and ride the storm until it dies out


Are u effected by COVID?


----------



## Saithan

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Are u effected by COVID?


Yes, and the mild version.

I read this just now.

https://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/who-envoy-turkeys-approach-is-proactive-153311


----------



## Oublious

himate said:


> It's not like flu. It's about 50 to 100 times deadlier than flu. It attacks the lungs. When you have the symptom you'll realise how dangerous it is.
> 
> I just contracted coronavirus. Last night i couldn't sleep all night. I was so tired and needed sleep badly. I kept on waking up from the brink of deep sleep. Then about 5am i realised the shortness of breath. I tried calming myself and avoided panicking. At that point, I realised what these old people would go through, it's deadly for them. I was getting tired and fatigue trying hard to breathe. it was scary. I started breathing hot steam for about 20mins that felt as helping. Today i isolated myself from my family and worrying about how I will sleep tonight? I still have breathlessness and feel smothered. if i try to walk i can fall by losing my balance and feel light-headed. It all started with a sore throat. this is only the start of my symptoms and health experts say this is the mild version.
> 
> I pray that Allah swt saves all of us from this evil disease




Gecmis olsun ve Allah Sifalar versin, eat a lot of stuf what boost your immune system like ginger and vitamine. And the rest pray to Allah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaibi

My dear brother I wish you speedy recovery and please hold on! 


himate said:


> It's not like flu. It's about 50 to 100 times deadlier than flu. It attacks the lungs. When you have the symptom you'll realise how dangerous it is.
> 
> I just contracted coronavirus. Last night i couldn't sleep all night. I was so tired and needed sleep badly. I kept on waking up from the brink of deep sleep. Then about 5am i realised the shortness of breath. I tried calming myself and avoided panicking. At that point, I realised what these old people would go through, it's deadly for them. I was getting tired and fatigue trying hard to breathe. it was scary. I started breathing hot steam for about 20mins that felt as helping. Today i isolated myself from my family and worrying about how I will sleep tonight? I still have breathlessness and feel smothered. if i try to walk i can fall by losing my balance and feel light-headed. It all started with a sore throat. this is only the start of my symptoms and health experts say this is the mild version.
> 
> I pray that Allah swt saves all of us from this evil disease



I hope you're doing well. Recover soon, brother. 


Saithan said:


> Yes, and the mild version.
> 
> I read this just now.
> 
> https://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/who-envoy-turkeys-approach-is-proactive-153311

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saithan

I find it sickening that this person is responsible for talking to the public, how the **** can he say special when it is already a known drug, incompetent twat.
https://www.trtworld.com/life/turke...rom-china-to-treat-coronavirus-patients-34809

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khagan1923

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243497010453348353

Hmm guess who the bastard Ethem is? Oh right the owner of BMC.

no corruption here guys!

The aktrolls will be here any minute and tell us how this is fine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saithan

Anyone want to take a guess on why https://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/transport-minister-removed-from-post-153354

was removed ?


----------



## -------

Khagan1923 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243497010453348353
> 
> Hmm guess who the bastard Ethem is? Oh right the owner of BMC.
> 
> no corruption here guys!
> 
> The aktrolls will be here any minute and tell us how this is fine.



I'm waiting on a more reputable company from Europe to start production so I can buy a few dozen. A lot of countries are complaining about the shitty Chinese testing kits.

https://www.surescreen.com/products/covid-19-coronavirus-rapid-test-cassette

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

Combat-Master said:


> I'm waiting on a more reputable company from Europe to start production so I can buy a few dozen. A lot of countries are complaining about the shitty Chinese testing kits.
> 
> https://www.surescreen.com/products/covid-19-coronavirus-rapid-test-cassette


That is what I was going to post, I don't know why did we buy those Chinese kits in the first place?

By the way, they are using that product in recording:

https://www.praxisdienst.com/en/Lab...+Tests/Coronavirus+Rapid+Test+Right+Sign.html

In 1953, Praxisdienst was founded in Wuppertal, Germany as a market pioneer, known for being the first supplier of medical products actively shipping nationwide.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

Saithan said:


> Anyone want to take a guess on why https://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/transport-minister-removed-from-post-153354
> 
> was removed ?



why is İmamoğlu reducing the metro service.. thats causing crowded subways..more space for virus to grow


----------



## UkroTurk

İ cant believe how subway is still open.
Ukraine already closed underground a month ago?
How situation is in Europe? In Germany underground is working?


----------



## Balamir

During the intervention of patients at Dr.Sadi Konuk Training and Research Hospital, Selçuk Köse I 6, who was taken to the intensive care of the virus, woke up from sleep with the drug and stem cell therapy. It began to heal, we found the coronavirus-related treatment method


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243824501965586432


----------



## Saithan

-blitzkrieg- said:


> why is İmamoğlu reducing the metro service.. thats causing crowded subways..more space for virus to grow



you need to provide a source for that claim.

https://www.metro.istanbul/Dosyalar/bilgilendirme/MetroIstanbul-covid19-measures-EN.pdf


----------



## UkroTurk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243493974158999552

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240875780177039360


----------



## Constantinople

We need those test kits - 5 MIN !! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243680163054915584


----------



## UkroTurk

You can place an order if you know some akp MPs.
A son of AKP's MP ( kayseri city )selling kits on internet.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243846043504128000

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

OldTwilight said:


> You already need it .
> 
> So , I had your well-being in mind .
> 
> And for god sake 4000 surgeial mask is nothing that you guys were talking about h giving it for free to Iran ...
> 
> So learn if you help someone then don't brag about it ....


Iranian source itself told the true numbers stop lying that it was only 4000 masks...


----------



## Khagan1923

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243857742735052802


...yok artik lan. Bu kadar pislik de olmaz.

This country is being led by a criminal syndicate. Yazik.



xenon54 said:


> Iranian source itself told the true numbers stop lying that it was only 4000 masks...



AKP sent valuable medical equipment to Iran so that their terror regime can sell it on the black market or hoard it for themselves and one day later Iranian terror militias killed two of our soldiers in Syria, Idlib.

These are people leading our country. No suprise we are in the positions we are in.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

Saithan said:


> you need to provide a source for that claim.
> 
> https://www.metro.istanbul/Dosyalar/bilgilendirme/MetroIstanbul-covid19-measures-EN.pdf



https://www.sabah.com.tr/yasam/2020...stanbulda-toplu-tasima-araclari-tiklim-tiklim





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## xenon54 out

-blitzkrieg- said:


> https://www.sabah.com.tr/yasam/2020...stanbulda-toplu-tasima-araclari-tiklim-tiklim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


Sabah is a piece of propaganda garbage for the goverment, one might think the public transport in istanbul wasnt so packed during their 20 years rule...
Butthurt akpeons...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Balamir

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243871212419325952


----------



## Saithan

-blitzkrieg- said:


> https://www.sabah.com.tr/yasam/2020...stanbulda-toplu-tasima-araclari-tiklim-tiklim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/



Apart from sabah being a akp supporting newspaper. Maybe it is because ekremoglu has announced the need to disinfect the public transportation which would cause delays 

https://www.google.dk/amp/s/www.soz...da-ulasima-kisitlama-getiriliyor-5691182/amp/


----------



## KediKesenFare3

Khagan1923 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243857742735052802
> 
> 
> ...yok artik lan. Bu kadar pislik de olmaz.
> 
> This country is being led by a criminal syndicate. Yazik.
> 
> 
> 
> AKP sent valuable medical equipment to Iran so that their terror regime can sell it on the black market or hoard it for themselves and one day later Iranian terror militias killed two of our soldiers in Syria, Idlib.
> 
> These are people leading our country. No suprise we are in the positions we are in.


How do you know it's not a fake? All we see is a picture and a name.


----------



## Glass

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243944641260662784

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ansu fati

Glass said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243944641260662784


Only agressive testing and full country lockdown will give the best results against this deadly virus

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Constantinople

number of tests still lower than expected. We need more tests. Is there any companies in turkey working on rapid tests ?


----------



## Glass

Numbers are rising hard actually, we are now at the 8k mark and should in a couple of days reach the 10k~ tests.

There are lot of companies working on rapid tests https://www.raillynews.com/2020/03/...-of-diagnostic-kits-for-domestic-enterprises/

The domestically used ones are right now the 2 hour test kits with a 98%~ accuracy rate and the recent rapid test kits from China of whom one batch turned out to be useless. It shouldnt be to far away that we see domestically rapid test kits in use.

Always ask Gov. about the right companies otherwise the chance is there to run into a scam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

According to recent data in turkey;

total number of tests: 55,464
total number of cases : 7,402
total number of covid-related deaths: 108
total number of intensive care patients: 455
total number of intubated patients: 309

total recovered: 70

number of Covid tests today: 7,641
number of new case today: 1.704
number of deaths today: 16

Also, orders for antigen based fast test kits planned to be purchased from China were canceled.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saithan

Could the cancellation have anything to do with that Danish institute for serum released the easy way to discover covid19. It said in the link I shared that they sent an email to all European counter partners detailing how to do it. Should yield result in 5 min. Also the advantage was that you don’t need the expensive testing kit and stuff.

https://www.berlingske.dk/samfund/eksperter-om-ny-dansk-testmetode-den-kan-faa-stor-betydning


----------



## Glass

dBSPL said:


> Also, orders for antigen based fast test kits planned to be purchased from China were canceled.



wise decision


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243992445051973633


Saithan said:


> Could the cancellation have anything to do with that Danish institute for serum released the easy way to discover covid19. It said in the link I shared that they sent an email to all European counter partners detailing how to do it. Should yield result in 5 min. Also the advantage was that you don’t need the expensive testing kit and stuff.



Denmark is a small irrelevant nation of 5 million people. Every 2nd country claims it developed a vaccine/rapid testing kit/drug.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saithan

Glass said:


> wise decision
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243983975351271425
> 
> 
> Denmark is a small irrelevant nation of 5 million people. Every 2nd country claims it developed a vaccine/rapid testing kit/drug.



sure, as soon as you tell me which Turkish company can rival novo nordisk, lundbech, leopharma.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dBSPL

Glass said:


> wise decision
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243992445051973633
> 
> 
> Denmark is a small irrelevant nation of 5 million people. Every 2nd country claims it developed a vaccine/rapid testing kit/drug.


Chinese medical-or-related companies/workshops have entered the race to profit from the epidemic. If i remember corectly, 90% of the total medical mask production capacity in the world is in China. On the other hand, they are strangling the market, especially with poor quality antigen test kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deliorman

Most of those 309 intubated will not survive all this. If things have gone to that stage it’s almost certainly game over.
Many of the intensive care patients won’t survive it either.

ps That small and unimportant state named Denmark is one of the richest and most developed countries on earth and has an education, science, innovation and pharmaceutical industry on such a level that Turkey can only dream about.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Timur

dont we have the ability to produce malaria pills that are also effective against covid? and can we produce HIV virus blocking medicine at the beginning of this thread someone posted about these two medicine that had some effect against the virus.. in this case we should show the middle finger to patents! or pay them later..

so I thing if we are able to than we should produce them in masses and provide it to the hospitals

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UkroTurk

hydroxychloroquine is most efficient medicine.
I can't find it here It has already been sold out. I stocked some antibiotics in case D-day.


----------



## Timur

UkroTurk said:


> hydroxychloroquine is most efficient medicine.
> I can't find it here It has already been sold out. I stocked some antibiotics in case D-day.



antibiotics are always good but only against bacteria.. but still I heared of cases with covid + bakteria infection wich is deadly.. 

hydroxychloroquine whuuuaaaat? 88 euros for 30 pills?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

Best medicine is boost your immune system with vitamines and food.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Timur

Oublious said:


> Best medicine is boost your immune system with vitamines.



that does not work.. 

a good immune system is if you have no chronic diseases and young!

it means to eat the vitatims from different fresh healthy food (+be far away from industrial food) and have a good intestinal flora + fresh air + enough sport

but all this may make you still ill and die.. some ppl are more resistant to xyz diseases and others are than resitant to abc diseases genetics also have a factor (there are ppl who are immune to HIV becaue of their genes)

these vitamins may help you if you have a lack of certain vitamins like vitamin d3 or b6 b12 or else too much chemical vitamins can make you hungry and fat 

also I may add that antioxidants are good but they are also bad in some degree for your immune system "making it lazy" (generally amatheurish spoken)


----------



## Oublious

Timur said:


> that does not work..
> 
> a good immune system is if you have no chronic diseases and young!
> 
> it means to eat the vitatims from different fresh healthy food (+be far away from industrial food) and have a good intestinal flora + fresh air + enough sport
> 
> but all this may make you still ill and die.. some ppl are more resistant to xyz diseases and others are than resitant to abc diseases genetics also have a factor (there are ppl who are immune to HIV becaue of their genes)
> 
> these vitamins may help you if you have a lack of certain vitamins like vitamin d3 or b6 b12 or else too much chemical vitamins can make you hungry and fat
> 
> also I may add that antioxidants are good but they are also bad in some degree for your immune system "making it lazy" (generally amatheurish spoken)




Ther are a lot vegtable to boost your immune system, how much do we eat? Yes a young person who eat healthy(are they good for your immune system directly?) do not mean he have good immune system. Ther are enough old people who have survived the virus and young people died.


----------



## himate

jaibi said:


> My dear brother I wish you speedy recovery and please hold on!
> 
> 
> I hope you're doing well. Recover soon, brother.




Today i feel much better Alhamdullilah. pains in the lungs have more or less disappeared. Breathings is much better and i can sleep. Just aces and pain in the body. I believe the worse part is over with my infection inshaAllah. Im going to still stay in isolation for a good few days before i feel im safe for other people. The worse part of this illness is the breathlessness and that's what kills those who die from this. 
What helped me the most was steam breathing. The heat from the steam should help your lungs and clears the mucus that's developing in there which in turn helps to absorb more oxygen.
https://www.healthline.com/health/steam-inhalation#benefits

If any of you contract coronavirus and get breathlessness to make sure to do the steam breathing exercise. Take a bowl and fill it halfway with boiling water and put your face above it and just suck the steam into your lungs for about 20mins and if you like you can hang a towel over your head to get more impact from the steam. Do this every 6 hours and you will slowly feel that you can breathe better. 
To get better results, drop a spoonful of black seed oil on the water and the fragrance in the steam will be more effective for your lungs. I also consumed honey (Powerful manuka honey).
Honey and Blackseed have anti-disease properties like no other and are recommended by our Prophet (SAW)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## T-123456

Glass said:


> Denmark is a small irrelevant nation of 5 million people. Every 2nd country claims it developed a vaccine/rapid testing kit/drug.


Dont underestimate a ''small''(Greenland) country,do some research first.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaibi

Seems to have happened here too but I think the Saudis may not have had time to test everyone given the incubation time and keeping them contained may have increased their risk of getting it. We just need to coordinate these things. 


Glass said:


> Massive return of people from abroad and breach of the self quarantine I guess, I think its also because the Saudis didnt inform anyone that they had corona in Saudi and therefor the first batch of umrah returness litteraly infected their surroundings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ansu fati

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244165588047536130

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244166808954974209


----------



## Glass

*İran’dan Türkiye’ye düzensiz göçmenlerin geçişlerinin yoğun bir şekilde sürdüğü öğrenildi. Düzensiz göçmenlerin geçişleri nedeniyle sınır köylerinde korona virüs tehdidi artarken, Türkiye’ye gelenlerin buraya yerleşmek istedikleri vurgulanıyor.*








https://www.yenicaggazetesi.com.tr/...-tehlikesi-kacak-gecisler-suruyor-273268h.htm

....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khagan1923

Glass said:


> *İran’dan Türkiye’ye düzensiz göçmenlerin geçişlerinin yoğun bir şekilde sürdüğü öğrenildi. Düzensiz göçmenlerin geçişleri nedeniyle sınır köylerinde korona virüs tehdidi artarken, Türkiye’ye gelenlerin buraya yerleşmek istedikleri vurgulanıyor.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.yenicaggazetesi.com.tr/...-tehlikesi-kacak-gecisler-suruyor-273268h.htm
> 
> ....



They said they closed the border to Iran then last week it came out that hundreds of Iranians, afghans and pakistanis are still entering Turkey from iran without any control. Then they had the Governor of Van announce that they closed the border this time and two days later people are filmed entering Turkey. Before that they called it fake news.

Turkey is the only country were people can walk into the country with their hands in their pockets as if they are entering their fathers house.

Now imagine how many people have entered Turkey without any tracking from Iran and are spreading the virus.

Turkeys leadership only serves to destroy Turkey and the Turkish identity.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Constantinople

himate said:


> It's not like flu. It's about 50 to 100 times deadlier than flu. It attacks the lungs. When you have the symptom you'll realise how dangerous it is.
> 
> I just contracted coronavirus. Last night i couldn't sleep all night. I was so tired and needed sleep badly. I kept on waking up from the brink of deep sleep. Then about 5am i realised the shortness of breath. I tried calming myself and avoided panicking. At that point, I realised what these old people would go through, it's deadly for them. I was getting tired and fatigue trying hard to breathe. it was scary. I started breathing hot steam for about 20mins that felt as helping. Today i isolated myself from my family and worrying about how I will sleep tonight? I still have breathlessness and feel smothered. if i try to walk i can fall by losing my balance and feel light-headed. It all started with a sore throat. this is only the start of my symptoms and health experts say this is the mild version.
> 
> I pray that Allah swt saves all of us from this evil disease



I wish you feel better now man . Stay strong and don't panic. Do you have any chronic disease like asthma or diabetes ?


----------



## Glass

Khagan1923 said:


> They said they closed the border to Iran then last week it came out that hundreds of Iranians, afghans and pakistanis are still entering Turkey from iran without any control. Then they had the Governor of Van announce that they closed the border this time and two days later people are filmed entering Turkey. Before that they called it fake news.
> 
> Turkey is the only country were people can walk into the country with their hands in their pockets as if they are entering their fathers house.
> 
> Now imagine how many people have entered Turkey without any tracking from Iran and are spreading the virus.
> 
> Turkeys leadership only serves to destroy Turkey and the Turkish identity.



I also dont understand what Erdo tries to achieve here? The current situation will result in his defeat in the next election yet there is still no gameplan what exactly he wants to do to get rid of the refugees. Rather then opening the borders hard, he backed again 5 days later from the primary aegan route, while additional ones are being added to the already unsustainable pool- I will soon open up a thread about the challenges and problems about these moves by him and the consequence of him being the "muslim leader" and the need for a hard approach, borderwalls and a proper policy behind that.


----------



## Glass

damn, these test numbers


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244297751149625345


----------



## dBSPL

2020.03.29 - [9217 cases (+ 25%) [131 deaths] (+ 27%) [daily test: 9,982] [t. recovered: 105]
2020.03.28 - [7402 cases (+ 30%) [108 deaths] (+ 17%) [daily test: 7.641] [t. recovered: 70]


2020.03.27 - [5698 cases (+ 57%) [92 deaths] (+ 22%) [daily test: 7.533] [t. recovered: 42]
2020.03.26 - [3629 cases (+ 49%) [75 deaths] (+ 27%) [daily test: 7.286] [t. recovered: 26]
2020.03.25 - [2433 cases (+ 30%) [59 deaths] (+ 34%) [daily test: 5.035] [t. recovered: 26]
2020.03.24 - [1872 cases (+ 23%) [44 deaths] (+ 18%) [daily test: 3,952]


2020.03.23 - [1529 cases] (+ 23%) [37 deaths] (+ 23%) [daily test: 3,672]
2020.03.22 - [1236 cases] (+ 31%) [30 deaths] (+ 43%) [daily test: 1.755]
2020.03.21 - [947 cases] (+ 41%) [21 deaths] (+ 133%) [daily test: 2.953]
2020.03.20 - [670 cases] (+ 86%) [9 deaths] (+ 125%) [daily test: 3,656]


2020.03.19 - [359 cases] (+ 87%) [4 deaths] (+ 33%) [daily test: 1.981]
2020.03.18 - [191 cases] (+ 94%) [3 deaths] (+ 50%) [total test till that day: 10,000 *]
2020.03.17 - [98 cases] (+ 108%) [2 deaths] (+ 100%)
2020.03.16 - [47 cases] (+ 162%) [1 death]


2020.03.15 - [18 cases] (+ 200%) [1 death]
2020.03.14 - [6 cases] (+ 20%)
2020.03.13 - [5 cases] (+ 400%)
2020.03.12 - [1 case]

*

case / test ratio as follows:
27 March: 0.27
28 March: 0.22
29 March: 0.18

*

Umrah visiters' quarantine time has been extended. Because new positive cases started to appear in the last tests.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ansu fati

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244303561019797507Why I’m not surprised

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ÇölKaplanı

T-123456 said:


> Dont underestimate a ''small''(Greenland) country,do some research first.


Trolls usually don't bother to do research. Don't expect much from him. He even calls Denmark irrelevant. Even this says a lot. Troll is a troll.



Ansu fati said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244303561019797507Why I’m not surprised


The world needs to put on heavy sanctions on China and I'm not saying this because of my hate but of course this won't be the case... Hundreds of thousands around the World are losing their loved ones because of this state that does not care about human life. I seriously think the World will never be the same again after this virus. God may protects us all.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

unresolvedstory said:


> asthma


Is it dangerous for Corona?


----------



## Ansu fati

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244313097919176704


ÇölKaplanı said:


> The world needs to put on heavy sanctions on China and I'm not saying this because of my hate but of course this won't be the case... Hundreds of thousands around the World are losing their loved ones because of this state that does not care about human life. I seriously think the World will never be the same again after this virus. God may protects us all.


The best response to china(read ccp regime) should be full relocation of all factories to other south east asian countries plus of course sanctions as you said
Thanks to trump trade war some big giants started moving businesses to India Vietnam and others it’s likely that in the aftermath of this chinese(wuhan) virus pandemic more companies would follow suit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ÇölKaplanı

Ansu fati said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244313097919176704
> 
> The best response to china(read ccp regime) should be full relocation of all factories to other south east asian countries plus of course sanctions as you said
> Thanks to trump trade war some big giants started moving businesses to India Vietnam and others it’s likely that in the aftermath of this chinese(wuhan) virus pandemic more companies would follow suit


I just hope we can get a bit of these moving businesses. Even 1/100 would help a lot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-123456

ÇölKaplanı said:


> I just hope we can get a bit of these moving businesses. Even 1/100 would help a lot.


We cant,we higher costs.


----------



## merzifonlu

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Is it dangerous for Corona?



Very dangerous.


----------



## ÇölKaplanı

T-123456 said:


> We cant,we higher costs.


Don't interfere in my dreams  Whatever, back to our point. We need to focus on controling this crisis first but we also can't sustain any economic losses. İki ucu b*klu değnek resmen. As I said, God may help us all...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oublious

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/more-then-half-million-chinese-masks-good-for-garbage.658940/


aqm PDF is defending CPC.....

whats next?


----------



## Ansu fati

T-123456 said:


> We cant,we higher costs.


Of course factories which are based on physical work(packing iphones and similar stuff) would go to south east Asia because they can exploit those poor nations but definitely some more complex things that are done(for example automobile industry) and require real infrastructure&qualified personnel i am pretty sure that Turkey would get decent opportunity
Automobile industry is the perfect example where Turkey has indeed developed impressive capabilities yet we all know that turkish engineers earn lot less than their european/japanese/south korean/american counterparts(doing an offset in Turkey would most likely be first option for manufacturers when they consider replacing china) so I think that this particular industry would bring the biggest economic benefit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saithan

Regardless of who may do what, just like 9/11, the world will impose whatever they deem necessary. For instance imposing forced disinfection of everything that comes out of China, no medicin, food will be allowed to enter e.g. Europe. Delivery from China to anyone exceeds 1-2 months. The reason, can’t trust China not to sneak viruses to your country. American style border control. Etc. China can choose to reciprocate, but what I mentioned would be the most rational steps. And companies dealing in China will diversify their supply chain anyway, so Bangladesh, other countries will experience a boom. And depending on how things go, Turkey will get it’s fair share of investments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ÇölKaplanı

Saithan said:


> Regardless of who may do what, just like 9/11, the world will impose whatever they deem necessary. For instance imposing forced disinfection of everything that comes out of China, no medicin, food will be allowed to enter e.g. Europe. Delivery from China to anyone exceeds 1-2 months. The reason, can’t trust China not to sneak viruses to your country. American style border control. Etc. China can choose to reciprocate, but what I mentioned would be the most rational steps.


There is a shift of power from the West to East/China and this won't stop just because of a virus, Instead they will even become stronger. During this virus, we saw that contries with socialist economic and health-care policies such as Germany or Sweden managed to restrict this virus and will came on top. It's highly possible that the countries will again change their style of governing. Last time this happend was when the USSR collapsed. When that happened, countries though that the capitalist way of governing the economy and health-care was the best policy but this picture will change again after this virus is over. What will happen IMO is, countries will try to copy the governing policies of the countries that came on top and we will see most of the world trying to rule using a system with socialist economic and health-care policies with an overall nationalistic policies. In short, National Socialism...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ansu fati

Saithan said:


> Regardless of who may do what, just like 9/11, the world will impose whatever they deem necessary. For instance imposing forced disinfection of everything that comes out of China, no medicin, food will be allowed to enter e.g. Europe. Delivery from China to anyone exceeds 1-2 months. The reason, can’t trust China not to sneak viruses to your country. American style border control. Etc. China can choose to reciprocate, but what I mentioned would be the most rational steps. And companies dealing in China will diversify their supply chain anyway, so Bangladesh, other countries will experience a boom. And depending on how things go, Turkey will get it’s fair share of investments.


Exactly as you said
i will just use napoleon’s words when he said that istanbul should be declared as world capital due to being positioned at the center of the world
Basically Turkey has the best geopolitical location no other country comes even close
Supply chain and logistics of many industries are destined to go into Turkey’s hands simply because it has the greatest possible location in history plus it’s fairly well developed industrial economy
Of course having the central position brings negative things(support for terrorism by various states who have economic interesrs-hint:belt and road iniative they also support pkk for other reasons I am just highlighting the economic part) but won't discuss this disadvantage here it just a mention since I talked about the location



ÇölKaplanı said:


> There is a shift of power from the West to East/China and this won't stop just because of a virus, Instead they will even become stronger. During this virus, we saw that contries with socialist economic and health-care policies such as Germany or Sweden managed to restrict this virus and will came on top. It's highly possible that the countries will again change their style of governing. Last time this happend was when the USSR collapsed. When that happened, countries though that the capitalist way of governing the economy and health-care was the best policy but this picture will change again after this virus is over. What will happen IMO is, countries will try to copy the governing policies of the countries that came on top and we will see most of the world trying to rule using a system with socialist economic and health-care policies with an overall nationalistic policies. In short, National Socialism...


Last time Europe tried national socialism we all know how it ended

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ÇölKaplanı

Ansu fati said:


> Exactly as you said
> i will just use napoleon’s words when he said that istanbul should be declared as world capital due to being positioned at the center of the world
> Basically Turkey has the best geopolitical location no other country comes even close
> Supply chain and logistics of many industries are destined to go into Turkey’s hands simply because it has the greatest possible location in history plus it’s fairly well developed industrial economy
> Of course having the central position brings negative things(support for terrorism by various states who have economic interesrs-hint:belt and road iniative they also support pkk for other reasons I am just highlighting the economic part) but won't discuss this disadvantage here it just a mention since I talked about the location
> 
> 
> Last time Europe tried national socialism we all know how it ended


Then tell me my thoughts doesn't make sense  WW2 happend because of an Angry Mustache Men and the the following events of the Great War. National Socialism doesn't bring a World War. The last time national socialism was around, every fascist country in Earth wanted their own Lebensraum and this caused the WW2.


----------



## Ansu fati

ÇölKaplanı said:


> Then tell me my thoughts doesn't make sense  WW2 happend because of an Angry Mustache Men and the the following events of the Great War. National Socialism doesn't bring a World War. The last time national socialism was around, every fascist country in Earth wanted their own Lebensraum and this caused the WW2.


I agree with what you have said in the previous post
Actually national socialism is great but only if we speak from the economic perspective
Since i like too much history and know european pretty well i will say this
If we have social nationalism across Europe at the beginning until they consolidate power everything would be fine but once they(european macho politicians or should i call them straight away fascist dictators) got the power there will be new war in Europe as there are lots of ethnic questions unsolved(Im not even talking about the impact of immigrants and their inevitable role in the demographic change that will happen in certain countries with extremely bad statistics)
Regional war in Europe might easily lead to WW3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ÇölKaplanı

Ansu fati said:


> I agree with what you have said in the previous post
> Actually national socialism is great but only if we speak from the economic perspective
> Since i like too much history and know european pretty well i will tell you this
> If we have social nationalism across Europe at the beginning until they consolidate power everything would be fine but once they(european macho politicians or should i call them straight away fascist dictators) got the power there will be new war in Europe as there are lots of ethnic questions unsolved(Im not even talking about the impact of immigrants and their inevitable role in the demographic change that will happen in certain countries with extremely bad statistics)
> Regional war in Europe might easily lead to WW3


I agree on your point that the immigeant issue is unsolved and will cause chaos but there won't be a war on Europe anymore. Not between the European states at least. They decided to be friends and make trade with each other instead of fighting. We are living in 21st century. There won't be a waar happening for conquering land anymore. Yes, anti-EU voices across the Europe are rising but do not forget the fact that there are large portions of people who see each other as ''European brothers'', if a war happens, they won't be fighting among each other, but rather against the invaders a.k.a the muslim immigrants.


----------



## Ansu fati

ÇölKaplanı said:


> I agree on your point that the immigeant issue is unsolved and will cause chaos but there won't be a war on Europe anymore. Not between the European states at least. They decided to be friends and make trade with each other instead of fighting. We are living in 21st century. There won't be a waar happening for conquering land anymore. Yes, anti-EU voices across the Europe are rising but do not forget the fact that there are large portions of people who see each other as ''European brothers'', if a war happens, they won't be among each other, but rather against the invaders a.k.a the muslim immigrants.


No no the immigrant issue is another thing
I am talking about ethnic questions between european states that are currently buried
As I said national socialism will be great in the short and medium term but once they achieve total control over the governing system there will be simultaneously ethnic conflict as well as against immigrants
Of course this is just prediction if european fascists take over completely the political system(full scale dictatorship)
Take for example Afd they are for exploiting anti islam feelings but according to their ideology large parts of poland are german
Or the vox party who has emerged as the second largest party mainly due to rising anti-immigrant feelings but also due to catalan separatism
My point is that european right politicians who are most likely to lead Europe in the future are doing anti muslim propaganda but at the same they are reviving ethnic nationalism in their countries by doing this they are also reviving some old ethnic rivalries
I don’t think that people in belgium see themselves as european brothers
UK is also an example where we have some (so far) symbolic increase of separatist tendencies in Scotland and N.Ireland
If you like we can continue this discussion in another thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ÇölKaplanı

Ansu fati said:


> No no the immigrant issue is another thing
> I am talking about ethnic questions between european states that are currently buried
> As I said national socialism will be great in the short and medium term but once they achieve total control over the governing system there will be simultaneously ethnic conflict as well as against immigrants
> Of course this is just prediction if european fascists take over completely the political system(full scale dictatorship)
> Take for example Afd they are for exploiting anti islam feelings but according to their ideology large parts of poland are german
> Or the vox party who has emerged as the second largest party mainly due to rising anti-immigrant feelings but also due to catalan separatism
> My point is that european right politicians who are most likely to lead Europe in the future are doing anti muslim propaganda but at the same they are reviving ethnic nationalism in their countries by doing this they are also reviving some old ethnic rivalries
> I don’t think that people in belgium see themselves as european brothers
> UK is also an example where we have some (so far) symbolic increase of separatist tendencies in Scotland and N.Ireland
> If you like we can continue this discussion in another thread


Yes, please open a thread and let's continue in another thread as I love to spend time thinking about the politics and I'm sure you do too . But let's call it a day since it is past midnight now. I was dying out of boredom tonight and I had the pleasure of spending time with you on thinking about the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Oublious said:


> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/more-then-half-million-chinese-masks-good-for-garbage.658940/
> 
> 
> aqm PDF is defending CPC.....
> 
> whats next?



andddd whoosh, whole thread deleted, it never existed @Oublious ... nothing to see

@T-123456 @Deliorman @cabatli_53 @xenon54 @UkroTurk @F-22Raptor

Oublious, I will be taking this to GHQ, I got some screengrabs on my browser cache before they *deleted *(not even closed) the (new complaint) thread down, will update you later on this if I get response there from webby etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## F-22Raptor

Nilgiri said:


> andddd whoosh, whole thread deleted, it never existed @Oublious ... nothing to see
> 
> @T-123456 @Deliorman @cabatli_53 @xenon54 @UkroTurk @F-22Raptor
> 
> Oublious, I will be taking this to GHQ, I got some screengrabs on my browser cache before they *deleted *(not even closed) the (new complaint) thread down, will update you later on this if I get response there from webby etc.




I see the new thread was just closed!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-123456

Nilgiri said:


> andddd whoosh, whole thread deleted, it never existed @Oublious ... nothing to see
> 
> @T-123456 @Deliorman @cabatli_53 @xenon54 @UkroTurk @F-22Raptor
> 
> Oublious, I will be taking this to GHQ, I got some screengrabs on my browser cache before they *deleted *(not even closed) the (new complaint) thread down, will update you later on this if I get response there from webby etc.


It doesnt matter what you do,there is no backbone,only slave mentality on this forum.
You know how it goes on this forum,its a ground rule not to criticize China.
China caused this mess then tried cheating with test kits and masks,its image is down from bad to worse.
No propaganda can ever change that image,only on this forum they blahb all they want.
Have you ever seen a CCP troll on the other forums we visit?
No,because they wouldnt dare to go,nobody takes them serious.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ansu fati

I have a “present” for all of you
From china with love

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244391494796091400

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Saithan

There is a need to enforce global free internet. Not through land lines or such, but through satellites. And allow people to connect using parabole antennas. I imagine that is the only way of breaking the barricade. OneWeb filed for bankruptcy, another western company should pick up on it.


----------



## Khagan1923

Former ZDF cameraman has vanished after reporting about China's mishandling of Covid-19 in its earlier stages.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244369786420822016

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ÇölKaplanı

Saithan said:


> There is a need to enforce global free internet. Not through land lines or such, but through satellites. And allow people to connect using parabole antennas. I imagine that is the only way of breaking the barricade. OneWeb filed for bankruptcy, another western company should pick up on it.


As I remember, SpaceX had a similar project but I don't know the details.


----------



## Adıvar

Why are the religous people so stupid? I saw a similar thing from christian priests.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bsruzm

Oublious said:


> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/more-then-half-million-chinese-masks-good-for-garbage.658940/
> 
> 
> aqm PDF is defending CPC.....
> 
> whats next?


Bans, equally given to Turkish members for defending themselves against whatever eaters, and for posting some truth lol



Adıvar said:


> Why are the religous people so stupid? I saw a similar thing from christian priests.


I can't disagree with you but do not generalize people. I have seen a lot of stupidity from different groups of people in Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khagan1923

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244625324677234693

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244353884270858242

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

toplam test sayısı: total number of tests: *76981*
toplam vaka sayısı: total number of cases: *10827*
toplam vefat sayısı: total deaths: *168*
toplam yoğun bakım hasta sayısı: total number of intensive care patients: *725*
toplam entübe hasta sayısı: total number of intubated patients: *523*
toplam iyileşen hasta sayısı: total recovered patients: *162*
bugünkü test sayısı: today's number of tests: 11535
bugünkü vaka sayısı: number of cases today: *1610*
bugün vefat eden hastalar: patients who died today: *37*

Daily changes:

2020.03.30 - [10827 cases (+ 18%) [168 deaths total] (+ 28%) [test: 11.535] [t. recovered: 162]
2020.03.29 - [9217 cases (+ 25%) [131 deaths] (+ 27%) [daily test: 9.982] [t. recovered: 105]
2020.03.28 - [7402 cases (+ 30%) [108 deaths] (+ 17%) [daily test: 7.641] [t. recovered: 70]


2020.03.27 - [5698 cases (+ 57%) [92 deaths] (+ 22%) [daily test: 7.533] [t. recovered: 42]
2020.03.26 - [3629 cases (+ 49%) [75 deaths] (+ 27%) [daily test: 7.286] [t. recovered: 26]
2020.03.25 - [2433 cases (+ 30%) [59 deaths] (+ 34%) [daily test: 5.035] [t. recovered: 26]
2020.03.24 - [1872 cases (+ 23%) [44 deaths] (+ 18%) [daily test: 3.952]


2020.03.23 - [1529 cases] (+ 23%) [37 deaths] (+ 23%) [daily test: 3,672]
2020.03.22 - [1236 cases] (+ 31%) [30 deaths] (+ 43%) [daily test: 1.755]
2020.03.21 - [947 cases] (+ 41%) [21 deaths] (+ 133%) [daily test: 2.953]
2020.03.20 - [670 cases] (+ 86%) [9 deaths] (+ 125%) [daily test: 3.656]


2020.03.19 - [359 cases] (+ 87%) [4 deaths] (+ 33%) [daily test: 1.981]
2020.03.18 - [191 cases] (+ 94%) [3 deaths] (+ 50%) [total test till that day: +10,000 *]
2020.03.17 - [98 cases] (+ 108%) [2 deaths] (+ 100%)
2020.03.16 - [47 cases] (+ 162%) [1 death]


2020.03.15 - [18 cases] (+ 200%) [1 death]
2020.03.14 - [6 cases] (+ 20%)
2020.03.13 - [5 cases] (+ 400%)
2020.03.12 - [1 case]

*

*case / test ratio:*
30 March: 0.14
29 March: 0.18
28 March: 0.22
27 March: 0.27

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

Nilgiri said:


> andddd whoosh, whole thread deleted, it never existed @Oublious ... nothing to see
> 
> @T-123456 @Deliorman @cabatli_53 @xenon54 @UkroTurk @F-22Raptor
> 
> Oublious, I will be taking this to GHQ, I got some screengrabs on my browser cache before they *deleted *(not even closed) the (new complaint) thread down, will update you later on this if I get response there from webby etc.




They give Chinese privileged rights...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242931275071131651











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243178402993111041







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244661929777532930

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Ansu fati said:


> I have a “present” for all of you
> From china with love
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244391494796091400


What about Western Countries eating the most disgusting animal Pig?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glass

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244664051763945472


----------



## Ansu fati

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244664117111160832

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> What about Western Countries eating the most disgusting animal Pig?




They eaat pig not bats or snake....

And chinese eat pig to what is your point?

face and accept it they are dirty

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ÇölKaplanı

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> What about Western Countries eating the most disgusting animal Pig?


It is tolerable combared to the Chinese. I mean, why on earth someone would want to eat anything that moves?


Khagan1923 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244625324677234693
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244353884270858242


Why I'm not suprised?



dBSPL said:


> toplam test sayısı: total number of tests: *76981*
> toplam vaka sayısı: total number of cases: *10827*
> toplam vefat sayısı: total deaths: *168*
> toplam yoğun bakım hasta sayısı: total number of intensive care patients: *725*
> toplam entübe hasta sayısı: total number of intubated patients: *523*
> toplam iyileşen hasta sayısı: total recovered patients: *162*
> bugünkü test sayısı: today's number of tests: 11535
> bugünkü vaka sayısı: number of cases today: *1610*
> bugün vefat eden hastalar: patients who died today: *37*
> 
> Daily changes:
> 
> 2020.03.30 - [10827 cases (+ 18%) [168 deaths total] (+ 28%) [test: 11.535] [t. recovered: 162]
> 2020.03.29 - [9217 cases (+ 25%) [131 deaths] (+ 27%) [daily test: 9.982] [t. recovered: 105]
> 2020.03.28 - [7402 cases (+ 30%) [108 deaths] (+ 17%) [daily test: 7.641] [t. recovered: 70]
> 
> 
> 2020.03.27 - [5698 cases (+ 57%) [92 deaths] (+ 22%) [daily test: 7.533] [t. recovered: 42]
> 2020.03.26 - [3629 cases (+ 49%) [75 deaths] (+ 27%) [daily test: 7.286] [t. recovered: 26]
> 2020.03.25 - [2433 cases (+ 30%) [59 deaths] (+ 34%) [daily test: 5.035] [t. recovered: 26]
> 2020.03.24 - [1872 cases (+ 23%) [44 deaths] (+ 18%) [daily test: 3.952]
> 
> 
> 2020.03.23 - [1529 cases] (+ 23%) [37 deaths] (+ 23%) [daily test: 3,672]
> 2020.03.22 - [1236 cases] (+ 31%) [30 deaths] (+ 43%) [daily test: 1.755]
> 2020.03.21 - [947 cases] (+ 41%) [21 deaths] (+ 133%) [daily test: 2.953]
> 2020.03.20 - [670 cases] (+ 86%) [9 deaths] (+ 125%) [daily test: 3.656]
> 
> 
> 2020.03.19 - [359 cases] (+ 87%) [4 deaths] (+ 33%) [daily test: 1.981]
> 2020.03.18 - [191 cases] (+ 94%) [3 deaths] (+ 50%) [total test till that day: +10,000 *]
> 2020.03.17 - [98 cases] (+ 108%) [2 deaths] (+ 100%)
> 2020.03.16 - [47 cases] (+ 162%) [1 death]
> 
> 
> 2020.03.15 - [18 cases] (+ 200%) [1 death]
> 2020.03.14 - [6 cases] (+ 20%)
> 2020.03.13 - [5 cases] (+ 400%)
> 2020.03.12 - [1 case]
> 
> *
> 
> *case / test ratio:*
> 30 March: 0.14
> 29 March: 0.18
> 28 March: 0.22
> 27 March: 0.27


Looks like the numbers have passed the 10 thousand... These next 2 days are highly critical. God may help us all,because we can't see any help from our government.


----------



## Ansu fati

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> What about Western Countries eating the most disgusting animal Pig?


@Oublious already gave good answer
Now let me add this: i am cat person had several cats in my life now only one his name is garfield(ginger cat)
I can’t stand people who eat cats
The bat thing is another story...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244373899342761984good thread about turkish coronavirus diplomacy


----------



## Glass

Ansu fati said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244664117111160832



Impressive


----------



## Timur

dBSPL said:


>



are they really working like this? sitting this crowded? they should take precautions and not sit this m uch together at least 2 m away from each other.. and not so many ppl in a room!

no wonder that the virus spreads like this in turkey..

they should work in shifts at least 2 shifts that would mean half of the ppl would be in the office / engeneering..

if possible send some to home office

let them sit in different areas like conference rooms , roofs,

put away the microwave oven, water boiler, coffe boiler, 

put some self made "walls" to each people you can use folia if it shold be cheap

let the doors open except WC

no meeting with other units exept through telephone, web, chat groub video...

I cant belive it 4-5 people sitting together with masks is that a joke?


dou our malls have this:











walk through areas?

there are many things they could do but sittich such crowded with many ppl in one room is idiotic


----------



## ÇölKaplanı

Ansu fati said:


> @Oublious already gave good answer
> Now let me add this: i am cat person had several cats in my life now only one his name is garfield(ginger cat)
> I can’t stand people who eat cats
> The bat thing is another story...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244373899342761984good thread about turkish coronavirus diplomacy


I thought you'd be a dog person


Ansu fati said:


> The bat thing is another story...


Why?


----------



## Bismarck

ÇölKaplanı said:


> It is tolerable combared to the Chinese. I mean, why on earth someone would want to eat anything that moves?
> 
> Why I'm not suprised?
> 
> 
> Looks like the numbers have passed the 10 thousand... These next 2 days are highly critical. God may help us all,because we can't see any help from our government.



You will surpass Italy soon.


----------



## Glass

Did the gov just ask civilians for donations? They might have to rethink their handout policy for syrian refugees (which will btw result in their defeat in the next election)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bismarck

Ansu fati said:


> @Oublious already gave good answer
> Now let me add this: i am cat person had several cats in my life now only one his name is garfield(ginger cat)
> I can’t stand people who eat cats
> The bat thing is another story...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244373899342761984good thread about turkish coronavirus diplomacy



Is that confirmed that Turkey send 500.000 test kits to US?


----------



## SubWater

Bismarck said:


> Is that confirmed that Turkey send 500.000 test kits to US?


 I don't think Turkey government is that much stupid.


----------



## Glass

Bismarck said:


> Is that confirmed that Turkey send 500.000 test kits to US?



Yes, according to the health minister we sent 500k test kits but they are not rapid test kits since these are still under development.

https://www.raillynews.com/2020/03/...-of-diagnostic-kits-for-domestic-enterprises/



Bismarck said:


> You will surpass Italy soon.



Thats unlikely.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Oublious

Bismarck said:


> You will surpass Italy soon.




Look to yourself you are already ther...


----------



## Glass

https://www.dailysabah.com/turkey/t...al-fundraising-campaign-against-covid-19/news

Who guarantees that these donations would be spent on Turkish citizens and not on refugees/illegal migrants? 

I wont donate tbh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anatolia

Glass said:


> https://www.dailysabah.com/turkey/t...al-fundraising-campaign-against-covid-19/news
> 
> Who guarantees that these donations would be spent on Turkish citizens and not on refugees/illegal migrants?
> 
> I wont donate tbh


why are you so aganist refugees that muc? most of those people has no place to go.there is no winner in syria


----------



## Bismarck

Oublious said:


> Look to yourself you are already ther...



65.000 infected 560 dead. You will surpass all of that countries.



Glass said:


> Yes, according to the health minister we sent 500k test kits but they are not rapid test kits since these are still under development.
> 
> https://www.raillynews.com/2020/03/...-of-diagnostic-kits-for-domestic-enterprises/
> 
> 
> 
> Thats unlikely.



Why only turkish sources claimed that and not one single US once?


----------



## Deliorman

Bismarck said:


> 65.000 infected 560 dead. You will surpass all of that countries.
> 
> 
> 
> Why only turkish sources claimed that and not one single US once?



Even if we do you guys must be happy because you will have a good reason to celebrate and maybe even masturbate on the bad news from Turkey. So why do you even care.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anatolia

Bismarck said:


> 65.000 infected 560 dead. You will surpass all of that countries.
> 
> 
> 
> Why only turkish sources claimed that and not one single US once?


idont believe germany !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bismarck

SubWater said:


> I don't think Turkey government is that much stupid.



It has nothing to do with turkish government. Turkish family conditions are same like Italy. The healthcare system is worse than Itay. Plus, they do not take the situation seriously. Typical southeners.


----------



## Oublious

Bismarck said:


> 65.000 infected 560 dead. You will surpass all of that countries.
> 
> 
> 
> Why only turkish sources claimed that and not one single US once?




66000 cases and for now 13500 recoverd. 50000 cases 2000 in critical stages. Wtf think you are better then all of us? And second one fak you.....


----------



## Bismarck

anatolia said:


> idont believe germany !



In which matter?


----------



## anatolia

Bismarck said:


> In which matter?


total deaths


----------



## Oublious

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/country/germany/


----------



## Bismarck

Oublious said:


> 66000 cases and for now 13500 recoverd. 50000 cases 2000 in critical stages. Wtf think you are better then all of us? And second one fak you.....



Better? Is that a game?
65.000 infected and 560 dead, means mortality rate of ~0,7 right now.


----------



## Oublious

Bismarck said:


> Better? Is that a game?
> 65.000 infected and 560 dead, means mortality rate of ~0,7 right now.





oooo right now ooooo....

2000 in critical stage....

I will see you end of the week or next week your post.


----------



## Bismarck

anatolia said:


> total deaths



You can trust this numbers. The more important question is, can we trust turkish numbers.



Oublious said:


> oooo right now ooooo....
> 
> 2000 in critical stage....
> 
> I will see you end of the week or next week your post.



We are at the beginning of that crises. Its expected that 70% of our population will be infected at the end of 2021 year.


----------



## Deliorman

The only numbers that matter in the end are of those in critical condition in the hospitals and of those who die. And even about the dead we can’t be certain how many they are because every country has a different approach to counting.

Number of proven cases doesn’t matter because in most countries for every infected person you find by a test you probably miss like 7 other who won’t ever feel bad enough to visit a doctor and 3 more that won’t even develop any symptoms at all. Unless you manage to test every single human being in the country you can’t be sure about the number of cases and if they are real or not. That is just not logistically possible and even if it was mistakes can happen.

All those lockdowns and quarantines and measures can’t really stop the virus but at least can take some of the pressure off the healthcare systems around the world. That’s the whole point of it but soon many will question if it’s worth it...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glass

anatolia said:


> why are you so aganist refugees that muc? most of those people has no place to go.there is no winner in syria



Is that now Turkeys problem? Let the arabs handle them.



Bismarck said:


> Why only turkish sources claimed that and not one single US once?



Probably because these news are rather irrelevant.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ÇölKaplanı

SubWater said:


> I don't think Turkey government is that much stupid.


Dude you have seen nothing yet us Turks are going through this joke for almost 20 years...


anatolia said:


> why are you so aganist refugees that muc? most of those people has no place to go.there is no winner in syria


There are other countries that can be a home for them. Don't you see, acting like the protectors of the muslim world costed us our future. Our country has become a toy for the ummah lovers...



Bismarck said:


> You will surpass Italy soon.


Good for you...



Bismarck said:


> It has nothing to do with turkish government. Turkish family conditions are same like Italy. The healthcare system is worse than Itay. Plus, they do not take the situation seriously. Typical southeners.


Actually we do have a good healthcare system. It is one of the only things we are good at. My uncle who has health issues lives in the UK and he constantly comes back to Turkey for his healthcare. It is not because ours is cheaper, it is because we actually DO have a good healthcare system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bismarck

Glass said:


> Is that now Turkeys problem? Let the arabs handle them.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably because these news are rather irrelevant.



Are you serious?


----------



## ÇölKaplanı

Bismarck said:


> Are you serious?


They recieve hundreds of thousands of test kits from all over the World do you think a help from Turkey will make into the headlines? Do you seriously think that the Health Minister would be lying? Dude you messed up your head with Turkey... Better drink a cold water and take a break...


----------



## Glass

Bismarck said:


> Are you serious?





> "
> ANKARA (REUTERS) - Turkey has sent 500,000 coronavirus test kits to the United States upon their request, Health Minister Fahrettin Koca said on Thursday."



500k test kits for a population of 330kk isnt worth to make a headline, especially as the US doesnt just import them from Turkey but also from elsewhere, the key for these tests arent the testing kits but the diagnosis center, testing kits are being produced in the hundreds thousands if not millions in a day, when Turkey exports millions of them to the US then it might make it to headlines


----------



## Khagan1923

I thought it a joke but these thieves really asked the citizens for money. Rezil herifler.

What happened to the money people donated after the Elazığ earthquake? I’m sure they bought themselves a couple nice cars with it because it sure as hell wasn‘t used to help the affected people in Elazığ.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244687868397830145

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## OldTwilight

Bismarck said:


> Is that confirmed that Turkey send 500.000 test kits to US?


Well , you should apeas the bully .


----------



## Deliorman

OldTwilight said:


> Well , you should apeas the bully .




Or shout “Marg bar Amreeka, Marg bar Izrail“ in the morning but ask them nasty Zionists for help in the evening. 

https://uk.reuters.com/article/uk-h...nding-to-fight-coronavirus-idUKKBN20Z175?il=0

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

Deliorman said:


> Or shout “Marg bar Amreeka, Marg bar Izrail“ in the morning but ask them nasty Zionists for help in the evening.
> 
> https://uk.reuters.com/article/uk-h...nding-to-fight-coronavirus-idUKKBN20Z175?il=0



we are part of the organisation and after 60 years we asked for loan ... we cant just pay and don't get any benefit ...


----------



## Adıvar

The only measure to win against the Corona is to impose absolute lockdown for 14 days as China did in Wuhan.

Everything else, no matter how much money you collect from citizens, seems useless.

But the government probably spent all reserves needed to declare it. That is bankrupt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OldTwilight

Adıvar said:


> The only measure to win against the Corona is to impose absolute lockdown for 14 days as China did in Wuhan.
> 
> Everything else, no matter how much money you collect from citizens, seems useless.
> 
> But the government probably spent all reserves needed to declare it. That is bankrupt.



its not practical and this virus already become pandemic ... 

There are milions of people who has to work daily to live ... and goernments around the world has not enough resources to pay for all of their population lives .... 

less people to work , mean less income and less income mean less tax which mean less resource for govenment .

about China , I don't trust their claims ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ansu fati

anatolia said:


> why are you so aganist refugees that muc? most of those people has no place to go.there is no winner in syria


Because Turkey/anatolia is land(national state) for turks ottoman state(based on religion) is dead long time ago
Yet still there are already 4M syrians in Turkey...


----------



## Khagan1923

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244958649019228160
Sabotaging your own people and country in the fight against a pandemic, why you ask? Because CHP and IYI Party are showing people what leadership in a crisis looks like while Erdogan's goons are more worried about continuing their thieving activities.

Complete disaster of a party. Can't wait to see these traitors getting the justice they deserve.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244946226614800384
Interior Minister doesn't even know the law he is supposed to enforce. Yazik.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

Khagan1923 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244958649019228160
> Sabotaging your own people and country in the fight against a pandemic, why you ask? Because CHP and IYI Party are showing people what leadership in a crisis looks like while Erdogan's goons are more worried about continuing their thieving activities.
> 
> Complete disaster of a party. Can't wait to see these traitors getting the justice they deserve.


There is a thread for politics, post these properly.


----------



## bsruzm

ÇölKaplanı said:


> Ne yazık ki muhalif ya da koyun farketmiyor ülkemiz insanının çoğunluğu biatçı... Bir sonraki seçimde Erdoğan sandığa gömülürse (kaçmadığı sürece) onun yüzde otuzluk kitlesi onu yine ülkenin başına bela eder...


 @cabatli_53 explain those newbies the rules of Turkish section, please. I don't want to involve with their political sh*tstorm or see every corner of Turkish section infested with such. The same thing goes for sticky threads, I click to read news regarding developments of Turkish products, not some offers and stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ansu fati

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244672706294972416

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ÇölKaplanı

bsruzm said:


> @cabatli_53 explain those newbies the rules of Turkish section, please. I don't want to involve with their political sh*tstorm or see every corner of Turkish section infested with such. The same thing goes for sticky threads, I click to read news regarding developments of Turkish products, not some offers and stuff.


You are talking like there was no political shitstorm in here before me  Anyway, I got my message. From now on, I will try to be careful with my behavior...


----------



## bsruzm

ÇölKaplanı said:


> You are talking like there was no political shitstorm in here before me  Anyway, I got my message. From now on, I will try to be careful with my behavior...


As you can observe by your own posts, and others that it is spreading in manner which is out of control recently. I don't read or click on Politics thread for a reason. Thank you.


----------



## Glass

OT a lil bit but lmao
*Turkmenistan bans the word “coronavirus”*

https://rsf.org/en/news/turkmenistan-bans-word-coronavirus

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Glass

nice looking new hospital




















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244635928603365377
*Turkey unveils prototype of 1st locally made ventilator, 5,000 units to be made in 2 months*
*BY DAILY SABAH WITH AA*
ISTANBUL BUSINESS 
MAR 31, 2020 12:31 PM GMT+3



A prototype of Turkey's first locally manufactured ventilator can be seen. (İHA Photo)


Turkey on Monday unveiled a prototype of its first locally made ventilator, an official with the country's leading drone manufacturer Baykar announced Monday.

The ventilator – designed by Turkish technology firm BIOSYS – was produced with the help of Baykar, major appliances firm Arçelik and defense giant Aselsan, said Baykar's Chief Technology Officer Selçuk Bayraktar on Twitter.

Baykar ordered 250 ventilators from BIOSYS to support the company's mass production drive and Turkey's public health care system.

Several defense and aviation firms, including Aselsan, Havelsan and Turkish Aerospace Industries (TAI), have also joined the campaign.

The ventilators will be donated to the Turkish Health Ministry for use in hospitals catering to COVID-19 patients across the country.





A group of Turkish defense and electronics manufacturers aim to jointly produce and deliver 5,000 ventilators to the health ministry over the next two months, said Baykar CEO Haluk Bayraktar on Tuesday.

The initial target is to put 1,000 ventilators in use by mid-April, Bayraktar told Reuters.

The locally made breathing-assistance machines could prove vital in the battle to save lives in Turkey, where the COVID-19 death toll reached 168 and cases surged to 10,827 Monday.

The ventilators, if proven reliable and effective, could also be a ray of hope for several countries that are facing an acute shortage in the wake of the coronavirus pandemic.

The country said companies seeking to export medical tools used for respiratory support will need permission from authorities under a decree issued last week aimed at meeting domestic demand.

Companies will need permission to export ventilators and related gear, oxygen concentrators, intubation tubes, intensive care monitors and other medical equipment, according to the decree.

After first appearing in Wuhan, China, last December, the virus has spread to at least 178 countries and regions, according to data compiled by the U.S.-based Johns Hopkins University.

The number of confirmed cases worldwide surpassed 803,000 as of Tuesday afternoon, while the death toll was above 39,000, and more than 172,000 people have recovered so far.

https://www.dailysabah.com/business...ilator-5000-units-to-be-made-in-2-months/news

Strong hike in tests but also on positive numbers


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245032809003208705


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245030998762500096


----------



## dBSPL

toplam test sayısı: total number of tests: *92403*
toplam vaka sayısı: total number of cases: *13531*
toplam vefat sayısı: total deaths: *214*
toplam yoğun bakım hasta sayısı: total number of intensive care patients: *847*
toplam entübe hasta sayısı: total number of intubated patients: *622*
toplam iyileşen hasta sayısı: total recovered patients: *243*
bugünkü test sayısı: today's number of tests: *15422*
bugünkü vaka sayısı: number of cases today: *2704*
bugün vefat eden hastalar: patients who died today: *46*

Daily changes:

*2020.03.31 - [13531] cases (+ 25%) [214 deaths] (+ 27%) [test: 15422] [t. recovered: 243]*
2020.03.30 - [10827 cases (+ 18%) [168 deaths total] (+ 28%) [test: 11.535] [t. recovered: 162]
2020.03.29 - [9217 cases (+ 25%) [131 deaths] (+ 27%) [daily test: 9.982] [t. recovered: 105]
2020.03.28 - [7402 cases (+ 30%) [108 deaths] (+ 17%) [daily test: 7.641] [t. recovered: 70]


2020.03.27 - [5698 cases (+ 57%) [92 deaths] (+ 22%) [daily test: 7.533] [t. recovered: 42]
2020.03.26 - [3629 cases (+ 49%) [75 deaths] (+ 27%) [daily test: 7.286] [t. recovered: 26]
2020.03.25 - [2433 cases (+ 30%) [59 deaths] (+ 34%) [daily test: 5.035] [t. recovered: 26]
2020.03.24 - [1872 cases (+ 23%) [44 deaths] (+ 18%) [daily test: 3.952]


2020.03.23 - [1529 cases] (+ 23%) [37 deaths] (+ 23%) [daily test: 3,672]
2020.03.22 - [1236 cases] (+ 31%) [30 deaths] (+ 43%) [daily test: 1.755]
2020.03.21 - [947 cases] (+ 41%) [21 deaths] (+ 133%) [daily test: 2.953]
2020.03.20 - [670 cases] (+ 86%) [9 deaths] (+ 125%) [daily test: 3.656]


2020.03.19 - [359 cases] (+ 87%) [4 deaths] (+ 33%) [daily test: 1.981]
2020.03.18 - [191 cases] (+ 94%) [3 deaths] (+ 50%) [total test till that day: +10,000 *]
2020.03.17 - [98 cases] (+ 108%) [2 deaths] (+ 100%)
2020.03.16 - [47 cases] (+ 162%) [1 death]


2020.03.15 - [18 cases] (+ 200%) [1 death]
2020.03.14 - [6 cases] (+ 20%)
2020.03.13 - [5 cases] (+ 400%)
2020.03.12 - [1 case]

*

*case / test ratio:
*
31 March : 0.18
30 March: 0.14
29 March: 0.18
28 March: 0.22
27 March: 0.27

*

The number of Covid test laboratory across the country has increased to 75.

*

If we accept WHO data as reliable; We are now 12th most effected country around the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ÇölKaplanı

dBSPL said:


> We are now 12th most effected country around the world.


Enseyi karartmamak gerek, bu zıkkımdan kurtulacağız inşallah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Khagan1923 said:


> I thought it a joke but these thieves really asked the citizens for money. Rezil herifler.
> 
> What happened to the money people donated after the Elazığ earthquake? I’m sure they bought themselves a couple nice cars with it because it sure as hell wasn‘t used to help the affected people in Elazığ.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244687868397830145


Major economies are injecting money into economy to increase liquidity so a major economic crisis doesnt happen.
I hope Turkey will also spend some money from fonds to buffer the crisis. 








What? There is no money? Well then i hope we can use the water from Kanal Istanbul to increase the liquidity.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Glass

I actually have a solution for an even more massive testing:

Develop rapid test kits in the millions and distribute them for everyone, for example Istanbul with a population of 16 million~, every household will receive a testing kit, these testing kits will be directly distributed by the gov. via Soldiers, police, garbage collectors etc., they will group up and every squad will receive an operating zone like garbage collectors do when they go collect garbage, they have their specific everyday routes as well but the difference is that they are not collecting garbage but *distributing Rapid testing kits and collecting them on spot *once they are collected they will be given to the diagnosis centers and once the diagnosis is finished the people will receive the results via whatsapp/sms/email and those who test positive will be directly quarantined and asked with whom they were in contact with. This way we can immediatly decrease the numbers and that instantly in a couple of days because the virus would be confined since the cities themself are already on a semi lockdown. This would also mean a massive aquirement of Testing kits, a massive mobilization of police, jandarma, soldiers and possibly garbage collectors as well since they know the specific zones and more diagnostic center. It would be a much wiser short term decision connected with much less costs and a public bann at most for a couple of days/max 2 weeks then going after the virus in the long term which would be also connected with higher costs.

^this is a general solution and could be applied to any nation btw. I just took Istanbul as an example because I hope they will do that.

Ur takes?



xenon54 said:


> What? There is no money? Well then i hope we can use the water from Kanal Istanbul to increase the liquidity.



They spent 40 billion on Syrian refugees and apparetnly planned additional 40 billion. Lets see if they manage to do that with the next election looking already not so nice for "mr. i will share my soup plate with every single refugee"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Glass said:


> "mr. i will share my soup plate with every single refugee"


He should share his swiss bank account with the public instead of asking for donations.

And before anyone comes with ''no politics bla bla'' this thread is just as much about the goverments policy in fighting the virus as it is about the virus itself, so kindly shut up.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Oublious

I have heard from our neighbours that ther family member died today. Women in the end of fifties age, she did get it from her son. And he didn't have symptoms or sickness. Againg watch out.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Glass

xenon54 said:


> He should share his swiss bank account with the public instead of asking for donations.



I mean corruption will always be there regardless of who rules but what they are doing there is retarded, Turks are stupid but not as stupid to understand that things are going terribly wrong especially with regards to the refugee situation, for how long do they plan to feed these people especially as one can see now that money apparently isnt in the state? I also wont donate tbh. because I wouldnt know if my money goes towards suffering Turkish citizens/legals and not towards refugees/illegals. Im not doing that. They know what the solution for the deficit in their state accounts is and its not dis gücler but the newest a8 models for the akpeons and the funding for the refugees (which is high as ****) *thats like 7 billions a year alone for the refugees*, fck that. They will have to get rid of them or I swear deporting refugees has bipartisan support if they dont get rid of them, the people will get rid of him and its a reality see the latest municipal elections


----------



## xenon54 out

Glass said:


> I mean corruption will always be there regardless of who rules but what they are doing there is retarded, Turks are stupid but not as stupid to understand that things are going terribly wrong especially with regards to the refugee situation, for how long do they plan to feed these people especially as one can see now that money apparently isnt in the state? I also wont donate tbh. because I wouldnt know if my money goes towards suffering Turkish citizens/legals and not towards refugees/illegals. Im not doing that. They know what the solution for the deficit in their state accounts is and its not dis gücler but the newest a8 models for the akpeons and the funding for the refugees (which is high as ****) *thats like 7 billions a year alone for the refugees*, fck that. They will have to get rid of them or I swear deporting refugees has bipartisan support if they dont get rid of them, the people will get rid of him and its a reality see the latest municipal elections


Turkey was never ''not corrupt'' true but it depends on what scale, before it was millions, today its billions that get stolen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glass

xenon54 said:


> Turkey was never ''not corrupt'' true but it depends on what scale, before it was millions, today its billions that get stolen.



Sure, once this pandemic is over Erdogan wont be in a position to run away with the major cities already lost, he will have to answer some tough questions about what the **** he is even doing and his arguments will have to be very good and I dont think he will succeed with that, at this point the opposition has to much ammo.

And you know whats interesting, I kinda didnt want to write about this but yesterday I read on hurriyet- before that article was edited about the quarantine measures the Gov took about some hamlets and villages in our south east region. What was striking was the paragraph about illegal migrants:" we are even testing illegal migrants and are sending them to hospitals on point" everything connected with illegal migrants was later edited away but one can see that rather then following a harsher migration policy-ESPECIALLY AS THERE IS A MOFUCKIN PANDEMIC GOING ON- *and sending them to deportation centers on point* they are still fucked up in their head, despite the realities that these **** faces will ultimately loose the next election because of their migration policy and the obviously drained economy of that. I seriously dont understand them anymore, even their sometimes questionable infrastructure projects would make sense in the longterm but the migraton policy is so fucked up, what is their end game especially as its unlikely that they will win the next elections?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bismarck

ÇölKaplanı said:


> They recieve hundreds of thousands of test kits from all over the World do you think a help from Turkey will make into the headlines? Do you seriously think that the Health Minister would be lying? Dude you messed up your head with Turkey... Better drink a cold water and take a break...



Yes, I think any U.S media would publish it. We talk about 500.000 test kits at least. I dont know, if your health minister would lie or not. For me, I have seen many ministers lying. Of course, I messed up with Turkey. Its a turkish section here.


----------



## bsruzm

xenon54 said:


> And before anyone comes with ''no politics bla bla'' this thread is just as much about the goverments policy in fighting the virus as it is about the virus itself, so kindly shut up.


Nope, keep political BS out of Coronavirus updates, I'd rather like to see how many people, and the infected areas, cities, etc. Some roadmap, information regarding the epidemic, so I can be extra cautious but instead all I see is your political moaning, not interested. There is a thread for people like you to moan all day long.


----------



## xenon54 out

bsruzm said:


> Nope, keep political BS out of Coronavirus updates, I'd rather like to see how many people, and the infected areas, cities, etc. Some roadmap, information regarding the epidemic, so I can be extra cautious but instead all I see is your political moaning, not interested.


Politics is part of the discussion because politics decide whether Turkey will have a more or less bad outcome of this mess whether you like it or not but if my posting really disturbs you that much then i have a tipp for you. Click on my profile and hit



.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bsruzm

xenon54 said:


> Politics is part of the discussion because politics decide whether Turkey will have a more or less bad outcome of this mess whether you like it or not but if my posting really disturbs you that much then i have a tipp for you.


Nothing useful I have seen in yours or in politically motivated posts of some members. You can kindly do it in another thread which is made for such sh*tstorm. You can simply behave, and disscuss political side of the epidemic in that special thread. I can't even call those politically motivated, most are gypsy level accusations at it's best lol

Don't take yourself seriously, I am not interested.


----------



## ÇölKaplanı

bsruzm said:


> Nothing useful I have seen in yours or in politically motivated posts of some members. You can kindly do it in another thread which is made for such sh*tstorm. You can simply behave, and disscuss political side of the epidemic in that special thread. I can't even call those politically motivated, most are gypsy level accusations at it's best lol
> 
> Don't take yourself seriously, I am not interested.


You have to agree that most of the members here see this forum as a place to troll and make propaganda. Anybody says and shares anything they want. This forum has no seriousness like _Sadfor_ and that is why this forum is one of the most active forums out there. I mean, I don't understand you; do you seriously think this forum was a serious place before? And the title of this thread is only about the general events about the virus in Turkey and does not specify any topics...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bsruzm

ÇölKaplanı said:


> You have to agree that most of the members see this forum as a place to troll and make propaganda. This forum has no seriousness like _Sadfor and that is why this forum is one of the most active forums out there_. I mean, I don't understand you; do you seriously think this forum was a serious place before? And the title of this thread is about the general events about the virus in Turkey and does not specify any topics...


You can troll as much as you want in other sections, I do that as well but here, let's make it a better place. For good reasons, I don't even click on politics thread of our section. People need motivation, and positive messages, information in those troubled times, not some hostility. I only responded @xenon54 for his "gönderme"


----------



## WarDaddy97

Glass said:


> I actually have a solution for an even more massive testing:
> 
> Develop rapid test kits in the millions and distribute them for everyone, for example Istanbul with a population of 16 million~, every household will receive a testing kit, these testing kits will be directly distributed by the gov. via Soldiers, police, garbage collectors etc., they will group up and every squad will receive an operating zone like garbage collectors do when they go collect garbage, they have their specific everyday routes as well but the difference is that they are not collecting garbage but *distributing Rapid testing kits and collecting them on spot *once they are collected they will be given to the diagnosis centers and once the diagnosis is finished the people will receive the results via whatsapp/sms/email and those who test positive will be directly quarantined and asked with whom they were in contact with. This way we can immediatly decrease the numbers and that instantly in a couple of days because the virus would be confined since the cities themself are already on a semi lockdown. This would also mean a massive aquirement of Testing kits, a massive mobilization of police, jandarma, soldiers and possibly garbage collectors as well since they know the specific zones and more diagnostic center. It would be a much wiser short term decision connected with much less costs and a public bann at most for a couple of days/max 2 weeks then going after the virus in the long term which would be also connected with higher costs.
> 
> ^this is a general solution and could be applied to any nation btw. I just took Istanbul as an example because I hope they will do that.
> 
> Ur takes?
> 
> 
> 
> They spent 40 billion on Syrian refugees and apparetnly planned additional 40 billion. Lets see if they manage to do that with the next election looking already not so nice for "mr. i will share my soup plate with every single refugee"


Unfortunately there is no facepalm emoji otherwise I would post it all over my response. 
each testing kit costs over $100. Good luck with that. 
Moreover let’s say you tested negative today but next week you might catch the virus.


----------



## Glass

> Unfortunately there is no facepalm emoji otherwise I would post it all over my response.



Let me teach how to find facepalm meme



> each testing kit costs over $100. Good luck with that.


Source?



> Moreover let’s say you tested negative today but next week you might catch the virus.



Sure but who is there to infect you if the majority of the infected people would be in a matter of a couple of days quarantined, furthermore the speed would have massively decreased in which it can infect other people because the pool of infected would get smaller and smaller, its a temporary lockdown scenario with the difference of massive testing and less days as massive testing becomes more and more obtainable while countries are looking for an endgame with the pandemic to restart their economies.


----------



## Saithan

Our best option is to buy enough time for the health sector to mobilize and increase capacity, all the while the healthy ppl develop immunity. If we’re lucky enough we’ll have a vaccine too.


----------



## WarDaddy97

Glass said:


> Let me teach how to find facepalm meme
> 
> 
> Source?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure but who is there to infect you if the majority of the infected people would be in a matter of a couple of days quarantined, furthermore the speed would have massively decreased in which it can infect other people because the pool of infected would get smaller and smaller, its a temporary lockdown scenario with the difference of massive testing and less days as massive testing becomes more and more obtainable while countries are looking for an endgame with the pandemic to restart their economies.


I guess you know how to use google for emojis but not finding out price of testing kits for your grandiose idea. 
Best case scenario is sit at home and wait till you past peak season and get the green light from the govt.


----------



## Glass

WarDaddy97 said:


> I guess you know how to use google for emojis but not finding out price of testing kits for your grandiose idea.
> Best case scenario is sit at home and wait till you past peak season and get the green light from the govt.



I already googled it and the price u wrote and the real price for these kits are dozens of dollar apart

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bismarck

Viruses has the bad habit to mutate.


----------



## ÇölKaplanı

bsruzm said:


> You can troll as much as you want in other sections, I do that as well but here, let's make it a better place. For good reasons, I don't even click on politics thread of our section. People need motivation, and positive messages, information in those troubled times, not some hostility. I only responded @xenon54 for his "gönderme"


_The title of this thread is only about the general virus events in Turkey and it does not specify any topics._ How are you planning to talk about the virus without involving the politics? Look brother, If you go back and read every replies in every other threads in this forum, you'll see that most of them involves politics. I understand what you're trying to say but the politics is in the nature of this. It is in the nature of most of the things that we are going through in life. I do think it is fine to talk about politics in certain places _IF _it doesn't involve any insults. You've asked me to be careful with my behavior regarding the politics before because they involved insults and I completely agree with you._ Of course no one wants to see or start a political fight_ in here but how are you planning to talk about the virus without involving the politics and the taken measures? I know you want us to show respect in order to keep here calm but you also need to show some respect in _CERTAIN TIMES _regarding politics. Keep in mind that none of us here is searching for a political fight. The key is _RESPECT_. Anyway I would agree with you regarding the politics _IF _the title is changed from general discussion to stricted topics.


----------



## WarDaddy97

Glass said:


> I already googled it and the price u wrote and the real price for these kits are dozens of dollar apart


Guy, if kits were that cheap, every fucking country would be testing their citizens like USA, SK and Germany

Instead, consumers could collect their own samples, by either swabbing the throat or cheek or spitting into a cup. The samples would then be mailed back to the companies’ partner laboratories, which would test for coronavirus. Prices ranged from $135 to $181.
https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.th.../mar/31/coronavirus-covid-19-fake-tests-cures







*What You Should Know: *

– *Everlywell announces that an at-home collection kit with telehealth diagnosis for COVID-19 will be available to consumers starting Monday, March 23 for $139.
https://hitconsultant.net/2020/03/1...consumers-for-139-on-march-23rd/#.XoPdoiUpDDs

I am sure at some point with a lot more competition and availability on the market prices will drop but that’s not the case yet. Well, unless you buy some cheap Chinese shit*


----------



## Glass

WarDaddy97 said:


> Guy, if kits were that cheap, every fucking country would be testing their citizens like USA, SK and Germany



Look, kits are cheap, the challenge were so far not the kits but the diagnostic center.

*Actually this article goes somewhat towards the direction of what I wrote earlier*


*How does a coronavirus home test kit work, and how do I get one?*

The Government has bought 3.5 million finger-prick antibody tests that could soon radically transform the UK's response to Covid-19


The Government has announced that Britons will be able to conduct coronavirus antibody tests at home, with finger-prick kits that will be available from Amazon and Boots.

But what are these tests – and do they work?

*What is an antibody test?*
An antibody test can detect if a person has had the coronavirus before and has since recovered. The test, carried out by a device that pricks your finger for blood, works this out by testing your blood for coronavirus antibodies to see if they have already beaten the virus and gained some immunity to it. It can do this in about 15 minutes.

The coronavirus swab test that the Government currently uses can only tell whether a person has the virus, not if they have had it and recovered. These swab tests also take much longer to get a result.

The antibody test is also known as a "serological test".

*What is an antigen test?*
An antigen test detects the presence (or absence) of an antigen, not antibodies. An antigen is a structure within a virus that triggers the immune system's response to fight off the infection. It can be detected in blood before antibodies are made.

An antigen test is effective because it can take a few days for the immune system to build enough antibodies to be detected in a test, however, antigens can be detected almost immediately after infection. So, in theory, the test can tell much sooner whether someone has the virus.

Antigen tests are used to diagnose HIV, malaria and flu.

*Will NHS staff be tested?*
The test will enable NHS staff to know if they have been infected with – and have recovered from – the virus so they can return to work.

*Who can get a coronavirus home test?*
In theory, anyone will be able to buy a test from Amazon or Boots. However, the Government has initially only ordered 3.5 million tests, which will not be enough for the entire UK population. These will be targeted at key workers.

*Can I get a coronavirus test?*
Yes. Public Health England has said that a small number of tests will be tested in a laboratory before being distributed via Amazon and sold in Boots. Assuming the tests pass the laboratory testing, they will then be available to everyone.

*How much will the test cost?*
The Government has not yet released any official information about the cost of a test – though it would clearly be in the public interest for them to be affordable to everyone. Finger-prick tests by SureScreen, a British company, cost £6.

*Who makes the coronavirus test?*
Mologic, a Bedfordshire company that produces pregnancy tests, was granted £1 million by the Government to develop the coronavirus test.

SureScreen, a Derby firm, has created a finger-prick test which they say takes 10 minutes to return a result and is 98 per cent accurate. The tests are reportedly being used by private companies in a number of European countries.

*Why are these tests important?*
A widely available test that produces results so quickly would drastically change the UK's strategy for dealing with the virus and would change our daily lives.

In the NHS, staff would be able to return to work sooner if they know whether they have already had the virus.

People who have already had the virus and are immune would, in theory, be able to return to work and go back to their normal lives.

The impact of these tests on the economy and on public health could be enormous. See how the tests work below.

*Do they use these tests in other countries?*
The UK is not the only country ordering the tests.

Professor Sharon Peacock, the director of the national infection service at Public Health England, said: “Tests are being ordered across Europe and elsewhere and purchased in South-East Asia. This is widespread practice. We are not alone in doing this."

While some countries, such as South Korea and Germany, have successfully tested far more people than in other countries, these tests are in most cases the much slower swab tests.

*Hundreds of thousands to be tested each day by NHS*
The NHS could start testing hundreds of thousands of people per day for Covid-19 within a matter of weeks, NHS England's medical director has said.

Here is the current testing ratio:

Professor Stephen Powis told LBC, the phone-in and talk radio station, that testing is being expanded and there would be more widespread testing of NHS workers in the next few days.

"We want to get hundreds of thousands of tests ramped up in the next few weeks per day," he said.

The Government is coming under intense pressure to increase testing, particularly for frontline NHS staff so those who are negative can get back to work.

Asked to clarify whether he really meant hundreds of thousands of tests per day, Professor Powis said: "That's what we are aiming for. That is what we want to ramp up to, but remember this is a new virus and we're starting from scratch.

"The kits which are required to do this testing are being manufactured as we speak. We are getting those into the country, we are ramping it up.

"I am talking of hundreds of thousands of tests.

"All of this is ramping up and increasing as we speak but, yes, you heard me correctly, we need to get to hundreds of thousands of tests a day, and we will do that over the course of the next few weeks and we will be making tests available to NHS staff within the next few days."

Figures from the Department of Health and Social Care said Public Health England (PHE) and the NHS are expecting to be carrying out up to 25,000 tests per day within the next four weeks.

Capacity will then continue to be ramped up towards 250,000 tests per day, according to the department.

Health Secretary Matt Hancock announced that a testing facility had opened in Milton Keynes.

*How many people are being tested for coronavirus?*
Although the NHS are hoping to test hundreds of thousands of people each day, the current figures fall some way short of that. On March 29, the Health Secretary tweeted that the Government was "ahead of schedule".


"Good news that we’ve reached 10,000 coronavirus tests a day – ahead of schedule," he posted. "We’re on track to 25,000."

However, on March 30, the Government's attempt to ramp up mass coronavirus testing was dealt a blow after key components ordered from overseas were discovered to be contaminated with coronavirus. Laboratories across the country were warned to expect a delay after traces of the virus were detected in parts due for delivery.






https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2020/03/31/covid-19-coronavirus-home-test-kit-antibody/


----------



## WarDaddy97

Glass said:


> Look, kits are cheap, the challenge were so far not the kits but the diagnostic center.
> 
> *Actually this article goes somewhat towards the direction of what I wrote earlier*
> 
> 
> *How does a coronavirus home test kit work, and how do I get one?*
> 
> The Government has bought 3.5 million finger-prick antibody tests that could soon radically transform the UK's response to Covid-19
> 
> 
> The Government has announced that Britons will be able to conduct coronavirus antibody tests at home, with finger-prick kits that will be available from Amazon and Boots.
> 
> But what are these tests – and do they work?
> 
> *What is an antibody test?*
> An antibody test can detect if a person has had the coronavirus before and has since recovered. The test, carried out by a device that pricks your finger for blood, works this out by testing your blood for coronavirus antibodies to see if they have already beaten the virus and gained some immunity to it. It can do this in about 15 minutes.
> 
> The coronavirus swab test that the Government currently uses can only tell whether a person has the virus, not if they have had it and recovered. These swab tests also take much longer to get a result.
> 
> The antibody test is also known as a "serological test".
> 
> *What is an antigen test?*
> An antigen test detects the presence (or absence) of an antigen, not antibodies. An antigen is a structure within a virus that triggers the immune system's response to fight off the infection. It can be detected in blood before antibodies are made.
> 
> An antigen test is effective because it can take a few days for the immune system to build enough antibodies to be detected in a test, however, antigens can be detected almost immediately after infection. So, in theory, the test can tell much sooner whether someone has the virus.
> 
> Antigen tests are used to diagnose HIV, malaria and flu.
> 
> *Will NHS staff be tested?*
> The test will enable NHS staff to know if they have been infected with – and have recovered from – the virus so they can return to work.
> 
> *Who can get a coronavirus home test?*
> In theory, anyone will be able to buy a test from Amazon or Boots. However, the Government has initially only ordered 3.5 million tests, which will not be enough for the entire UK population. These will be targeted at key workers.
> 
> *Can I get a coronavirus test?*
> Yes. Public Health England has said that a small number of tests will be tested in a laboratory before being distributed via Amazon and sold in Boots. Assuming the tests pass the laboratory testing, they will then be available to everyone.
> 
> *How much will the test cost?*
> The Government has not yet released any official information about the cost of a test – though it would clearly be in the public interest for them to be affordable to everyone. Finger-prick tests by SureScreen, a British company, cost £6.
> 
> *Who makes the coronavirus test?*
> Mologic, a Bedfordshire company that produces pregnancy tests, was granted £1 million by the Government to develop the coronavirus test.
> 
> SureScreen, a Derby firm, has created a finger-prick test which they say takes 10 minutes to return a result and is 98 per cent accurate. The tests are reportedly being used by private companies in a number of European countries.
> 
> *Why are these tests important?*
> A widely available test that produces results so quickly would drastically change the UK's strategy for dealing with the virus and would change our daily lives.
> 
> In the NHS, staff would be able to return to work sooner if they know whether they have already had the virus.
> 
> People who have already had the virus and are immune would, in theory, be able to return to work and go back to their normal lives.
> 
> The impact of these tests on the economy and on public health could be enormous. See how the tests work below.
> 
> *Do they use these tests in other countries?*
> The UK is not the only country ordering the tests.
> 
> Professor Sharon Peacock, the director of the national infection service at Public Health England, said: “Tests are being ordered across Europe and elsewhere and purchased in South-East Asia. This is widespread practice. We are not alone in doing this."
> 
> While some countries, such as South Korea and Germany, have successfully tested far more people than in other countries, these tests are in most cases the much slower swab tests.
> 
> *Hundreds of thousands to be tested each day by NHS*
> The NHS could start testing hundreds of thousands of people per day for Covid-19 within a matter of weeks, NHS England's medical director has said.
> 
> Here is the current testing ratio:
> 
> Professor Stephen Powis told LBC, the phone-in and talk radio station, that testing is being expanded and there would be more widespread testing of NHS workers in the next few days.
> 
> "We want to get hundreds of thousands of tests ramped up in the next few weeks per day," he said.
> 
> The Government is coming under intense pressure to increase testing, particularly for frontline NHS staff so those who are negative can get back to work.
> 
> Asked to clarify whether he really meant hundreds of thousands of tests per day, Professor Powis said: "That's what we are aiming for. That is what we want to ramp up to, but remember this is a new virus and we're starting from scratch.
> 
> "The kits which are required to do this testing are being manufactured as we speak. We are getting those into the country, we are ramping it up.
> 
> "I am talking of hundreds of thousands of tests.
> 
> "All of this is ramping up and increasing as we speak but, yes, you heard me correctly, we need to get to hundreds of thousands of tests a day, and we will do that over the course of the next few weeks and we will be making tests available to NHS staff within the next few days."
> 
> Figures from the Department of Health and Social Care said Public Health England (PHE) and the NHS are expecting to be carrying out up to 25,000 tests per day within the next four weeks.
> 
> Capacity will then continue to be ramped up towards 250,000 tests per day, according to the department.
> 
> Health Secretary Matt Hancock announced that a testing facility had opened in Milton Keynes.
> 
> *How many people are being tested for coronavirus?*
> Although the NHS are hoping to test hundreds of thousands of people each day, the current figures fall some way short of that. On March 29, the Health Secretary tweeted that the Government was "ahead of schedule".
> 
> 
> "Good news that we’ve reached 10,000 coronavirus tests a day – ahead of schedule," he posted. "We’re on track to 25,000."
> 
> However, on March 30, the Government's attempt to ramp up mass coronavirus testing was dealt a blow after key components ordered from overseas were discovered to be contaminated with coronavirus. Laboratories across the country were warned to expect a delay after traces of the virus were detected in parts due for delivery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2020/03/31/covid-19-coronavirus-home-test-kit-antibody/


It doesn’t go that direction at all. It describes take home kit, which still going thru testing stages, and make no mistake anything that’s new or revolutionary will be expensive.
hence kit+testing between mid to upper 100s
Take home kits-unknown.
The only cheap stuff you can buy are the over the counter medicine. Pharmaceutical companies are not non-profit. Their goal is to make insane profit while they can because in few months this pandemic will be over.


----------



## WarDaddy97

This virus is going to get very ugly in Russia

https://meduza.io/en/feature/2020/0...campaign=2020-03-31&__twitter_impression=true


----------



## bsruzm

ÇölKaplanı said:


> _The title of this thread is only about the general virus events in Turkey and it does not specify any topics._ How are you planning to talk about the virus without involving the politics? Look brother, If you go back and read every replies in every other threads in this forum, you'll see that most of them involves politics. I understand what you're trying to say but the politics is in the nature of this. It is in the nature of most of the things that we are going through in life. I do think it is fine to talk about politics in certain places _IF _it doesn't involve any insults. You've asked me to be careful with my behavior regarding the politics before because they involved insults and I completely agree with you._ Of course no one wants to see or start a political fight_ in here but how are you planning to talk about the virus without involving the politics and the taken measures? I know you want us to show respect in order to keep here calm but you also need to show some respect in _CERTAIN TIMES _regarding politics. Keep in mind that none of us here is searching for a political fight. The key is _RESPECT_. Anyway I would agree with you regarding the politics _IF _the title is changed from general discussion to stricted topics.


Most of the posts are tweet based assumptions then follows insults. Hardly even politics. All I say is that can be done in another thread as well. I come here to get some information.


----------



## Saithan

https://www.yenisafak.com/en/world/...aly-says-note-attached-to-turkish-aid-3515606

Just curious, why does it say "Presidency" and not just "Republic of Turkey". One quick thought is RTE is trying to curry personal favours. IMO it is and should always be "Republic of Turkey" or "Kizilay".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

hmmmm yummiiiii 


blob:https://www.facebook.com/1926d921-332a-4021-87c6-4c39ffde69c9


they have deleted....

was live video from china eating nice dog meat....


----------



## ÇölKaplanı

Oublious said:


> hmmmm yummiiiii
> 
> 
> blob:https://www.facebook.com/1926d921-332a-4021-87c6-4c39ffde69c9
> 
> 
> they have deleted....
> 
> was live video from china eating nice dog meat....


Ağam bizimle eğleniyy


----------



## Oublious

China is exporting a new virus next year if they started eat shit...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ÇölKaplanı

Oublious said:


> China is exporting a new virus next year if they started eat shit...


Ffs I swear to God if a famine starts they would eat each other...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GlobalMillitary96

https://balkaninsight.com/2020/04/0...ses-municipalities-of-forming-parallel-state/

Seriously. Fkn seriously.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oublious

GlobalMillitary96 said:


> https://balkaninsight.com/2020/04/0...ses-municipalities-of-forming-parallel-state/
> 
> Seriously. Fkn seriously.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glass

GlobalMillitary96 said:


> https://balkaninsight.com/2020/04/0...ses-municipalities-of-forming-parallel-state/
> 
> Seriously. Fkn seriously.



Few people would donate anyway since its not clear if that money would go to turkish citizens and not towards illegals/refugees or other bullshit. I refrain from donating and will continue so.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dBSPL

istanbul 8.852 cases
izmir 853 cases
ankara 712 cases
konya 584 cases
kocaeli 410 cases
ısparta 268 cases
sakarya 207 cases
adana 197 cases
samsun 112

Isparta is very small city as a population but it was one of the quarantine cities for those returning from KSA.


----------



## bsruzm

dBSPL said:


> istanbul 8852 cases
> izmir 853 cases
> ankara cases
> konya cases
> kocaeli 410 cases
> bursa 135 cases


Finally. I think South Korean model would help people to avoid COVID-19 to some degree. People should be well informed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

*- April 1 -*
*total number of tests: 106.799*
*total number of cases: 15.679*
*total deaths: 277*
*total number of intensive care patients: 979*
*total number of intubated patients: 692*
*total recovered patients: 333*
*total tests of today: 14.396*
*number of cases today: 2148*
*patients who died today: 63*

Daily changes:

2020.04.01 - [15679 cases] (+ 16%) [277 deaths] (+ 29%) [test: 14396] [t. recovered: 333]

2020.03.31 - [13531] cases (+ 25%) [214 deaths] (+ 27%) [test: 15422] [t. recovered: 243]
2020.03.30 - [10827 cases (+ 18%) [168 deaths total] (+ 28%) [test: 11.535] [t. recovered: 162]
2020.03.29 - [9217 cases (+ 25%) [131 deaths] (+ 27%) [daily test: 9.982] [t. recovered: 105]
2020.03.28 - [7402 cases (+ 30%) [108 deaths] (+ 17%) [daily test: 7.641] [t. recovered: 70]


2020.03.27 - [5698 cases (+ 57%) [92 deaths] (+ 22%) [daily test: 7.533] [t. recovered: 42]
2020.03.26 - [3629 cases (+ 49%) [75 deaths] (+ 27%) [daily test: 7.286] [t. recovered: 26]
2020.03.25 - [2433 cases (+ 30%) [59 deaths] (+ 34%) [daily test: 5.035] [t. recovered: 26]
2020.03.24 - [1872 cases (+ 23%) [44 deaths] (+ 18%) [daily test: 3.952]


2020.03.23 - [1529 cases] (+ 23%) [37 deaths] (+ 23%) [daily test: 3,672]
2020.03.22 - [1236 cases] (+ 31%) [30 deaths] (+ 43%) [daily test: 1.755]
2020.03.21 - [947 cases] (+ 41%) [21 deaths] (+ 133%) [daily test: 2.953]
2020.03.20 - [670 cases] (+ 86%) [9 deaths] (+ 125%) [daily test: 3.656]


2020.03.19 - [359 cases] (+ 87%) [4 deaths] (+ 33%) [daily test: 1.981]
2020.03.18 - [191 cases] (+ 94%) [3 deaths] (+ 50%) [total test till that day: +10,000 *]
2020.03.17 - [98 cases] (+ 108%) [2 deaths] (+ 100%)
2020.03.16 - [47 cases] (+ 162%) [1 death]


2020.03.15 - [18 cases] (+ 200%) [1 death]
2020.03.14 - [6 cases] (+ 20%)
2020.03.13 - [5 cases] (+ 400%)
2020.03.12 - [1 case]

*

*case / test ratio:*

1 April : 0.15
31 March : 0.18
30 March: 0.14
29 March: 0.18
28 March: 0.22
27 March: 0.27

*

Until today 601 medical workers are tested positive for Covid-19. We are below the European average, but we must protect our healthcare professionals at all costs, they fight for a nation at the fronts.

*

Cemil hocayı kaybettik, milletimizin başı sağolsun ...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245401231885062147

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deliorman

I don’t want to turn it to politics and maybe it is inappropriate but...

DURMAK YOK YOLA DEVAM!!!

Huloooggg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

Top 10 provinces in terms of Covid19-related deaths:

Istanbul: 117
Izmir: 18
Kocaeli: 8
Ankara: 7
Konya: 7
Zonguldak: 5
Trabzon: 5
Balıkesir: 5
Adana: 3
Sakarya: 3

*

Provinces with the cases:

Istanbul: 8,852
Izmir: 853
Ankara: 712
Konya: 584
Kocaeli: 410
Isparta: 268
Sakarya: 207
Adana: 197
Bursa: 135
Samsun: 112
Zonguldak: 112
Tekirdağ:101
Kayseri: 109
Antalya: 95
Rize: 88
Edirne: 89
Balıkesir: 87
Erzurum: 86
Eskişehir: 83
Tokat:80
Denizli: 81
Trabzon: 74
Ordu:73
Sivas:67
Manisa: 65
Giresun: 61
Malatya:49
Yalova: 46
Muğla: 43
Uşak: 38 
Gaziantep: 37
Artvin: 35
Kırklareli: 35
Mardin: 34
Osmaniye: 31
Sinop:31
Çorum: 29
Ağrı:29
Diyarbakır: 26
Van: 26
Iğdır: 25
Kars: 25
Amasya: 24
Çanakkale: 24
Kırıkkale: 22
Hatay: 22
Düzce: 21
Nevşehir: 18
Bayburt: 18
Kilis: 16
Kastamonu: 13
Yozgat: 13
Çankırı: 13
Aydın: 12
ŞanlıUrfa: 11
Afyonkarahisar: 11
Karabük: 10
Mersin: 9
Bartın: 8
Bolu: 6
Ardahan: 5
Kütahya: 5
Bilecik: 5
Aksaray: 4
Kırşehir: 4
Şırnak: 3
Niğde: 3
Hakkari:2
Burdur: 2


----------



## anatolia

i think one of stupest thing we have is Belediye...goverment should remove political parties in belediyes..just a mayor without a party and all of those belediye must work under goverment like governer..


----------



## ÇölKaplanı

anatolia said:


> i think one of stupest thing we have is Belediye...goverment should remove political parties in belediyes..just a mayor without a party and all of those belediye must work under goverment like governer..


I wonder did you really used your brain with its full potential to write that

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anatolia

ÇölKaplanı said:


> I wonder did you really used your brain with its full potential to write that


yes sure .belediye is not a platorm for political isues but a place to serve people .it should be without political party..


----------



## ÇölKaplanı

anatolia said:


> yes sure .belediye is not a platorm for political isues but a place to serve people .it should be without political party..


Then the president shouldn't be involved in the politics as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anatolia

ÇölKaplanı said:


> Then the president shouldn't be involved in the politics as well


just think about a belediye without a political party? goverment would be fair for all of it.belediye mayor would still can choose by local people...i think this is great idea.


----------



## Saithan

anatolia said:


> yes sure .belediye is not a platorm for political isues but a place to serve people .it should be without political party..


That is the stupidest thing ever said, sorry, but democracy starts in small places. And the municipalities are the bedrock, the foundation of a democratic state.

if you look at Denmark municipalities are run mostly through coalitions and cooperation, only in Turkey is it treated like football.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ÇölKaplanı

anatolia said:


> just think about a belediye without a political party? goverment would be fair for all of it.belediye mayor would still can choose by local people...i think this is great idea.


It's not.


----------



## anatolia

Saithan said:


> That is the stupidest thing ever said, sorry, but democracy starts in small places. And the municipalities are the bedrock, the foundation of a democratic state.
> 
> if you look at Denmark municipalities are run mostly through coalitions and cooperation, only in Turkey is it treated like football.


i think it i wrong compering Turkey wirh Denmark.each country has own speacialh condition..i just think belediye is not place to spread democracy but a place to provide things to make local people life better.it is just idea any way


----------



## ÇölKaplanı

Saithan said:


> That is the stupidest thing ever said, sorry, but democracy starts in small places. And the municipalities are the bedrock, the foundation of a democratic state.
> 
> if you look at Denmark municipalities are run mostly through coalitions and cooperation, only in Turkey is it treated like football.


If the municipatities should be removed from the politics, what about the chair of president?


anatolia said:


> yes sure .belediye is not a platorm for political isues but a place to serve people .it should be without political party..


The chair of president is a place to serve people too.

Zihniyete gel. İşine gelince evet, gelmeyince hayır


----------



## anatolia

ÇölKaplanı said:


> If the municipatities should be removed from the politics, what about the chair of president?
> 
> The chair of president is a place to serve people too.
> 
> Zihniyete gel. İşine gelince evet, gelmeyince hayır


i think we are talking two different thingss.(zaten her ilin bolgenin milletvekili var onlar araciligiyla yapsinlar politayi milletin copunu temizlemek yolunu yapmak icin secilen insanlar ,islerinden ziyade siyaset yapiyorlar ben taraf bildirmedim suan en cok belediye zaten Akpartide oyle dusunuyorsaniz ..fazla uzatmak istemiyorum yanlis konu basligi cunku iyi gunler})

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ÇölKaplanı

anatolia said:


> i think we are talking two different thingss.(zaten her ilin bolgenin milletvekili var onlar araciligiyla yapsinlar politayi milletin copunu temizlemek yolunu yapmak icin secilen insanlar ,islerinden ziyade siyaset yapiyorlar ben taraf bildirmedim suan en cok belediye zaten Akpartide oyle dusunuyorsaniz ..fazla uzatmak istemiyorum yanlis konu basligi cunku iyi gunler})


Ama en önemlileri muhaliflerde, onu ne yapacaksın?  Güzel kardeşim sen bir teklifte bulundun, ben de teklifi genişlettim. Bence ikisi de olmalı, niye sürekli benim teklifimi atlayıp unutturmaya çalışıyorsun?


----------



## Saithan

I think municipalities and such should be able to administrate as they see fit, we’re in a pandemic, so if they gather aid then I’m fine with that too. Remember the aid sent to Italy and Spain said “from president of the republic of Turkey” so in my book that means rte wants attention, but he doesn’t want the other political parties to get the same attention. Anyone who is vile enough to spout about parallel state in these times are rabid and needs to be removed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bsruzm

Deliorman said:


> I don’t want to turn it to politics and maybe it is inappropriate but...
> 
> DURMAK YOK YOLA DEVAM!!!
> 
> Huloooggg


That's the best you can in opposition to government?  Please.

Let's repost that for those, who need it:



dBSPL said:


> Provinces with the cases:
> 
> Istanbul: 8,852
> Izmir: 853
> Ankara: 712
> Konya: 584
> Kocaeli: 410
> Isparta: 268
> Sakarya: 207
> Adana: 197
> Bursa: 135
> Samsun: 112
> Zonguldak: 112
> Tekirdağ:101
> Kayseri: 109
> Antalya: 95
> Rize: 88
> Edirne: 89
> Balıkesir: 87
> Erzurum: 86
> Eskişehir: 83
> Tokat:80
> Denizli: 81
> Trabzon: 74
> Ordu:73
> Sivas:67
> Manisa: 65
> Giresun: 61
> Malatya:49
> Yalova: 46
> Muğla: 43
> Uşak: 38
> Gaziantep: 37
> Artvin: 35
> Kırklareli: 35
> Mardin: 34
> Osmaniye: 31
> Sinop:31
> Çorum: 29
> Ağrı:29
> Diyarbakır: 26
> Van: 26
> Iğdır: 25
> Kars: 25
> Amasya: 24
> Çanakkale: 24
> Kırıkkale: 22
> Hatay: 22
> Düzce: 21
> Nevşehir: 18
> Bayburt: 18
> Kilis: 16
> Kastamonu: 13
> Yozgat: 13
> Çankırı: 13
> Aydın: 12
> ŞanlıUrfa: 11
> Afyonkarahisar: 11
> Karabük: 10
> Mersin: 9
> Bartın: 8
> Bolu: 6
> Ardahan: 5
> Kütahya: 5
> Bilecik: 5
> Aksaray: 4
> Kırşehir: 4
> Şırnak: 3
> Niğde: 3
> Hakkari:2
> Burdur: 2



They should work to detail those to inform people very well to decrease the risks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saithan

I know that, I’m not rte or akp supporter, nor chp. I just said it should be possible for municipalities to run charity for their own city without asking for permission from akp or rte.

as long as transparency is ensured.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ÇölKaplanı

Saithan said:


> I know that, I’m not rte or akp supporter, nor chp. I just said it should be possible for municipalities to run charity for their own city without asking for permission from akp or rte.
> 
> as long as transparency is ensured.


Ya hayır kardeşim bu ülke ne zaman rejim ve iktidar değişse bu tür süreçlerden geçmek zorunda mı?! Yeter kardeşim 3.dünya ülkesi değiliz biz ya. Aha şuraya yazıyorum iktidar değiştiğinde bu Fetö olaylarının açığa çıkmasıyla yine aynı süreçlerden geçeceğiz. Yeter artık kardeşim ya. Yazmayayım yazmayayım diyorum kendimi tutmaya çalışıyorum ama yeter. Biz sürekli bu tür süreçlerden geçmek zorunda mıyız? 21. yüzyıldayız daha uğraştığımız şeylere bak ya. Hey Allahım...

Arkadaşlar konu AKP vs muhalefet değil. Sürekli bu süreçlerden geçiyoruz ve ben şahsen çok bıtktım bu durumdan. Konu Fetö ile bile alakalı değil. Ben şahsen bıktım bu sürekli gerçekleşen olaylardan. Siz bıkmadınız mı? İnsanlar ağzını açamıyor Fetö damgası yemeye korkmaktan. Siz bıkmadınız mı? Yıl olmuş 2020, hala bu saçmalıklarla uğraşıyoruz. Ya kardeşim Dünya ileride tarih kitaplarında ders olarak okutulacak bir zamandan geçiyor ama bizim uğraştığımız saçmalıklara bak. Biz nasıl rüşveti durdururuz, nasıl sosyal bir devlete dönüşürüz, nasıl bir sanayi devleti oluruz, nasıl eğitimi geliştiririz, nasıl iyi bir dış politikaya sahip oluruz diye kafa yormalıyız ama uğraştığımız saçmalıklara bakın. Ki bunda ben de dahil hepimizin, 83 milyonun katkısı var. Şahsen sizlerden özür diliyorum katıldığım günden beridir siyasetten başka birşey konuşmadığım için ama haksız mıyım? Uğraştığımz şeylere bak ya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glass

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245749975730065412
tests are now in the 20k~ range.

on future procurement plans these vehicles should be included


----------



## Saithan

Saithan said:


> https://www.yenisafak.com/en/world/...aly-says-note-attached-to-turkish-aid-3515606
> 
> Just curious, why does it say "Presidency" and not just "Republic of Turkey". One quick thought is RTE is trying to curry personal favours. IMO it is and should always be "Republic of Turkey" or "Kizilay".



It says in the newspaper from Denmark, that the delivery to Italy was products supposedly bought by Italy directly from the company producing them. https://www.berlingske.dk/internati...skulle-sendes-til-frankrig-men-saa-dukkede-to

The newspaper also explains how certain countries use dirty methods to hijack some of the shipments from each other. 

I am curious whether the claim that Turkey held back shipment meant for Italy is true, until the two top dogs had a phone conversation.

Turkey has put export of masks and such under export control, so nothing gets exported without government or presidential approval. I can understand it's important in these times, the masks and such become a government trading tool just like how F35 is.

I guess it's important for Turkey to let customers (especially EU and US) know on what level these deals are conducted. In a way it makes sense.


----------



## Adıvar

How many more people should die so that the AKP decides to orfer curfew? 
The virus is spreading fast and even among medics. Soon, if continue like this, we will not be able to find a doctor to see...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245671664299528192

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Constantinople

Adıvar said:


> How many more people should die so that the AKP decides to orfer curfew?
> The virus is spreading fast and even among medics. Soon, if continue like this, we will not be able to find a doctor to see...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245671664299528192


I'm against a full lockdown. People should start practicing social distancing. We should think to protect people and economy at the same time. Corona virus may last for one to two years. You can't shutdown everything and sit at home. What they did till now in Turkey it's good. Prevent people who are 60 years > or 20 years < to go outside and at same time government should start mass testing (20k a day is good but not enough if you don't want to go into a lockdown)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glass

*Scientists in Turkey invent kit that multiplies ventilator's patient capacity, easing COVID-19 health care worries*
*BY DAILY SABAH WITH AA*
ISTANBUL TURKEY 
APR 03, 2020 3:46 PM GMT+3



Scientists of Gülhane Medical and Design Production Center (METÜM) work on the ventilator kit, Friday, April 3, 2020. (AA Photo)


Turkish scientists have developed a ventilator apparatus with a 3D printer to provide respiratory assistance to multiple coronavirus patients at the same time for use in intensive care units.

Simel Ayyıldız, director of Gülhane Medical and Design Production Center (METÜM), told Anadolu Agency that even though there is no need for these apparatuses yet, they are ready for mass production and will grant them to the Health Ministry if such a request comes.

“The apparatus we produce can be used in the respiratory device either to provide oxygen support in conscious patients, or in cases where respiratory support is provided by the respiratory device in intubated patients. It can be used in two patients,” she said.

The center has the capacity to work 24 hours per day if necessary, Ayyıldız said. “If more demand comes, our prototypes can be made using different techniques. We hope that it will never be needed, but in such situations, METUM will always be ready for our people,” she said.

The ventilator, one of the most important devices for providing life support, helps with air flow to the patient's respiratory tract.

Turkey has taken a series of measures to try to limit the spread of the new coronavirus by closing schools, quarantining around 50 towns and areas and imposing a curfew for people 65 and older.

https://www.dailysabah.com/turkey/s...city-easing-covid-19-health-care-worries/news

*First indigenous ventilator to be delivered mid-month*
*ISTANBUL – Demirören News Agency*




A Turkish firm, supported by some other defense and technology firms, aims to deliver the first batch of domestically produced ventilators mid-April, said the country’s industry and technology minister on April 3.

“We noticed that a firm managed a pilot production of a ventilator in accordance with the international standards,” said Mustafa Varank during a live broadcast on a private TV channel, referring to BIOSYS.

“We introduced the enterprise to some Turkish high technology companies such as Baykar, Aselsan and TUSAŞ [TAI]. They started preparations for mass production. A consortium was founded, involving [appliances manufacturer] Arçelik. Now, over 100 engineers are working hard for mass production. They are targeting to start the delivery of the products as of April 15,” he added.

Several companies, some of them from the health sector, have been focused on manufacturing the breathing machines, which are critical for the treatment of coronavirus.

BIOSYS, a Turkish technology producer, made its first prototype after a five-year research and development process.
The ventilator’s mass production began at a plant owned by Arçelik, a household manufacturing company.

A demo prototype of Turkey’s first locally manufactured ventilator was unveiled on the social media on March 30.
Baykar ordered 250 ventilators from BIOSYS to support the company’s mass production drive and Turkey’s public healthcare system.

The ventilators will be donated to the Turkish Health Ministry for use at hospitals catering to COVID-19 patients across the country.

The ventilators, if proven reliable and effective, could also be a ray of hope for several countries that are facing an acute shortage in the wake of coronavirus pandemic.

Vaccine development

Ankara, Varank said, is also supporting 14 projects to develop COVID-19 vaccine and medicines through funding of up to 18 million Turkish liras ($2.7 million).

He said research in this regard was being conducted under the coordination of Scientific and Technological Research Council.

Some 24 universities, eight public research institutions, eight private firms and several researchers are working under the country’s COVID-19 platform, the minister added.

Turkey’s daily production of cloth is capable of meeting a demand of 25 million protective masks, the industry minister said.


https://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/first-indigenous-ventilator-to-be-delivered-mid-month-153549

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

Those, who hold critical positions, better be well protected. Engineers, scientists, soldiers, intelligence officers, whoever they may be. State should provide their needs, disinfected or shelters whatever necessary.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Constantinople

unresolvedstory said:


> I'm against a full lockdown. People should start practicing social distancing. We should think to protect people and economy at the same time. Corona virus may last for one to two years. You can't shutdown everything and sit at home. What they did till now in Turkey it's good. Prevent people who are 60 years > or 20 years < to go outside and at same time government should start mass testing (20k a day is good but not enough if you don't want to go into a lockdown)


Any of Erdogan advisers following us here ?


----------



## Glass

unresolvedstory said:


> Any of Erdogan advisers following us here ?



They implemented Istanbuls way for a further lockdown


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246114963074297864

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glass

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246127599564263430
--
We should have a very close look at this development, a very close look. Any stupid move by them should result in a military response.


*65 Turks aboard stranded ship off Greek coast test positive for COVID-19*
*BY DAILY SABAH*
ISTANBUL TURKEY 
APR 03, 2020 7:09 PM GMT+3



Police officers and health officials wait outside the ship, in the port of Piraeus, Greece, Friday, April 3, 2020. (AP Photo)


Greek authorities announced on Friday that 65 Turkish nationals aboard a cruise ship under quarantine off the country’s coast tested positive for COVID-19.

The cruise ship, Eleftherios Venizelos, bearing a Greek flag was sailing from Turkey to Spain when it stopped at the Greek port of Piraeus on March 22 when suspected virus cases were detected. It has been under quarantine at the port since then. Along with 160 Turkish nationals, the ship has 36 Greek crew members and 187 passengers from other countries.

Nikos Hardalias, Greece’s Deputy Minister for Civil Protection, announced that those who tested positive will be treated aboard the ship while those testing negative would be accommodated at a hotel in Athens where they would be subject to a 14-day quarantine. The ship’s operator had earlier announced that 119 people aboard had the virus.

Burak Özügergin, Turkish Ambassador in Athens, told Anadolu Agency (AA) on Friday that Greek health care crews often boarded the ship for medical checks on those aboard. He said more people were expected to be discharged from the ship for quarantine on land if they test negative. He said the embassy was in contact with Greek authorities and Turkish company which leased the ship and assured food and medical equipment supplies if the need arises both for those aboard and those taken to the land.


https://www.dailysabah.com/turkey/6...f-greek-coast-test-positive-for-covid-19/news


----------



## Constantinople

How can Germany conduct more than 50 k a day and Turkey not ? 

Did health minister explained why testing in Turkey are between 15k to 18 k ?

https://www.ft.com/content/6a8d66a4-5862-4937-8d53-b2d10794e795


----------



## Deliorman

Maybe because Turkey is not Germany. Understand it however you want.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bismarck

Deliorman said:


> Maybe because Turkey is not Germany. Understand it however you want.


A little bit more precision could explain more.


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245423951704186880
**

https://www.trtworld.com/turkey/turkish-firm-announces-new-product-for-virus-treatment-35104


----------



## Glass

unresolvedstory said:


> How can Germany conduct more than 50 k a day and Turkey not ?
> 
> Did health minister explained why testing in Turkey are between 15k to 18 k ?



Test numbers last week were in the 7-8k~ range, today they are in the 16-17k~ range and we will see what the next week will bring.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Timur

Bismarck said:


> A little bit more precision could explain more.



https://www.dw.com/de/corona-tests-maschinen-auf-hochtouren/a-52853100

because this exists in germany (and I dont mean just the little firm its the kind of how fast it could adopt and do things)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Constantinople

Ok let me say this , if government won't conduct mass testing (50k < ) Turkey will surpass Italy and Spain.


----------



## Oublious

unresolvedstory said:


> Ok let me say this , if government won't conduct mass testing (50k < ) Turkey will surpass Italy and Spain.




They don't test in Netherlands... It is decrasing in term of amount infected people. Who the fak did started about testing will help? Only thing what will help is social distance and lockdown. Turkey is one of the first country who did take actions. In Europe nobody did a thing untill people did get infected and killed by the virus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Constantinople

Oublious said:


> They don't test in Netherlands... It is decrasing in term of amount infected people. Who the fak did started about testing will help? Only thing what will help is social distance and lockdown. Turkey is one of the first country who did take actions. In Europe nobody did a thing untill people did get infected and killed by the virus.


Man don't take Europe as a good example. EU countries are dumb except Germany. You need to conduct mass testing because people with no symptoms are spreading the virus. You should be faster than the virus.


----------



## Oublious

unresolvedstory said:


> Man don't take Europe as a good comparison. EU countries are dumb except Germany. You need to conduct mass testing because people with no symptoms are spreading the virus. You should be faster than the virus.




Thats why social distances or lockdown....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Timur

unresolvedstory said:


> Man don't take Europe as a good example. EU countries are dumb except Germany. You need to conduct mass testing because people with no symptoms are spreading the virus. You should be faster than the virus.




dont think germans are smart.. they mostly are like sheep doing what government say.. and most germans now obey the government ordered! that is the difference

and meditarran people are a little bit different:

a little bit more selfish
they do what they want
family has higher priority
family structure and visiting culture is different
in turkey we may have more young people than in germany wich can spread the virus that could be a problem

in central Turkey in Anatolia where we are from you may go outside 18 o'clock to 21 p'clock in a 20k city and you will see life, ppl on the streets going into parks, walking in the city, people drinking cay in the city and than gou out it where I am from in germany at 18:00 we have a special name for our little town.. deadburg the streets are empty its like in Steven Kings The Stand the world wiped out from swine flu.. but its ordinary time without any virus.. the people are at home.. and now with corona its even worse!

really there are not much people outside.. the only time when you will see some ppl out is when we have really good weather.. and than you may see also young people


----------



## Glass

Another stupid move by the gov. Seriously these people are so utterly retarded. That move by the spanish was obviously calculated, create diplomatic tensions with the intention of receiving a free pass. Bastards.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246515717836607488
The spanish are desperate, no one is helping these clowns yet we tried to be nice to them and shipped some equipment there, the result= they are asking for more. I kept quiet about that move but this is going to far.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saithan

If we can we should help, and let’s hope our situation doesn’t mirror theirs, but I’m worried.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glass

Saithan said:


> If we can we should help, and let’s hope our situation doesn’t mirror theirs, but I’m worried.



They are desperate, weak and and are not receiving help from anyone not even their fellow euros but thats none of our business, they are part of the EU they glorify so much so let that union handle that problem for them. Yeah I know that they cant do shit and every nation there fucks the shit out of each other right now but still, this is none of our business. We have nothing to do with the Spanish, they have patriots in Turkey which are there to protect Incirlik Airbase, they are not there to protect Turkey so seriously, **** them. 

Yes, we should help nations when we can but there are nations which we should help and nations which we shouldnt and NATO and EU nations certainly belong to the Nations which we shouldnt help and luckily duo to our demographic its very unlikely that we will have the same issues as them.


----------



## Timur

Glass said:


> They are desperate, weak and and are not receiving help from anyone not even their fellow euros but thats none of our business, they are part of the EU they glorify so much so let that union handle that problem for them. Yeah I know that they cant do shit and every nation there fucks the shit out of each other right now but still, this is none of our business. We have nothing to do with the Spanish, they have patriots in Turkey which are there to protect Incirlik Airbase, they are not there to protect Turkey so seriously, **** them.
> 
> Yes, we should help nations when we can but there are nations which we should help and nations which we shouldnt and NATO and EU nations certainly belong to the Nations which we shouldnt help and luckily duo to our demographic its very unlikely that we will have the same issues as them.


Than see it from another perspective there are EU states that helped.(yes we payed them) us developing our defence sector like Italy with t129 and the Spanish ship yes we pay but there are EU states they have such a deep grudge against us they won't even trade with you even if it would give their own ppl work for 10 years

So if we can help than we should do these ppl may help us too in the future

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saithan

Exactly, what goes around comes around. Just think despite of what China is doing to the uighurs we’re still doing business with them. I doubt China can ever reform. Only option would be global free unrestricted internet from a parabola like item directly from space. But that needs to be done.


----------



## Ansu fati

Glass said:


> Another stupid move by the gov. Seriously these people are so utterly retarded. That move by the spanish was obviously calculated, create diplomatic tensions with the intention of receiving a free pass. Bastards.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246515717836607488
> The spanish are desperate, no one is helping these clowns yet we tried to be nice to them and shipped some equipment there, the result= they are asking for more. I kept quiet about that move but this is going to far.


Spainiards proved to be just like other westerners(which was disappointing for me to be honest) I saw what they were saying about turks/Turkey
So the ventilators were turkish (according to spanish foreign minister) they ordered even though there’s export ban yet they created intentional pressure by playing victim unlike italians who were indeed angry at EU(we saw when they removed flags) spaniards viciously attacked only turks/Turkey
I *will forgive them* because they are in very tough situation but *will never forget* when they ask once again for help in another crisis-for example possible catalan armed separatism(hope that future turkish government will have the same opinion as me)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saithan

That’s not going to happend, and I’m sure the Spanish got those on goodwill as well. Bir fincan kahvenin 40yil hatiri vardir.


----------



## Glass

Ansu fati said:


> Spainiards proved to be just like other westerners(which was disappointing for me to be honest) I saw what they were saying about turks/Turkey
> So the ventilators were turkish (according to spanish foreign minister) they ordered even though there’s export ban yet they created intentional pressure by playing victim unlike italians who were indeed angry at EU(we saw when they removed flags) spaniards viciously attacked only turks/Turkey
> I *will forgive them* because they are in very tough situation but *will never forget* when they ask once again for help in another crisis-for example possible catalan armed separatism(hope that future turkish government will have the same opinion as me)



Well, they literally created fake news so to they can get some ventilators, what a nasty desperate folks these savages are and obviously the fault lies again with our gov. to give them a free pass "to not harm bileteral ties". Disugsting and weak behaviour from the spaniards, is it now our fault that the europeans are buttfucking them? They have to ask their fellow europeans and not us. And no the Spanish are europeans and like Italians will be against us, we are stupid to help them, we really need stronger institutions, proper think tanks for policy making, u should really be picky with which nations u help and which nations u dont.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Constantin84

Glass said:


> Well, they literally created fake news so to they can get some ventilators, what a nasty desperate folks these savages are and obviously the fault lies again with our gov. to give them a free pass "to not harm bileteral ties". Disugsting and weak behaviour from the spaniards, is it now our fault that the europeans are buttfucking them? They have to ask their fellow europeans and not us. And no the Spanish are europeans and like Italians will be against us, we are stupid to help them, we really need stronger institutions, proper think tanks for policy making, u should really be picky with which nations u help and which nations u dont.


Your whole defence industry is built on European goodwill, including the Spanish. If Spaniards are savages, than, by comparison, Turks just came down of a tree.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ÇölKaplanı

Ooopss here comes the trouble again.
I promise I will stay out of it


----------



## Glass

Constantin84 said:


> Your whole defence industry is built on European goodwill, including the Spanish. If Spaniards are savages, than, by comparison, Turks just came down of a tree.



Our whole defence industry is the result of european/western sanctions u gypsy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ÇölKaplanı

Glass said:


> Our whole defence industry is the result of european/western sanctions u gypsy.


He forgets that we paid for all of the technology transfers, they didn't give them just because of goodwill or anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Constantin84

Glass said:


> Our whole defence industry is the result of european/western sanctions u gypsy.


Your whole technology is based onEuro goodwill champ.Keep crying for German engines or RR goodwill for your future endeavors. Europe always saw a partner in Turkey but got a spat in return.


----------



## Glass

Constantin84 said:


> Your whole technology is based onEuro goodwill champ.


Its still not, u have some projects who rely on that but the reality is: The motivation is to have everything indigenous and thats the policy we follow, this is literally a defence forum and the threads are in this section, clown.


> Keep crying for German engines or RR goodwill for your future endeavors. Europe always saw a partner in Turkey but got a spat in return.



RR is a British company and the Brits are not in the EU, they have a very different approach to Turkey then EU and there is desire from both sides to bring this relationship further which is why the Brits are also not making us any troubles contrary to EU nations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

Free mask distribution is started throughout the country. 5 masks (1 pack) will be sent weekly to everyone who requests. Distributions will take place via epttavm.

As the black market(and price manipulation) and informal exports did not prevent, Mask retail prices approached almost 0.7/1 dollar equivalent Turkish lira. Altough Turkey's mask production capacity much higher than the European average, opportunistic traders threaten public health. Local authorities and relevant institutions of the ministry are still capturing stocked masks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Constantin84

Glass said:


> Its still not, u have some projects who rely on that but the reality is: The motivation is to have everything indigenous and thats the policy we follow, this is literally a defence forum and the threads are in this section, clown.
> 
> 
> RR is a British company and the Brits are not in the EU, they have a very different approach to Turkey then EU and there is desire from both sides to bring this relationship further which is why the Brits are also not making us any troubles contrary to EU nations.


They won't give you an engine either....trust me...anyway, I digress...EU always saw Turkey as a partner which was obviously a mistake....look at this discussion...all you Turks do is course Europeans despite the fact that they're the biggest investors in your country and your biggest trading partners. I've never seen name calling like in here on other forums .


You Turks are a very ungrateful lot!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glass

Constantin84 said:


> They won't give you an engine either....trust me...anyway,



They will lol they might not give us the massive tech transfer we are dreaming about but we will defintive get the engines.



> I digress...EU always saw Turkey as a partner which was obviously a mistake....


Absolutetly, u saw as a dumping ground for refugees, not more and as a result opinions are at an all time low and are not going to recover.



> look at this discussion...all you Turks do is course Europeans despite the fact that they're the biggest investors in your country and your biggest trading partners. I've never seen name calling like in here on other forums .



Biggest trading partner is also wrong, trade will now hover around 40% and this is a downward trend because the Turkish exports are aiming nowadays at African and Asian markets heavily and regarding social media, its a trend actually and I observe it many forums with people are getting more and more mad at u. Its an interesting trend which I also support. Prepare to see it more.
----




@dBSPL do u know how high our daily mask production now is or has the gov put an INFOSEC regarding that?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bismarck

Glass said:


> Our whole defence industry is the result of european/western sanctions u gypsy.



Tank modernisation technology from Israel and S. Korea. Missile technology from China and with high probability, from Pakistan too. Howitzer from S.Kora. Helicopter from Italy. Aircraft from USA. Rifle, amonition and canon from Germany. LPD from Spain. S. Africa...France...GB...etc.


----------



## ÇölKaplanı

Bismarck said:


> Tank modernisation technology from Israel and S. Korea. Missile technology from China and with high probability, from Pakistan too. Howitzer from S.Kora. Helicopter from Italy. Aircraft from USA. Rifle, amonition and canon from Germany. LPD from Spain. S. Africa...France...GB...etc.


And did you guys gave away these technologies for free?


----------



## Bismarck

Constantin84 said:


> They won't give you an engine either....trust me...anyway, I digress...EU always saw Turkey as a partner which was obviously a mistake....look at this discussion...all you Turks do is course Europeans despite the fact that they're the biggest investors in your country and your biggest trading partners. I've never seen name calling like in here on other forums .
> 
> 
> You Turks are a very ungrateful lot!



Dont mix up partnership and friendship. Its all based on interests. If we give something, we will take something in return. We dont invest in Turkey because we are in love with Turks. Its business and interests.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KediKesenFare3

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246845032436510726
My family donated thousands of Liras to the government campaign to tackle the current crisis. I've deliberately decided NOT to support this call and certain people went ballistic...

It's not our duty to support the _devlet_ right now. It's the other way around. Now is the time for the state and its institutions to receive the legitimation from its citizens by supporting them in every way possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

KediKesenFare said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246845032436510726
> My family donated thousands of Liras to the government campaign to tackle the current crisis. I've deliberately decided NOT to support this call and certain people went ballistic...
> 
> It's not our duty to support the _devlet_ right now. It's the other way around. Now is the time for the state and its institutions to receive the legitimation from its citizens by supporting them in every way possible.


How is that gonna happen with a depleted national treasury? Maybe more chinese loans?


----------



## bsruzm

Virologist at Ankara university successfully isolates coronavirus, first set in producing vaccine, Anadolu Agency reports.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Melkor

Constantin84 said:


> They won't give you an engine either....trust me...anyway, I digress...EU always saw Turkey as a partner which was obviously a mistake....look at this discussion...all you Turks do is course Europeans despite the fact that they're the biggest investors in your country and your biggest trading partners. I've never seen name calling like in here on other forums .
> 
> 
> You Turks are a very ungrateful lot!


Ahhh shaddup and go support the the PKK and don’t take us for fools.


----------



## bsruzm

bsruzm said:


> Virologist at Ankara university successfully isolates coronavirus, first set in producing vaccine, Anadolu Agency reports.


*Turkey: Scientist isolates SARS-CoV2 virus*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Constantin84

Melkor said:


> Ahhh shaddup and go support the the PKK and don’t take us for fools.


I never supported the PKK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

dBSPL said:


> Free mask distribution is started throughout the country. 5 masks (1 pack) will be sent weekly to everyone who requests. Distributions will take place via epttavm.
> 
> As the black market(and price manipulation) and informal exports did not prevent, Mask retail prices approached almost 0.7/1 dollar equivalent Turkish lira. Altough Turkey's mask production capacity much higher than the European average, opportunistic traders threaten public health. Local authorities and relevant institutions of the ministry are still capturing stocked masks.



06 April - Mask sales were banned by the Presidential decree. Masks will only be distributed for free. After regulation, masks will be taken with the id number.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

@AgNoStiC MuSliM plz put this thread on COVID forum


----------



## KediKesenFare3

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247203884076072961

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ansu fati

Constantin84 said:


> I never supported the PKK


You don’t(ordinary citizen who is powerless just like all of us here) but EU(especially certain countries like germany france and greece) does that’s the problem


----------



## Deliorman

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> @AgNoStiC MuSliM plz put this thread on COVID forum



And what is the point to move this thread from our Turkish section to here?
We don’t need foreign trolls sh*tting in our thread or to read the propaganda of the Chinese wumaos about how successful they are against the virus and etc.

Whoever is responsible for it please move it back to the Turkish section. @AgNoStiC MuSliM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Deliorman said:


> And what is the point to move this thread from our Turkish section to here?
> We don’t need foreign trolls sh*tting in our thread or to read the propaganda of the Chinese wumaos about how successful they are against the virus and etc.
> 
> Whoever is responsible for it please move it back to the Turkish section. @AgNoStiC MuSliM


Bro it will the thread. No Chinese will come there


----------



## Glass

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247108646095458304


----------



## Glass

opruh said:


> Thanks to incompetent erdogan, so many turks are now dead, more soon. Stay strong to our turkish brothers.



Get the fck outta here u son of a philippine whore.


----------



## Ansu fati

@cabatli_53 can you ban this fake account from egypt just like twitter did few days ago


----------



## Deliorman

Glass said:


> Get the fck outta here u son of a philippine whore.



Don’t look at the flags. He is just a CCP 50 cent prostitu... troll.

How pathetic those PDF dogeaters are. Eating all kinds of sh*t and being the absolute unhygienic cesspool of the Planet but acting so smug and happy that they brought another virus to the world. There isn’t any other group of people that can proud and happy of their dirtiness and inhumane mindset but them. Godless subhumans.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Glass

I know, dont even want to engage those worthless scums.


----------



## dBSPL




----------



## polanski

Turkish Defense Giant Aselsan Started Manufacturing Ventilators: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...nt-aselsan-started-manufacturing-ventilators/


----------



## Ansu fati

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248290634395418625


----------



## Ansu fati

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248358033861816321

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reconquerer

Ansu fati said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248358033861816321


What do you need 1500 beds and 310 polyclinics (what does it even mean?) for?
All you need is bloody ventilators on an ICU...


----------



## TheMightyBender

beijingwalker said:


> *Top Scientist Declares Ground-Zero China a Coronavirus ‘Green Zone’*
> China is now considered as a safe zone from coronavirus as a result of the rapid decline in new cases, leading scientist Yaneer Bar-Yam says.
> 
> *Published:*
> March 9, 2020 9:05 AM UTC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statues with face masks on are seen amid snow in Wuhan, the epicentre of the novel coronavirus outbreak, in China. Newly-reported figures show that the country has largely restricted a further outbreak of the infection in March.| Source: China Daily via REUTERS
> 
> 
> China is now a safe zone from coronavirus as cases significantly drop, a prominent scientist says.
> South Korea is also confirming containment, after testing hundreds of thousands of individuals.
> Risk of a global pandemic remains as concerns towards Italy, Iran, and U.S. intensify.
> China is now considered as a safe from new coronavirus infections as a result of the rapid decline in new cases, leading scientist Yaneer Bar-Yam says.
> 
> Bar-Yam, president of New England Complex Systems Institute—an American research institution and think tank—said the decline of coronavirus in China is secure, and South Korea is also confirming signs of strong control of the outbreak.
> 
> *Positive Development For Coronavirus Epidemic, For Now*
> The coronavirus epidemic in China appears to be slowing down, as the number of new cases are consistently dropping.
> 
> Wuhan has said that it will soon clear out temporary hospitals the city had set up in February, as more local coronavirus patients get discharged.
> 
> With various studies confirming that the second peak of coronavirus has been achieved in China, scientists and virologists are anticipating the severity of the outbreak in the country to gradually cool down.
> 
> Bar-Yam said:
> 
> We declare China a Safe = Green Zone as the number of cases are less than 50, the decline is secure, and policies are adequate to protect the population. Outside Hubei only imported cases in isolation. The rest of the world needs to show it can.
> 
> South Korea, the country with the second-highest coronavirus infections after China, has confirmed more than 8,100 cases to date.
> 
> But, with large-scale testing and quarantine, the country has been able to prevent more individuals from being infected by the outbreak in a short period of time.
> 
> With drive-thru clinics and efficient testing kits, South Korea has tested more than 140,000 individuals as of early March.
> 
> As reported by local mainstream publications including Chosun, South Korea has been able to develop and implement a system that enables scientists to diagnose coronavirus within a 15-minute span.
> 
> Bar-yam added:
> 
> South Korea confirms control with strong decline. Italy exploding: over 1000 new cases, hospitals have 650 in serious condition, resulting in travel ban of Lombardy. Better late than never. Iran unclear dynamic. Europe growing rapidly. US numbers limited by testing.
> 
> While the confirmation of China and South Korea’s containment of the coronavirus outbreak is a positive development, in a grander scheme of things, the risk of a widespread pandemic still remains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China now a safe zone from coronavirus says a prominent scientists, as cases decline (source: Yaneer Bar-Yam)
> *Italy, Iran, And Now U.S. Still Have To Deal With COVID-19*
> 
> Italy and Iran have confirmed 7,375 and 6,566 coronavirus cases respectively, all within the past month.
> 
> France, Germany, Spain, and the U.S. have each reported 1,126, 1,040, 673, and 561 cases, according to COVID2019.app, which imports official data directly from governments worldwide.
> 
> The danger and the contagious nature of coronavirus spike in areas that are not ready to handle a coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> In places with weak precautionary measures and a lack of centers to diagnose and to treat coronavirus patients, the basic reproduction number (R0) or coronavirus can rise to high as 12, and the fatality rate of the virus can reach 4%.
> 
> As previously reported by CCN, several cities in China in the likes of Tianjin, Hainan, and Xinjiang saw the fatality rate of coronavirus rise to as high as 3.9%, with the Hubei region recording a 4% death rate.
> 
> https://www.ccn.com/top-scientist-declares-ground-zero-china-a-coronavirus-green-zone/





-SINAN- said:


> No, they managed to contain the Virus.
> 
> 
> I was thinking that China managed to contain the virus but now the rest of the world is infected, so, do you think Virus can manage to find it's way back to China again? Is this risk being evaluated in China?



When you two posted these posts all I wanted to say was “Are you serious? I wouldnt believe the Chinese government if they said milk is white. Leave aside their official COVID reports.” But I knew you will just keep arguing so I decided to wait. Here it is now:







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248768777245818881

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Timur

https://www.ensonhaber.com/adanada-korona-tespit-edilen-sahis-hastaneden-kacti.html

*Adana'da, korona tespit edilen şahıs hastaneden kaçtı*
*Koronavirüs olduğunu öğrenince karantinadan kaçan genç, kırık cam parçasını boynuna dayayıp, polislere zor anlar yaşattı.*

man these kekos I bet he did not got beaten down.. this ppl need physical punishment in public.. 
additinal take 5k dollar and take their car and beat them like this:

for every meter he did and every policemen/securitymen/hospitalpersonal did 1 sopa






after that a walk of shame is need (with his beaten feets)





(this is the mentality in our country it only gets less with physical punishment)


----------



## dBSPL




----------



## Lincoln

2-day strict curfew has been opposed for the weekend, they might just extend it because of the +3000+ cases now coming out each day.


----------



## Ansu fati

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248975543468535809


----------



## Constantinople

Ansu fati said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248975543468535809


Excuse me but what does this mean "using boron material " ?


----------



## Ansu fati

unresolvedstory said:


> Excuse me but what does this mean "using boron material " ?


Boron is a rare metal that can be applied in civilian as well as military purposes
It’s especially important for space rocket engine technology but of course could be used in helicopters and other military projects
Turkey has 76% of worldwide reserves which means that they have monopolistic rule over this rare metal


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Ansu fati said:


> Boron is a rare metal


I think its a non-metal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dBSPL

Armenia has requested urgent medical supplies aid from Turkey. I hope that this will lead to a new bridge of friendship between the two countries.


----------



## GlobalMillitary96

Next Islamist to talk about morals needs to shut up. A vast majority of attacks on our police are carried out by these religious people. But you know what? It's okay because they pray 5 times a day.

Seriously sick of this era where Islamists feel entitled in Turkey. AKP has been spoonfeeding these types of people for the past 20 years and now they believe that they are above the law.

The pilgrims who returned from Saudi Arabia last month and tried to escape quarantine is a good example. These people are putting other's lives at risk!

Sadly our government has pretty much sent out the message that you can do anything you want as long as you're a good Muslim..... and now we are stuck with millions of brainless people who will attack their own police because they feel like they're so important.

Islamists and liberals are two sides of the same coin. Now that their freedom to roam around is restricted they are showing their true face.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249234319396274176


----------



## CAN_TR

dBSPL said:


> Armenia has requested urgent medical supplies aid from Turkey. I hope that this will lead to a new bridge of friendship between the two countries.



Friendship with those who waste millions for yearly „Genocide“ campaigns? 

Thanks but no thanks, until they don‘t leave Karabakh isolation policy must continue.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ÇölKaplanı

dBSPL said:


> Armenia has requested urgent medical supplies aid from Turkey. I hope that this will lead to a new bridge of friendship between the two countries.


Do you really think this could happen? That savages claim that Eastern Anatolia belongs to them and they still occupy Karabakh. Honestly, isolating Armenia has been our only good policy for all these times. Ermeni, Yunan ve İsrail lobileri yüzünden de F-35'lerden de olduk ve üstüne yaptırım da yedik zaten... Onlara Rus ve Amerikan sahipleri yardım eder, merak etmeyin siz. Devamkee...



Timur said:


> man these kekos I bet he did not got beaten down.. this ppl need physical punishment in public..


With this great move, we could finish off our goal to become like Saudi Arabia even earlier than our target schedule of 2023!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glass

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249375953324773376

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## dBSPL



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dBSPL

April 12, 2020

- Public banks postponed loan debts of 20.5 billion lira belonging to businesses and 40.6 billion lira of 795,000 citizens.

- Citizens who cannot benefit from short-time work allowance and who are on leave for free will receive 3-month salary support.

- Yozgat City hospital was completely converted into a pandemic hospital.

- Vefa Social support groups continue their visits for the provision of all kinds of needs of the citizens who have financial difficulties and for monitoring their situation.


----------



## Glass

They should make these weekend lockdowns now permanent.


----------



## Armchair

Good job Erdogan!


----------



## dBSPL

The gendarmerie is overcoming a difficult job again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249745042329255940
Another indigenous Covid-19 test kit developed by Nanobiz Teknoloji AŞ, one of the METU Technopolis companies. The kit does not need any laboratory environment and gives precise results in under 60 minutes.

As a result of the R&D studies carried out by NANOBİZ since April 2017, the BIOSENS platform, which is in the form of a portable bag-sized laboratory, was developed. The system has reached the ability to carry out ELISA and PCR reactions simultaneously and in the field.

The project has been started mainly within the scope of "Detection and identification of biological warfare substances" projects supported by the Undersecretariat for Defense Industry.


----------



## Timur

https://www.ensonhaber.com/fetonun-isvece-kacan-mahrem-sorumlusu-koronadan-oldu.html

something corona related but a good thing :

*FETÖ'nün İsveç'e kaçan mahrem sorumlusu koronadan öldü*
*Fetullahçı Terör Örgütü'nün İsveç'te yaşayan firari mahrem sorumlularından Bahattin Bican'ın, koronavirüs ten öldü.*


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249959943664472065

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250111628181307393


----------



## ÇölKaplanı

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250468989316280323

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250474604210069505


----------



## vi-va

OldTwilight said:


> last time I checked more than 100 countries are infected .... maybe Turks see themselves as outside world for rest of humanity ...


One month passed, it's so irony when Turkey pretend no cases in March.



GlobalMillitary96 said:


> Next Islamist to talk about morals needs to shut up. A vast majority of attacks on our police are carried out by these religious people. But you know what? It's okay because they pray 5 times a day.
> 
> Seriously sick of this era where Islamists feel entitled in Turkey. AKP has been spoonfeeding these types of people for the past 20 years and now they believe that they are above the law.
> 
> The pilgrims who returned from Saudi Arabia last month and tried to escape quarantine is a good example. These people are putting other's lives at risk!
> 
> Sadly our government has pretty much sent out the message that you can do anything you want as long as you're a good Muslim..... and now we are stuck with millions of brainless people who will attack their own police because they feel like they're so important.
> 
> Islamists and liberals are two sides of the same coin. Now that their freedom to roam around is restricted they are showing their true face.


Mark, good post.


----------



## ÇölKaplanı

viva_zhao said:


> One month passed, it's so irony when Turkey pretend no cases in March.


Shut up commie troll


----------



## dBSPL

A section from one of the mask production facilities in Malatya. The daily production of this factory is over 2 million pieces. Turkey's total production is Europe's largest, world's second largest capacity... In this transformation, the existing textile infrastructure in Turkey plays a big role.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Melkor

74k and climbing at @ 4000+ per day... We are now a few days off 1.5B China’s 82K total. What a sad mess.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UkroTurk

Dornase alfa which has been started to use against Covid 19 by Turkish doctors costs 3600usd. It is fckng real drug.


----------



## UkroTurk

beijingwalker said:


> No countries have successfully contained the virus at this point besides China. and check the total cases per one million people in the chart, South Korea, Iran and Italy are much higher than other countries and are still climbing.


US president, have expressed doubts.

"Do you think you're getting honest numbers from some of these countries? Do you really believe those numbers in this vast country called China?" President Donald Trump asked at a White House coronavirus task force press briefing on Wednesday. "Does anybody really believe that?"

"Some countries that are in big, big trouble," he added. "And, they're not reporting the facts."



*Thanks to Trump china abruptly increased death toll by 50 percent!!*

https://www.businessinsider.com/coronavirus-wuhan-china-abruptly-increases-death-toll-by-50-2020-4


----------



## dBSPL

18 April 40520 tests, 3783 positive rates 9.34%
April 17, 40 270 tests, 4353 positive rate 10.81%
16 april 40427 tests, 4801 positive rates 11.87%
April 15, 34090 tests, 4281 positive rates 12.55%
April 14, 33070 tests, 4062 positive rate 12.28%
April 13, 34456 tests, 4093 positive rate 11.87%
12 April 35720 tests, 4789 positive rates 13.40%
11 April 33 170 tests, 5 138 positive rates 15.48%
10 april 30864 tests, 4747 positive rates 15.38%
9 April 28578 tests, 4056 positive rates 14.19%
April 8, 24900 tests, 4117 positive rates 16.53%
7 April 20023 tests, 3892 positive rates 19%. 44
April 6, 21400 tests, 3148 positive rate 14.71%
April 5, 20065 tests, 3135 positive rates 15.62%
April 4, 19664 tests, 3013 positive rates 15.32%
3 April 16160 tests, 2786 positive rates 17%. 24
April 2, 18757 tests, 2456 positive rates 13.09%
1 April 14396 tests, 2148 positive rate 14.92%
31 March 15422 tests, 2704 positive rates 17.53%
30 March 11535 tests, 1610 positive rates 13.95%
29 March 9982 tests, 1815 positive rate 18.18%
28 March 7641 tests, 1704 positive rates 22.30%
27 March 7533 tests, 2069 positive rate 27.46%
26 March 7286 tests, 1196 positive rates 16.41%
25 March 5035 tests, 561 positive rates 11.14%

**

"The order established after the 2nd World War is now over after the corona epidemic" (said by Akp government spokesperson Ömer Çelik) https://www.pscp.tv/w/1OyJAYynpbeJb

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

There is an application which is called "Hayat Eve Sığar". It's a mobile application developed to detect and track Covid-19 cases and risky areas.
Here is a link to reach that application:
Hayat Eve Sığar


----------



## Bismarck

Turkey virus cases overtake Iran to become region’s highest | MEO


----------



## Glass

*Massive new Istanbul hospital complex partially unveiled to combat pandemic*
*BY DAILY SABAH*
ISTANBUL ISTANBUL 
APR 20, 2020 11:38 AM GMT+3



Built on an area of around 1 million square meters, Başakşehir City Hospital will have a capacity of 2,682 beds. (AA Photo)


Anew hospital complex partially opened in Istanbul on Monday to assist in Turkey’s fight against the COVID-19 outbreak.

Başakşehir City Hospital is a massive health care complex in the eponymous Istanbul district, a flourishing suburbia on the city’s European side. A link in Turkey’s chain of City Hospitals, a concept to create health care hubs merging several hospitals, the hub will begin admitting patients at a time of mounting COVID-19 cases. It is unclear how much of the hospital was opened for service on Monday but the compound, built on an area of about 1 million square meters, boasts a capacity of 2,682 beds.

When completed, the complex will hold a general hospital, a cardiovascular disease hospital, an orthopedics and neurology hospital, a children’s hospital, a maternity hospital, an oncology hospital, a psychiatry hospital and a physical medicine and rehabilitation hospital.

As the pandemic worsens around the world, Turkey mobilized every hospital in the country to cope with the mounting number of cases. City hospitals have been at the forefront in efforts to respond to the growing number of patients with their large capacities. The Health Ministry also started constructing two field hospitals on the European and Asian sides of Istanbul which has the highest number of cases. Hospitals will have a 2,000 bed capacity in total. Also in March, authorities unveiled a new hospital in the city’s Okmeydanı district with more than 600 beds and 99 high-tech intensive care units, opening their doors earlier than the scheduled opening date to help with anti-pandemic efforts.

The City Hospitals project is part of the government’s ambition to increase bed capacity and address a shortage of doctors in cities with a high population density. They are mainly located in suburban areas and operated with a private-public partnership model. They are leased to private companies and the government pays a fee for medical imaging, laboratories, security, maintenance and health care workers' salaries. A total of 10 City Hospitals have been established across Turkey so far, with an investment of more than $5 billion.



https://www.dailysabah.com/turkey/i...complex-partially-unveiled-to-combat-pandemic



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1252166103251529729
The biosys ventilator now in use http://www.biosys.com.tr/en/products/biyovent/


----------



## dBSPL

5,000 units will be delivered by the end of May, for Biosys patented respiratory ventilators. The opening of Arçelik's facilities for this project made a big difference. Probably we will see domestic production respirators in all intensive cares in a very short time.






- Compatible with all pediatric, adult female and male patients
- Adjustable inspiration and expiration in the range of 1-60 seconds
- Provides airway resistance and patient circuit volume compensation thanks to automatic tube compensation
- Modeling leaks in the patient circuit, provides leakage compensation up to 80%
- Vtidal can go down as low as 20 cc.
- Calculates the patient's elastance and compliance values precisely, accurately and quickly.
- It shows 3 cycles (Pressure-volume, Pressure-flow, Flow-volume) and lung dynamic state simultaneously.
- It has Inspiration hold and Expiration hold feature.
- It can work up to 150 breaths per minute.
- Ergonomic use with 15 inch full touch screen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Melkor

Utter disaster in Turkey, makes me fuckn angry. In Australia we can’t fart due to restrictions and 40 new cases a day is considered cause to extend things for months regardless of how much it will destroy the economy. Wtf is going on in Turkey??!


----------



## what

Biontech (based in Germany) has started trials of a vaccination against Covid19. Two of the three founders and C-Levels are Turkish born. German Wiki for those interested: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/BioNTech

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dBSPL

23 April 40962 tests, 3116 positive, rate 7.61%
22 april 37535 tests, 3083 positive rates 8.21%
21 April 39429 tests, 4611 positive rates 11.69%
20 April 39703 tests, 4674 positive rates 11.77%
19 April 35344 tests 3977 positive rate 11.25%
18 April 40520 tests, 3783 positive rates 9.34%
April 17, 40 270 tests, 4353 positive rate 10.81%
16 april 40427 tests, 4801 positive rates 11.87%
April 15, 34090 tests, 4281 positive rates 12.55%
April 14, 33070 tests, 4062 positive rate 12.28%
April 13, 34456 tests, 4093 positive rate 11.87%
12 April 35720 tests, 4789 positive rates 13.40%
11 April 33 170 tests, 5 138 positive rates 15.48%
10 april 30864 tests, 4747 positive rates 15.38%
9 April 28578 tests, 4056 positive rates 14.19%
April 8, 24900 tests, 4117 positive rates 16.53%
7 April 20023 tests, 3892 positive rates 19%. 44
April 6, 21400 tests, 3148 positive rate 14.71%
April 5, 20065 tests, 3135 positive rates 15.62%
April 4, 19664 tests, 3013 positive rates 15.32%
3 April 16160 tests, 2786 positive rates 17%. 24
April 2, 18757 tests, 2456 positive rates 13.09%
1 April 14396 tests, 2148 positive rate 14.92%
31 March 15422 tests, 2704 positive rates 17.53%
30 March 11535 tests, 1610 positive rates 13.95%
29 March 9982 tests, 1815 positive rate 18.18%
28 March 7641 tests, 1704 positive rates 22.30%
27 March 7533 tests, 2069 positive rate 27.46%
26 March 7286 tests, 1196 positive rates 16.41%
25 March 5035 tests, 561 positive rates 11.14%
24mart 3952 tests, 343 positive rates 8.67%
23 March 3672 tests, 293 positive rates 7.97%
22 March 1758 tests, 289 positive rates 16.43%
21 March 2953 tests, 277 positive rates 9.38%
March 20, 3656 tests, 311 positive rate 8.50%
19 March 1981 test, 168 positive rate 8.48%


----------



## skyshadow

all the thanks to Turkish and German brothers for helping Iran in bad times but now that we have coronavirus under control its time to pay Turkey back Iran just announced Turkey and Germany has requested Iranian made advance coronavirus testing kits from and that Iran is preparing the amount needed and they will be in Turkey and Germany as soon as possible


----------



## Constantinople

I don't know why number of tests per day still very low in Turkey. 30-40 k is very low if we compared to the population. Even UAE are conducting more tests than us. They reached 1 million test yesterday and now they are increasing the nbr more and more.


----------



## polanski

Turkish Drone Maker Baykar and Defense Giant Aselsan Manufactured 1000 Ventilators: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...-giant-aselsan-manufactured-1000-ventilators/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ÇölKaplanı

opruh said:


> It's a complete disaster in turkey because of covid19, it's like a warzone. Sad. Stay strong my turkish bros.


What did you smoke?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## litman

turkey and iran have passed the peak of the disease and things are improving. i am hopeful that by the end of May both these countries will be very much virus free.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258317504423899140

After the indigenous mechanical ventilator, now the mobile digital x-ray device will start production soon.
Indigenous MR device, heart–lung machine, automatic CPR device studies are also ongoing.
Aselsan's start to expand its activities in health technologies will greatly increase Turkey's domestic production power in the medical device market, which reaches 2 billion dollars annually in TR.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glass

The last 16 days


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258434823393337344


----------



## Glass

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1259158502460751872

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243507760731430914

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IblinI

-SINAN- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243507760731430914


“Langowan Market” is a traditional market in Minahasa regency, Indonesia’s North Sulawesi province.
This is how people just sitting at home and spoon fed with information.


----------



## bsruzm

-SINAN- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243507760731430914


Well done, Clash Report!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyshadow

*Iran Rejects Report of Not Sending COVID-19 Test Kits to Turkey*


The kits were sent to Turkey a day later, that is on May 7, on a Qatar Airways flight, Jananpoor explained.

On May 8, Iranian Foreign Minister Mohammad Javad Zarif said that Iran had sent “40,000 advanced Iran-made test kits to #Germany, #Turkey and others.”


https://www.tasnimnews.com/en/news/...t-of-not-sending-covid-19-test-kits-to-turkey


----------



## Nein

IblinI said:


> “Langowan Market” is a traditional market in Minahasa regency, Indonesia’s North Sulawesi province.
> This is how people just sitting at home and spoon fed with information.



Muslims dont eat this shit.

Start adopting a Muslim or a Jewish diet. Stop eating everything that moves.


----------



## IblinI

Nein said:


> Muslims dont eat this shit.
> 
> Start adopting a Muslim or a Jewish diet. Stop eating everything that moves.


Well, you need to step out of your house and see the world, there is the video and the name of the market, help yourself.


----------



## Indos

Nein said:


> Muslims dont eat this shit.
> 
> Start adopting a Muslim or a Jewish diet. Stop eating everything that moves.



North Sulawesi is a Christian region within Indonesia.


----------



## Nein

Indos said:


> North Sulawesi is a Christian region within Indonesia.



So christians eat this?


----------



## Indos

Nein said:


> So christians eat this?



Yup, but only on those specific region. Tomohon city.


----------



## dBSPL

The relationship of the defense industry with health technologies. English subtitle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> Yup, but only on those specific region. Tomohon city.



Tomohon city , they got many of such "particular ethnic" group living 









Nike said:


> Tomohon city , they got many of such "particular ethnic" group living



Javanese prefer chicken and eggs along with soy beans products in their menu, western javanese is like fish, chicken and green vegetables , western sumatra and most northern sumatra like beef, coconut milk in their menu, even Papuan and Maluku people like to eat fish, sago larvae not much about bush meats ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

Basaksehir Çam and Sakura City Hospital, which is one of the biggest hospitals in Europe in terms of daily diagnosis / treatment and intensive care bed capacity, all services opened with Prime Minister of Japan Mr Shinzō Abe's and TR president Erdoğan's presence.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263192203712659456
In his speech, Japan PM highlighted that importance of strategic relations in the field of health and some other sectors with Turkey. He also announced that Japan will be donate Avignan to TR with large quantities. Currently, Avignan is the most effective drug research that is progressing in the fight against Covid.


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273726815723536385


----------



## -SINAN-

skyshadow said:


> *Iran Rejects Report of Not Sending COVID-19 Test Kits to Turkey*
> 
> 
> The kits were sent to Turkey a day later, that is on May 7, on a Qatar Airways flight, Jananpoor explained.
> 
> On May 8, Iranian Foreign Minister Mohammad Javad Zarif said that Iran had sent “40,000 advanced Iran-made test kits to #Germany, #Turkey and others.”
> 
> 
> https://www.tasnimnews.com/en/news/...t-of-not-sending-covid-19-test-kits-to-turkey


https://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/turkey-denies-receiving-coronavirus-test-kits-from-iran-154669

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279777022127099906


----------

